# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  5 mg cialis 2x a day

## GMAC10

Love the protocol ! How and where can I get Cialis cheap

----------


## Brazensol

I'm on 2.5mg daily but it's by prescription. If I recall these run about $2.00/day but not sure. Cialis has many benefits besides the obvious and I assume that is why you want to take it?

----------


## GMAC10

The many benefits! Looking to go on 5 mg 2x a day
My insurance will only pay for 4 a month and 6 more are $350 according to pharmacy.. That makes them not worth it! 
1 to 2 buck per pill a day , no big deal

----------


## J DIESEL3

Hey brazensol only 2.5mg per day works well for you?

I have never tried any Cialis at any dose but was thinking about trying it.

----------


## Tron3219

U can get it from arr; liquidcia or something like that I think

----------


## kelkel

See if your doc will write a Letter of Medical Necessity for the low dose cialis and submit it to your insurance carrier. May work if worded properly.

----------


## austinite

I use AR-R and that is also my current protocol.

----------


## jasondd1

is this just for e.d?

----------


## spywizard

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=5mg+cialis

or the site sponsor works out well too.. cheaper for sure..

----------


## steroid.com 1

As many of you know who have read past threads I am a huge believe in the use of PDE5 inhibitor's in men over 35. There are so many health benefits of increased NO2 in men it's not funny.

Think about it for a minute and you will understand; the ability to drive oxygen and nutrients into blood pathways that otherwise get clogged as we age is significant to overall health as it works the other way around without it.

Add to it that a daily use of Tadalafil reduces BPH in men and has a mild lowering effect on blood pressure and you can see why forward thinking Anti Aging Docs prescribe it daily.

I use 5 mg twice daily and not only am I vascular as hell, my pumps are impressive as hell and I wake up every morning with a serious erection...like 16 again.

I believe PDE5i's are gift from God to men...and not just for morning wood :Wink:

----------


## M302_Imola

> As many of you know who have read past threads I am a huge believe in the use of PDE5 inhibitor's in men over 35. There are so many health benefits of increased NO2 in men it's not funny.
> 
> Think about it for a minute and you will understand; the ability to drive oxygen and nutrients into blood pathways that otherwise get clogged as we age is significant to overall health as it works the other way around without it.
> 
> Add to it that a daily use of Tadalafil reduces BPH in men and has a mild lowering effect on blood pressure and you can see why forward thinking Anti Aging Docs prescribe it daily.
> 
> I use 5 mg twice daily and not only am I vascular as hell, my pumps are impressive as hell and I wake up every morning with a serious erection...like 16 again.
> 
> I believe PDE5i's are gift from God to men...and not just for morning wood


You made that sound so good Cialis should pay you to be their spokesperson!  :AaGreen22:  How long have you been taking 5mg twice daily? I wonder if the body (or more importantly your man organ) builds up a dependancy on the stuff? Have you ever came off it for a two or more period? If so, any adverse effects?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> You made that sound so good Cialis should pay you to be their spokesperson!  How long have you been taking 5mg twice daily? I wonder if the body (or more importantly your man organ) builds up a dependancy on the stuff? Have you ever came off it for a two or more period? If so, any adverse effects?


There is no dependency or build up with a PDE5i, it simply suppresses the enzyme no different than a AI in preventing aromatization . 

I've used it for the past 2 years or so and never have come off it and the effect is as good now as it was when I started. 

No adverse effects in the dosages discussed here as they are very low on a daily use.

----------


## Brazensol

> Hey brazensol only 2.5mg per day works well for you?
> 
> I have never tried any Cialis at any dose but was thinking about trying it.


I'm only using it for the other benefits (Nitric Oxide helps maintain normal blood pressure, heart function, helps fight infections and is a main regulator of brain and digestive function.) you get from cialis. From what I understand the 2.5 daily dose works for most guys if erection issues are what you're talking about.

----------


## steroid.com 1

It's a great drug in my opinion.

----------


## jasondd1

Wouldn't L-Arginine give you the same benefits. Or does cialis have more of a slow extended release?

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Wouldn't L-Arginine give you the same benefits. Or does cialis have more of a slow extended release?


not even close to the same thing...

if you happen to be very deficient in l-arginine then MAYBE you would notice something form taking it in supp form.\most l-arg hyps is BS and blown out of proportion.

if you eat a half decent diet i would not piss away much money on l-arg.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

why 5mg 2X a day? isnt its life active for about 3 days? I would think at the very least 2.5-5mg ed-eod to be enough, no?

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I use AR-R and that is also my current protocol.


yeah I got a couple btls of CIA and one V here. i used it a couple times but just for kicks sofar. 
I may look into this sort of use a bit more, sounds interesting.

----------


## tballz

> As many of you know who have read past threads I am a huge believe in the use of PDE5 inhibitor's in men over 35. There are so many health benefits of increased NO2 in men it's not funny.
> 
> Think about it for a minute and you will understand; the ability to drive oxygen and nutrients into blood pathways that otherwise get clogged as we age is significant to overall health as it works the other way around without it.
> 
> Add to it that a daily use of Tadalafil reduces BPH in men and has a mild lowering effect on blood pressure and you can see why forward thinking Anti Aging Docs prescribe it daily.
> 
> I use 5 mg twice daily and not only am I vascular as hell, my pumps are impressive as hell and I wake up every morning with a serious erection...like 16 again.
> 
> I believe PDE5i's are gift from God to men...and not just for morning wood


 What do you do about the stuffy sinuses? Or is that not an issue with you? And why twice a day?

----------


## steroid.com 1

5 mg twice daily of Tadalafil is still a very low dose of this PDE5i.

Consider that for cardiovascular use doses 40 to 60 mg daily is the recommended daily dosage.

Of the 3 PDE5i class formulas Tadalafil (Cialis) is the weakest of the three...Viagra and Levitra. 

BUT, it has the longest half life of almost 16 hours...or more.

One can take 5 mg a day and be fine...but from my research and actual use 5 mg every 12 hours provides the optimal dosage and effect we seek.

----------


## M302_Imola

> There is no dependency or build up with a PDE5i, it simply suppresses the enzyme no different than a AI in preventing aromatization . 
> 
> I've used it for the past 2 years or so and never have come off it and the effect is as good now as it was when I started. 
> 
> No adverse effects in the dosages discussed here as they are very low on a daily use.


I see, makes since...thanks for the info!

----------


## kelkel

I've done the same protocol as G for several years now. Works like a charm.

----------


## Torqued

> As many of you know who have read past threads I am a huge believe in the use of PDE5 inhibitor's in men over 35. There are so many health benefits of increased NO2 in men it's not funny.
> 
> Think about it for a minute and you will understand; the ability to drive oxygen and nutrients into blood pathways that otherwise get clogged as we age is significant to overall health as it works the other way around without it.
> 
> Add to it that a daily use of Tadalafil reduces BPH in men and has a mild lowering effect on blood pressure and you can see why forward thinking Anti Aging Docs prescribe it daily.
> 
> I use 5 mg twice daily and not only am I vascular as hell, my pumps are impressive as hell and I wake up every morning with a serious erection...like 16 again.
> 
> I believe PDE5i's are gift from God to men...and not just for morning wood


GD:

Do you have a source/articles that outline these benefits? I have a follow-up with my urologist for kidney stone issues and would like to be able to try to talk him into writing me a script...

----------


## Torqued

... double tap ...

----------


## jasondd1

What script? You can get a 3 month supply for like $70

----------


## ironbeck

AR-R stuff works fine,.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> What script? You can get a 3 month supply for like $70


Where did you get that price that stuff cost like $20.00 a tab at Wal-Greens

My Dr. or almost any Dr. will write the script but the cost is so high ? I thought it came in 50 mg and 100 mg or am I thinking about VIGRA and it cost $18.00 a tab for 50 mg ?

----------


## kerplunk

Tell me if I got this right, you just draw a fraction of a ml of the liquid CIA into the syringe and administer orally?

----------


## MisterD

I usually do 1 or 2 blast a year and go on HRT. So on HRT is it the same protocol, 2.5mg a day of Cia? 

And what are the benefits and are we doing and damage in the long term?

Thanks
D

----------


## BillyBob210

I have been doing 5mg daily for a year and it is awesome. besides always being "ready", the vascularity and pumps when lifting are great! Good for the arteries is good for me!

I have a script for 6, 20mg a month but stock them up for when I am out of normal supply. I buy 10's from an indian pharmacy for real cheap. Legal for personal use.

----------


## Rusty11

> As many of you know who have read past threads I am a huge believe in the use of PDE5 inhibitor's in men over 35. There are so many health benefits of increased NO2 in men it's not funny.
> 
> Think about it for a minute and you will understand; the ability to drive oxygen and nutrients into blood pathways that otherwise get clogged as we age is significant to overall health as it works the other way around without it.
> Add to it that a daily use of Tadalafil reduces BPH in men and has a mild lowering effect on blood pressure and you can see why forward thinking Anti Aging Docs prescribe it daily.
> 
> I use 5 mg twice daily and not only am I vascular as hell, my pumps are impressive as hell and I wake up every morning with a serious erection...like 16 again.
> 
> I believe PDE5i's are gift from God to men...and not just for morning wood


Wow...learn something new here everyday. I'm headed over to our wonderful sponser as we speak. Thanks gd. If its good enough for you and kel...

----------


## Rusty11

> Tell me if I got this right, you just draw a fraction of a ml of the liquid CIA into the syringe and administer orally?


Would love it if someone using ar-r product could answer this question. I see nothing on ar-r site about dosing...how and how much. Thanks.

----------


## jasondd1

1 ml has 30 mg. So take 1/6 of a ml twice a day. Each bottle has 30 ml or 90 days worth.

I assume, I just ordered my first bottle today.

----------


## Rusty11

> 1 ml has 30 mg. So take 1/6 of a ml twice a day. Each bottle has 30 ml or 90 days worth.
> 
> I assume, I just ordered my first bottle today.




Thanks. I felt better 'til I read, "I assume"  :Wink:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD:
> 
> Do you have a source/articles that outline these benefits? I have a follow-up with my urologist for kidney stone issues and would like to be able to try to talk him into writing me a script...


There are some good abstracts on www.pubmed.com

Just do some searches on tadalafil and daily use

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I usually do 1 or 2 blast a year and go on HRT. So on HRT is it the same protocol, 2.5mg a day of Cia? 
> 
> And what are the benefits and are we doing and damage in the long term?
> 
> Thanks
> D


Tadalafil is FDA approved for daily use so not long term damage.

----------


## steroid.com 1

I get my Tadalafil from an overseas pharmacy as well for like less then a buck for a 10 mg pill.

It's the real deal and at a great price!

If you want a referral just IM me guys as I would be happy to help.

----------


## bca

pm sent

----------


## bass

does Cialis have any effect on fat loss?!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> does Cialis have any effect on fat loss?!


No thermogenic results b.

Just suppresses the PDE5i enzyme increasing NO2 as a result.

----------


## Joe7

> I get my Tadalafil from an overseas pharmacy as well for like less then a buck for a 10 mg pill.
> 
> It's the real deal and at a great price!
> 
> If you want a referral just IM me guys as I would be happy to help.


Could you send me a link please . for some reason I cant pm you.

----------


## smilee2000

I would like link as well G!

----------


## Trific

I think he can just post the link if sees your requests and wants to, because I don't think we can send or receive PMs until we get above 50 posts...

----------


## Rusty11

If you can't get a pm....the sponser, ar-r , sells liquid cia. Its good.

----------


## boxingfan30

> not even close to the same thing...
> 
> if you happen to be very deficient in l-arginine then MAYBE you would notice something form taking it in supp form.\most l-arg hyps is BS and blown out of proportion.
> 
> if you eat a half decent diet i would not piss away much money on l-arg.


I have to disagree. Using Arginine for me helps a lot. It's also shown to help lower BP, as well as given to burn patients to speed healing. I have used it and had my arms so swollen from the added reps and sets I was able to do before failure. It was to much actually. This was with 5g's. While it may not have all of the same benefits as using cialis, it does work. I'm not talking about the N.O. crap or any of that. I'm talking about Arginine pills.

----------


## steroid.com 1

More good reason to add Tadalafil to your protocol:

Effects of 12 weeks of tadalafil treatment on ejaculatory and orgasmic dysfunction and sexual satisfaction in patients with mild to severe erectile dysfunction: integrated analysis of 17 placebo-controlled studies

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...2.11656.x/full

----------


## Rusty11

> As many of you know who have read past threads I am a huge believe in the use of PDE5 inhibitor's in men over 35. There are so many health benefits of increased NO2 in men it's not funny.
> 
> Think about it for a minute and you will understand; the ability to drive oxygen and nutrients into blood pathways that otherwise get clogged as we age is significant to overall health as it works the other way around without it.
> 
> Add to it that a daily use of Tadalafil reduces BPH in men and has a mild lowering effect on blood pressure and you can see why forward thinking Anti Aging Docs prescribe it daily.
> 
> I use 5 mg twice daily and not only am I vascular as hell, my pumps are impressive as hell and I wake up every morning with a serious erection...like 16 again.
> 
> I believe PDE5i's are gift from God to men...and not just for morning wood



Ok. Well, I'm only on day 5 of the generic liquid (5mgs/day) and I am already experiencing the things you mention. I know it's not placebo taking place...todays back/arm workout was incredible (for me). The other benefit is kicking in as well. You weren't lying GD. I would have never known this if not for this great thread.Thanks GD!! and to the op for starting the thread.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Oh it's the read deal. Men spend a ton of money on amino acids to increase NO when a small cheap 5 mg of Tadalafil will do the trick and more.

Try 5 mg every 12 hours like more before bed and one in at Noon...you'll see :Wink:

----------


## boxingfan30

so there is no dependency on it? If you were to get off of it, do you know how/if it would affect the wood or any other area?

----------


## steroid.com 1

No dependency, it's just a PDE5 inhibitor...think of it like stopping an amino acid or any other supplement for that matter.

----------


## boxingfan30

> No dependency, it's just a PDE5 inhibitor...think of it like stopping an amino acid or any other supplement for that matter.


ok cool, just thought i'd check

----------


## Kalani9976

GD quick question. What is the shape of the pills you're taking, because if they can be split easily i was wondering about higher dosed pills and splitting them would be a bit more economical

----------


## M302_Imola

> GD quick question. What is the shape of the pills you're taking, because if they can be split easily i was wondering about higher dosed pills and splitting them would be a bit more economical


This def an option but the 20mg cialis pills I have are not scored but if one is good with a butcher knife I see no reason it couldn't be cut into quarters.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD quick question. What is the shape of the pills you're taking, because if they can be split easily i was wondering about higher dosed pills and splitting them would be a bit more economical


I buy the 10 mg which are oval and cut them with a pill cutter you can pick up at any pharmacy.

----------


## yourmom

This looks promising. I have to read up on this more.

Would 5mg be between .10 and .15 on the ar Cia plunger?

----------


## rollingthunder

> Would 5mg be between .10 and .15 on the ar Cia plunger?


between the .15 and the .20. 30 mg/ml divided by 5 mg dose = 1.66 ml

----------


## yourmom

> between the .15 and the .20. 30 mg/ml divided by 5 mg dose = 1.66 ml


Thanks, math must be off.

----------


## rollingthunder

> between the .15 and the .20. 30 mg/ml divided by 5 mg dose = 1.66 ml


oops! should be .166 ml not 1.66 ml...

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

1 questions and I will make it brief ! 

* I got my Cialis in the mail today and I want to orally take 10 mg daily , .50 x 2 or how much do I take my bottle states 60 mL @ 30mg/mL? How much do I load in dropper or syringe ? Please ? Does that mean 30 mg per mL* 


Thank all of you for your help and you have been great THANKS !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> See if your doc will write a Letter of Medical Necessity for the low dose cialis and submit it to your insurance carrier. May work if worded properly.


Kel that avatar is to funny is that your before pic of you about a year ago . . . . . lol To Funny LMAOOTF Laugh my a _ _ Off On The Floor !

----------


## yourmom

Blizzard, did you get yours from ar-r ? If so, your answer is above.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Blizzard, did you get yours from ar-r? If so, your answer is above.


Thanks for reply !! No I did not but if somone who did could look at their bottle and share the info they have it may be the same ?

I just can't make the conversion from iu's and mg's to mL's I'm sure there must be a chart or formula some where ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

between the .15 and the .20. * 30 mg/ml*  divided by 5 mg dose = .166 ml 

I am good to go my bottle states 30mg/mL and I fails to read this post in detail even though I could not get on the sponsors website ? Same dose  :Smilie:

----------


## asiandynamo

Hey I'd like to give this a try, the medical benefits seem great compared to the minimal if any sides. I'm doing loads of endurance training now and think this could also aid in this. Think the tabs seem like a better option for doing and transporting. If anyone could hit me up regarding the overseas pharms I'll report back with my training findings.

----------


## dreadnok89

Hey GD, is tadafil the generic form of cialis?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Hey GD, is tadafil the generic form of cialis?


Yes...and it works.

----------


## lovbyts

> Hey GD, is tadafil the generic form of cialis?


Yes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tadalafil

----------


## dreadnok89

Thx GD and lovebyts

----------


## dreadnok89

Is 10 mg too much at one time? I can only get capsules  :Frown:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Is 10 mg too much at one time? I can only get capsules


10 mg is what I take and it's fine.

To put it into perspective the recommended daily dosage for cardiovascular issues is 40 to 60 mg daily.

----------


## steroid.com 1

...sometimes I can't take my eyes off my own avi....damn it's hot :Big Grin:

----------


## largerthannormal

Some times i come back to your posts, just to see your avi...

hey gdevine you guys notice any vascular changes when on? Not to hijack but will it help in terms of pumps at the gym and vascularity? just a tad, or is that more a myth?

if that is all one is after will 5mg x2 per day be sufficient?

----------


## dreadnok89

I told you that the other day gdevine! That avi is reallll good.

----------


## Joe7

I'm crushing 3 pills of 20mg and mix it inside my protein powder. So at the end of the day I usually drink 3 scoops a day which comes out to be 3g of tadalafil per day. G you were right ,man the pumps when working out are amazing like no preworkout ever before, and I got my wood ready for action all the time. .tks Awesome.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Some times i come back to your posts, just to see your avi...
> 
> hey gdevine you guys notice any vascular changes when on? Not to hijack but will it help in terms of pumps at the gym and vascularity? just a tad, or is that more a myth?
> 
> if that is all one is after will 5mg x2 per day be sufficient?


*Significant vascularity and pumps all day long*; remember, a PDE5 inhibits this enzyme which suppresses NO production so when you take it NO increases and the results is superior vasiodialation...it's principally why it's used for ED :Wink: 

Add in an amino acid like L-Arginine and enhancement is even greater.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I'm crushing 3 pills of 20mg and mix it inside my protein powder. So at the end of the day I usually drink 3 scoops a day which comes out to be 3g of tadalafil per day. G you were right ,man the pumps when working out are amazing like no preworkout ever before, and I got my wood ready for action all the time. .tks Awesome.


Yep, and there are a ton of other health benefits for men as well.

It's a great drug for overall health and vitality all the way around!!!

----------


## keep fightin

just another satisfied customer of GD' solid homework..started taking 10mg [20mg snapped in half by hand] hour or two before bed with other supps and I would rather DIE than come off it, my wife probably would kill me or replace me! 2 years now and no longer have even the mildest symptoms other than all the great ones. I use an indian pharm as well, as an aside the first indian pharm I used said they can no longer ship to US, found another one and not one problem in over a year

----------


## joebailey1271

So is it law dog safe if i ordered Cialis from arr

----------


## Rusty11

Ok. Another interesting benefit I just realized. I have no prostate issues. I drink a lot of water throughout the day. Been getting up at around 3am each morning to pee. I noticed yesterday that I've slept through most nights sincs getting on cialis. No way it's some type of placebo taking place. It's a beautiful thing to sleep thru the night. Good stuff, for sure.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Yep, FDA approved for BPH...like I said, it's wonderful for men.

----------


## Soar

Only thing I've found horrible about this is the ungodly heart burn.. Anyone have any magic tricks up their sleeves other than a bucket of tums?

----------


## Trific

Might try this:

http://www.armandhammer.com/solution...3/Antacid.aspx

----------


## junk2222yard

> Only thing I've found horrible about this is the ungodly heart burn.. Anyone have any magic tricks up their sleeves other than a bucket of tums?


I asked same in the "other" cialis thread and gd said take it at night before bed and sleep through the heartburn.

----------


## Soar

> I asked same in the "other" cialis thread and gd said take it at night before bed and sleep through the heartburn.


Only problem with this is the twice a day protocol. It's bad to the point where I might just skip the morning dose and just do it at night. It's horrible.

----------


## Soar

> Might try this:
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/solution...3/Antacid.aspx


And Ty ill try this

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Only problem with this is the twice a day protocol. It's bad to the point where I might just skip the morning dose and just do it at night. It's horrible.


Your body needs time to acclimate.

Try 10 mg before bed for two weeks and sleep through your sides.

After that go back to 5 mg every 12 hours by than your body will have adjusted.

----------


## Rusty11

Funny how we're all so different. I have horrible allergy issues, so I take a couple of prescription nasal sprays. These allergies usually give me severe headaches so I wind up taking a couple fiorecets a day. I also get heartburn when eating certain foods. I write this because these are all possible sides with cialis.I was nervous it would make things worse for me. Turns out that I've had the least amount of headaches, ever, since starting. Sinus issues are no worse and absolutely no heartburn. Weird.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Of the 3 PDE5i class compounds it is the most forgiving as 1) it is the weakest of the 3 and 2) it is the only PDE5i FDA approved for daily use due to its long half life.

It takes some men a week or so to get used to it but the body will acclimate and the great benefits will emerge.

----------


## Rusty11

Yea. Maybe that's why I have no issues. Started at 2.5/day, then 2.5. 2x/day, then 5mg. 2x/day. Hope you guys having issues stick with it to see if the sides subside.

----------


## mikzsan

> Yea. Maybe that's why I have no issues. Started at 2.5/day, then 2.5. 2x/day, then 5mg. 2x/day. Hope you guys having issues stick with it to see if the sides subside.


Doesnt FDA approve daily use at 2.5 or 5mg a day? Just wondering why you guys are taking 10mg a day? Is there some rationale or purely trial and error to get the best subjective benefit? thanks!

----------


## suprarob

> Yea. Maybe that's why I have no issues. Started at 2.5/day, then 2.5. 2x/day, then 5mg. 2x/day. Hope you guys having issues stick with it to see if the sides subside.


I don't have insurance. Was there that much of a difference between 5mg a day vs 5mg 2x's a day?

----------


## Rusty11

> I don't have insurance. Was there that much of a difference between 5mg a day vs 5mg 2x's a day?


I'm still conducting my research. I'll let you know.  :Smilie: 

But, so far, for this 51 yr old there is a nice difference in a few aspects of my life. Try the liquid. Its cheaper.

----------


## suprarob

> I'm still conducting my research. I'll let you know. 
> 
> But, so far, for this 51 yr old there is a nice difference in a few aspects of my life.


Nice. I'm 52 myself. How did you do on the 5mg's a day?

----------


## Vinman

Just spoke to a pretty knowledgeable friend at the health food store who told me that Cialis, even at 5 mgs twice a day, could cause Peyroine's Disease. Anyone have any insight on this ??

----------


## Rusty11

Hmmmm...I had to google that one. I read several things that stated cialis was used for guys with this. It's straight as an arrow. I'll report backshould any bending occur.  :Wink: 

rob...I did fine at 5mg. Just better at 5 x 2/day. We'll see if I stay or go back down. Right now, It's kind of like a new toy that I'm enjoying a little too much.  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Just spoke to a pretty knowledgeable friend at the health food store who told me that Cialis, even at 5 mgs twice a day, could cause Peyroine's Disease. Anyone have any insight on this ??


What your friend meant to say or you misunderstood is that in some men with Peyroines disease it may make it worse. 

In fact, PDE5i's are commonly prescribed for men with Peryoines disease because ED is a common side effect of the tissue condition. 

Here's a good easy and reliable read: http://www.urologicalcare.com/recons...onies-disease/

Here's the FDA approved drug safety information: http://www.cialis.com/Pages/side-effects.aspx?WT.srch=1

I don't see any mention of what your "health food store friend" said and never have I come across it in all my research on the drug.

All drugs NO MATTER WHAT have risks and we should all know that. But this drug has been used for years and is a proven safe and effective PDE5i that provides men with great health benefits.

----------


## Rusty11

Double post. Sorry

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Hmmmm...I had to google that one. I read several things that stated cialis was used for guys with this. It's straight as an arrow. I'll report backshould any bending occur. 
> 
> rob...I did fine at 5mg. Just better at 5 x 2/day. We'll see if I stay or go back down. Right now, It's kind of like a new toy that I'm enjoying a little too much.


Oh, you won't go back to 5 mg a day...trust me Rusty :Wink: 

Add in 1500 mg of L-Arginine as well...and see the results...killer in the gym man!

----------


## Rusty11

Something tells me you are correct, sir.  :Smilie:  I'll look into that, for sure.

----------


## suprarob

> Oh, you won't go back to 5 mg a day...trust me Rusty
> 
> Add in 1500 mg of L-Arginine as well...and see the results...killer in the gym man!



GD how do you get a doc to script you that much. I looked at the website by Cialis and they say 2.5 or 5mg for daily use.

----------


## keep fightin

again, GD right on the money, started on 5mg of cialis at bed time, then tried 10mg, never went back. heartburn first week or so and cleared up.. im 57 and it is wonderful these last couple of years. for me if I did not use the overseas pharmacy I would be D.O.A. as my script from Doc wants $22 per 20mg!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD how do you get a doc to script you that much. I looked at the website by Cialis and they say 2.5 or 5mg for daily use.


I purchase overseas. Significantly more affordable and very convenient.

----------


## Chevroletstud

gd, would this protocol be good for simply vascularity? I'm 28 and don't need it for ed but the other benefits seem
great!

----------


## steroid.com 1

Read through the thread and do some research...the benefits of a low dose PDE5i are far more reaching than for ED...but it's a nice benefit :Wink:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I don't have insurance. Was there that much of a difference between 5mg a day vs 5mg 2x's a day?




Howdy suprabob I am 53 and 100% disabled so I am on medicare and I use a medicare replacement policy due to my many issues I get a special replacement policy with $25.00 MD or GP Co-Pays and Specialist CO-Pays $35.00 and the ever present do nut hole . 

You probably have better Insurance than me. 

You need to read the many threads others have posted as th experts have reminded me to do and you will find your Dr. and Insurance is not always the most economicial way to go ?

I get my Cialis from a research company and HCG from a research company those 2 alone would put me in my do-nut hole prescription wise in addition to my other meds in lesss than 6 mths. lowtestosterone.com is less out of pocket money than going to a Dr. and the corner Drug store and the HCG will shock you if you have not already found this out as will Cialis at $4.00 per 5 mg at Wal-Greens ? Sooooooooooooo

Cialis @ $40.00 for a 60 day supply from my choice of research companies is the smart way to go, HCG goes on sale s I stock up or buy 5 5000 iu's vials cost when on sale with my discount is $18.00 for 1 5000 iu vial and I wait for the sales I get Testosterone Cypionate Script from my Dr. and I am only getting 10 mL 200 mg every 4 mths 1 mL EOW is the script from Dr. but this is legal and no laws broken and the most efficient way to go until I start at lowtestosterone.com the 2nd week in March  :Smilie: 

IMO all research companies are not created equal so if you use find one you like IMO stick with it ! 

I will put out a * WARNING !*  on the one I use pm me and I will give you the name and discount code if you wish again 
*  WARNING ! * 
The Cialis I get coes in a 60 mL bottle and the lable states 60 @ 30mg/mL in big letters and I am supposed to wear reading glasses so I did not read the small print , No biggie right ? Well I take .50 mL am and .50 mL pm and I have been doing this for 2 mths and ingesting a clear blue liquid that taste like Jauger ! Everything kewl right? Well I read the small print 3days ago and it stated shake well before each use and it turned milky as opposed to clear ?  :Smilie:  So I started shaking about 3 days ago and same dosage .50 mL am and pm well this morn about 4:00 am I was awoken by a throbbing monster under my bed sheet I mean a scary hit with a hammer and the hammer breaks not the monster ! You know the adds on TV that men joke about that state if you have an errection lasting over 4 hours contact your Dr. well I woke up around 4:00 am and at 8:00 I still had this errection so I did the next best thing to calling my Dr. I called a girl friend and 4 more hours later finally I got relief ! So with this being said and I am after the fact sore from the swelling and larger than normal size I stand behind my research company and I say as we have always been told read all instruction ! I think this is a side effect and even though painful a good side . I would have been able to handle if I had 2 girl friends this morning because the swelling was so swelled I could not take matters into my own hands ! PM me if you need liquid Cialis and for a 53 year old man I am backing off to .25 mL am and pm until I get a full time live-in female friend !

----------


## TraceMYD

I just ordered some Cialis, this thread has covered some things that i have been experiencing while on TRT.
Curious, how quick does Cialis work? Does it take a while before you see and feel it's affect?

Thanks 
Trace

----------


## lovbyts

> Howdy suprabob I am 53 and 100% disabled so I am on medicare and I use a medicare replacement policy due to my many issues I get a special replacement policy with $25.00 MD or GP Co-Pays and Specialist CO-Pays $35.00 and the ever present do nut hole . 
> 
> You probably have better Insurance than me. 
> 
> You need to read the many threads others have posted as th experts have reminded me to do and you will find your Dr. and Insurance is not always the most economicial way to go ?
> 
> I get my Cialis from a research company and HCG from a research company those 2 alone would put me in my do-nut hole prescription wise in addition to my other meds in lesss than 6 mths. lowtestosterone.com is less out of pocket money than going to a Dr. and the corner Drug store and the HCG will shock you if you have not already found this out as will Cialis at $4.00 per 5 mg at Wal-Greens ? Sooooooooooooo
> 
> Cialis @ $40.00 for a 60 day supply from my choice of research companies is the smart way to go, HCG goes on sale s I stock up or buy 5 5000 iu's vials cost when on sale with my discount is $18.00 for 1 5000 iu vial and I wait for the sales I get Testosterone Cypionate Script from my Dr. and I am only getting 10 mL 200 mg every 4 mths 1 mL EOW is the script from Dr. but this is legal and no laws broken and the most efficient way to go until I start at lowtestosterone.com the 2nd week in March 
> ...


I bet a lot of people do this except they toss it thinking it's not good before they get down to the good stuff.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I bet a lot of people do this except they toss it thinking it's not good before they get down to the good stuff.



You got that right I have no idea how much I was not getting before I started shaking it but it was miniscul ! Now that I read to shake it I feel some of the sides ! Sweating , slight head ache , upset belly , but the other is to much to handle I am going to have to cut back on the mL to .20 mL am & pm and maybe cut back but IMO it hits you with in 12 hours of 1st oral intake ! I have not been to the gym since I started shaking ! I feel like a DA but I thought I would share this so others would not make the same mistake  :Frown:

----------


## Rusty11

> I just ordered some Cialis, this thread has covered some things that i have been experiencing while on TRT.
> Curious, how quick does Cialis work? Does it take a while before you see and feel it's affect?
> 
> Thanks 
> Trace


Give it a few days to build up in your system. Trust me, you'll know when it's working.

----------


## Kalani9976

> I buy the 10 mg which are oval and cut them with a pill cutter you can pick up at any pharmacy.


Hey GD would you be able to post a pic of the pill. Because im thinking of buying the 20mg so save a bit more money by splitting them with a pill cutter

----------


## BallSak

> Hey GD would you be able to post a pic of the pill. Because im thinking of buying the 20mg so save a bit more money by splitting them with a pill cutter


That's what I do. Split 20mg into quarters. Mine aren't round, same shape as brand name cialis, so it requires a little imagination to get close to equal quarters. I use a razor blade and it works fine.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Hey GD would you be able to post a pic of the pill. Because im thinking of buying the 20mg so save a bit more money by splitting them with a pill cutter


The size of the 10 mg is the same as the 20 mg. Problem is cutting it into 4 even pieces is difficult at best.

Better to go with the 10 mg and cut it once. 

BTW, don't think it works? Look at my new AVI and my arms taken tonight 2 days from my last training session!!!

See what I mean...imagine what it's like in the gym...it's sic man!!!

----------


## fireeater49

If you had to choose one between seligine vs cialis for wood/general health which would it be. I realize one increases dopamine and the other increases blood flow.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> If you had to choose one between seligine vs cialis for wood/general health which would it be. I realize one increases dopamine and the other increases blood flow.


The objectives of a PDE5i like Tadalafil and Selegiline are totally different.

One is used to increase NO the other is a neruo-effective anti aging drug.

There are posts in here about Selegiline that you can find.

But don't confuse the two for their purposes...they are different.

----------


## TraceMYD

> The size of the 10 mg is the same as the 20 mg. Problem is cutting it into 4 even pieces is difficult at best.
> 
> Better to go with the 10 mg and cut it once.
> 
> BTW, don't think it works? Look at my new AVI and my arms taken tonight 2 days from my last training session!!!
> 
> See what I mean...imagine what it's like in the gym...it's sic man!!!


Arms are looking jacked! 

Do you have a specific L-arginine per workout cocktail you use?

----------


## lovbyts

What do you think of the generic Cialis? There seems to be several out there and the reviews are questionable.
Do you think the liquid Cialis (ar-r ) is better than the generic pills?

----------


## juggyk

hey GD Im 22.... Can i give it a try... all these benefits seem very tempting ?

----------


## lovbyts

> hey GD Im 22.... Can i give it a try... all these benefits seem very tempting ?


Do you suffer from High blood pressure? Prostate issue where you have to get up to pee 3+ times a night? 
Is this something you want/need to do for the next 60 years?

----------


## largerthannormal

i just started Friday!!!!!! lol, stuffs pretty cool!!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> i just started Friday!!!!!! lol, stuffs pretty cool!!


How much are you taking ?

Did you get it from ??????? man ? 

Did you read the post about shake well before use ? 

Not good to find out later into the bottle ! 

*  Even stronger when shaken  *

----------


## mein

> What do you think of the generic Cialis? There seems to be several out there and the reviews are questionable.
> Do you think the liquid Cialis (ar-r) is better than the generic pills?


Tadacip is considered to be the gold standard of generic Cialis. I can attest to its potency. Its as close to the real thing as you will find though does cost a little more.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Tadacip is considered to be the gold standard of generic Cialis. I can attest to its potency. Its as close to the real thing as you will find though does cost a little more.


Are you talking about anywhere close to $25.00 a mth ?

----------


## mein

> Are you talking about anywhere close to $25.00 a mth ?


If you shop around it can be had for about $1 per 20mg pill. Taking 10mg per day as gdevine recommends comes out to about $15 per month.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> If you shop around it can be had for about $1 per 20mg pill. Taking 10mg per day as gdevine recommends comes out to about $15 per month.


I have shopped around and have a strong liquid ! I need to get my dosage dialed in Sooooooooooooooooo ! HELP ! please ~ !

60 mL @ 30mg / 30 mL =  .??mL to equal = 5 mg ? Please assist with this I don't even know where to start whem reconstutiting and converting mg to mL and not to mention iu's to mgs then how to increase reconstitution so that a small dose like 250 mgs and had just reconctituted with 1 mL of Bac Water what would the amount of bac water needed to be for a single dose to be administered @ .25 mL I can't see the mgs even on my slin pins !

Would it be to much to ask for someone who completly grasp this to fill in the unknowns below; from top to bottom and any common conversion I may have missed ? Please be so kind as to please complete the chart below ? I never can see good enough to see where 250 mgs would be any way so I need this ? Should be simple for gdevine when he has the time ? Anyone else who has knowledge of this converstion is invited and welcome to complete or modify , I think the primary concern for me is a max dose somewhat consistant @ .50 mL

Possible maybe several others may require a little assistance in this area of their research ?

*
2 mg = reconstitution amount = 250 mgs = .50 mL = 1 dose
5 mg = reconstitution amount = 500 mgs = .50 mL = 1 dose 
10 mg = reconstitution amount = 1000 mgs = .50 mL = 1 dose

iu = 250 mgs = reconstitute amount = .50 mL = 1 dose
iu = 5000 mgs = reconstution amount = .50 mL = 1 dose
iu = 10,000 mgs = reconstution amount = .50 mL = 1 dose

2 mg = reconstution amount = .50 mL = 1 dose
5 mg = reconstitution amount = .50 mL = 1 dose
10 mg = reconstution amount = .50 mL = 1 dose

60 mL @ 30 mg / 30 mL = 6 mg = .20 mL x 2 = 12 mg per day That is the answer I was looking for the other would just benifit in other areas  Thank You Gents !

It appears everyone had a great Tues. I went to Dr. today and had new BW + got on board with lowtestosterone.com 


 By all means rewrite chart if it can be explained in a simpler manner , please ?   *

----------


## Black

> I have shopped around and have a strong liquid ! I need to get my dosage dialed in Sooooooooooooooooo ! HELP ! please ~ !
> 
> 60 mL @ 30mg / 30 mL = .??mL to equal = 5 mg ? Please assist with this I don't even know where to start whem reconstutiting and converting mg to mL and not to mention iu's to mgs then how to increase reconstitution so that a small dose like 250 mgs and had just reconctituted with 1 mL of Bac Water what would the amount of bac water needed to be for a single dose to be administered @ .25 mL I can't see the mgs even on my slin pins !
> 
> Would it be to much to ask for someone who completly grasp this to fill in the unknowns below; from top to bottom and any common conversion I may have missed ? Please be so kind as to please complete the chart below ? I never can see good enough to see where 250 mgs would be any way so I need this ? Should be simple for gdevine when he has the time ? Anyone else who has knowledge of this converstion is invited and welcome to complete or modify , I think the primary concern for me is a max dose somewhat consistant @ .50 mL
> 
> Possible maybe several others may require a little assistance in this area of their research ?
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't need to reconstitute anything. You have a total of 60ml. Each ml = 30mg. So your whole bottle is 1800mg. 

You should have a 1ml oral syringe (or a 1ml insulin syringe with the needle broken off). 

So on an 1cc/ml insulin syringe, every 10units is 3mg. If you have a 1/2cc/ml syringe, every 5units is 1.5. 

I don't believe an oral syringe has unit measurements, so you'll have to figure that 1ml = 30mg, 1/2ml = 15mg, 1/4ml = 7.5mg and so on and between.

Edit: Misses a zero on the total mg.

----------


## Rusty11

Good lord, Buzzard...tell me you aren't trying to reconstitute liquid cialis. LOL

Dante's got it right. Should be easy to follow those measurements. And, you should have been sent an oral syringe. Use that and make things easy.  :Smilie:

----------


## kerplunk

.20 mL equals 6 mg

or better yet, .17 equals 5 mg

----------


## TampaGuy

Question????? ... Would u think taking 20mg every 3 days would be any "worse" than cutting a 20mg pill in half and taking 10mg daily? I'm just trying to keep it simple.

----------


## Trific

Yes, I would think 20mg q3d would be "worse" because of the halflife of the med...I forget what gdevine said the half life was, think he put it in this thread someplace. After three days there wouldn't be much left in the body so it would be better having a low dose more often.

One could probably disolve the pills in so many drops of distilled water and then meter it by drops...like use 40 drops, put the pill in and disolve and then 10 drops would be about 5mg and just mix that with a little water.

----------


## Vettester

> I have shopped around and have a strong liquid ! I need to get my dosage dialed in Sooooooooooooooooo ! HELP ! please ~ !
> 
> 60 mL @ 30mg / 30 mL =  .??mL to equal = 5 mg ? Please assist with this I don't even know where to start whem reconstutiting and converting mg to mL and not to mention iu's to mgs then how to increase reconstitution so that a small dose like 250 mgs and had just reconctituted with 1 mL of Bac Water what would the amount of bac water needed to be for a single dose to be administered @ .25 mL I can't see the mgs even on my slin pins !
> 
> Would it be to much to ask for someone who completly grasp this to fill in the unknowns below; from top to bottom and any common conversion I may have missed ? Please be so kind as to please complete the chart below ? I never can see good enough to see where 250 mgs would be any way so I need this ? Should be simple for gdevine when he has the time ? Anyone else who has knowledge of this converstion is invited and welcome to complete or modify , I think the primary concern for me is a max dose somewhat consistant @ .50 mL
> 
> Possible maybe several others may require a little assistance in this area of their research ?
> 
> *
> ...


BMP, I am left dumbfounded! Can you please explain what the hell this is?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> BMP, I am left dumbfounded! Can you please explain what the hell this is?


Yes When reconstituting some peptides as GHRP 6 and 1295 w/o DAC or HGH Frag 176/191 or MT -II or TB -500

They all come in mg some 2 mg, some 5 mg and some 10 mg and mainly the GHRP 2 and 1295 w/o/ DAC is injected 3 x's a day and at a miniscul dosage I was trying to ask
? = Reconstitution amount to get a steady .50 mL dosage of even small dosages for research ?

No I was no trying to reconstitute Cialis But I was asking originally what was the exact mL in an oral syringe to = 5 mg I think what I have is very strong and it seems that even .40 mL when shaken up and mixed well give strong sides to go along with good side ?

That was why I ask the general question as to converting mg to .50 mL according to desired dosage of research being done wether it be Cialis or something else conversion in general ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> .20 mL equals 6 mg
> 
> or better yet, .17 equals 5 mg


Thank you very much ! That would explain why I am getting bad and good side effects at .40 mL especially when I started shaking when half empty probably even stronger now ?

I was taking .40 mL of a clear blue liquid and then I noticed this seperation in the Cialis and it looked like a crashed pep . I will go with .20 mL am and pm Thanks again !

When I used to measure amounts everything was in cc's

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Good lord, Buzzard...tell me you aren't trying to reconstitute liquid cialis. LOL
> 
> Dante's got it right. Should be easy to follow those measurements. And, you should have been sent an oral syringe. Use that and make things easy.


Not reconstituiting Cialis ! Mine came ready to use why would I reconstitute ? lol 

I am reconstituiting for use and research of - GHRP 2 and 1295 w/o DAC in 2 mg vials and dose at ? mgs 3 x's a day My research company I use sent me free GHRP 2; and 1295 w/o DAC is not that expensive it burns fat and the combo releases and increases HGH

Also HGH Frag 176-191 for burning belly fat cells

----------


## Black

> When I used to measure amounts everything was in cc's


1 cc = 1 ml

----------


## kerplunk

> Thank you very much ! That would explain why I am getting bad and good side effects at .40 mL especially when I started shaking when half empty probably even stronger now ?
> 
> I was taking .40 mL of a clear blue liquid and then I noticed this seperation in the Cialis and it looked like a crashed pep . I will go with .20 mL am and pm Thanks again !
> 
> When I used to measure amounts everything was in cc's


no problem man

.20 mL, yea thats what I take twice a day

.40 mL would be the same as 12 mg

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> no problem man
> 
> .20 mL, yea thats what I take twice a day
> 
> .40 mL would be the same as 12 mg



Again thank you man ! That is probably why I am getting the mild head pounding more than tradition head ache Heart burns, and the sniffiles + the good sides that are never ending libido ! 

Also my potency may be a little stronger since I took half the bottle taking 50 mL of the clear Blue liquid when I am am sure the benifits of the Cialis were not being recieved in full strenght until I began shaking the bottle ! 

Is you liquid in a clear bottle so you can see what I am talking about ? Mine looks like a pep that has crashed with the powder all settled in the bottom of the bottle !

I welcome your thoughts on this issue . Since I know when shaken this stuff I have is super porient ! lol 

I am quite sure that when I start a new bottle and shake from the beginning I will find a much more consistant results from the Liquid form od Cialis ? I have not been able to find the good prices on Cialis or Tafidil in tab form ? I would like to try if anyone has found Tabs on the Internet . This is really a suppliment when used bu me for me and no issiues with receiving other than assurance that the product I receive has a high level of quality control  :Smilie: 

Have a great Hump day today is cheat day for me and I am going to the mountains of GA and visit a friend eat a steak and examine his Keg - Mister  :Smilie:

----------


## dfwo

> Yes, I would think 20mg q3d would be "worse" because of the halflife of the med...I forget what gdevine said the half life was, think he put it in this thread someplace. After three days there wouldn't be much left in the body so it would be better having a low dose more often.
> 
> One could probably disolve the pills in so many drops of distilled water and then meter it by drops...like use 40 drops, put the pill in and disolve and then 10 drops would be about 5mg and just mix that with a little water.


10mg once a day seems a little simpler...

----------


## Rusty11

Dissolve the pills? Egads! Let me get my chemistry set out.

----------


## kerplunk

> Again thank you man ! That is probably why I am getting the mild head pounding more than tradition head ache Heart burns, and the sniffiles + the good sides that are never ending libido ! 
> 
> Also my potency may be a little stronger since I took half the bottle taking 50 mL of the clear Blue liquid when I am am sure the benifits of the Cialis were not being recieved in full strenght until I began shaking the bottle ! 
> 
> Is you liquid in a clear bottle so you can see what I am talking about ? Mine looks like a pep that has crashed with the powder all settled in the bottom of the bottle !
> 
> I welcome your thoughts on this issue . Since I know when shaken this stuff I have is super porient ! lol 
> 
> I am quite sure that when I start a new bottle and shake from the beginning I will find a much more consistant results from the Liquid form od Cialis ? I have not been able to find the good prices on Cialis or Tafidil in tab form ? I would like to try if anyone has found Tabs on the Internet . This is really a suppliment when used bu me for me and no issiues with receiving other than assurance that the product I receive has a high level of quality control 
> ...


Is that the banjo from deliverance I hear? j/k

I get the liquid Cia from AR-R ... it is thick like childrens motrine and tastes like bubble gum. I'm not sure if it seperates but I always shake before using just in case, and keep it in the fridge.

That sh!t works wonders! At my age to wake up with raging wood EVERY morning makes life worth living again.

----------


## Joe7

Does anyone know of females taking cialis and the effects on them? My wife wants to try it. She wants to get pumps like mine when I work out. I'm only taking 2.5mg per day and I feel like a teenager. This is awesome !

----------


## M302_Imola

> Does anyone know of females taking cialis and the effects on them? My wife wants to try it. She wants to get pumps like mine when I work out. I'm only taking 2.5mg per day and I feel like a teenager. This is awesome !


Yes females can experience the same positive effects as men. It's actually been said to give them stronger orgasm's as the increased blood flow fills the clit and makes it more sensitive.

----------


## Joe7

> Yes females can experience the same positive effects as men. It's actually been said to give them stronger orgasm's as the increased blood flow fills the clit and makes it more sensitive.


Do you know how many mg per day is safe?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Is that the banjo from deliverance I hear? j/k
> 
> I get the liquid Cia from AR-R ... it is thick like childrens motrine and tastes like bubble gum. I'm not sure if it seperates but I always shake before using just in case, and keep it in the fridge.
> 
> That sh!t works wonders! *At my age to wake up with raging wood EVERY morning makes life worth living again.*


Nice, right???

That's why I take it before bed.

Now, add in some L-Arginine and and 1 mg of an alpha blocker like Doxizosin and the results are phenomenal, great EQ, great vascularity and huge pumps in the gym :Wink:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Does anyone know of females taking cialis and the effects on them? My wife wants to try it. She wants to get pumps like mine when I work out. I'm only taking 2.5mg per day and I feel like a teenager. This is awesome !


Yes, it has very positive effects on women. 

Go with 5 mg daily at a minimum for both of you. 

You can take it with or without food but I like taking just before bed on an empty stomach with 1500 mg of L-Argnine and 1 mg of Doxazosin.

Women respond very well to a low dose PDE5i and they find that not only will their cliterous get harder when sexually aroused just like a penis but many claim to feel more sensitivity as well...really good stuff to be honest.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Do you know how many mg per day is safe?


To put it into perspective, the recommended doses for cardiovascular conditions is 40 to 60 mg daily.

So one can see that 5 to 10 mg is really a very low dosage.

I've taken 20 mg for days at a time with no ill effect whatsoever.

----------


## Rusty11

> I've taken 20 mg for days at a time with no ill effect whatsoever.


Oh, your poor wife.  :Wink:

----------


## TraceMYD

> To put it into perspective, the recommended doses for cardiovascular conditions is 40 to 60 mg daily.
> 
> So one can see that 5 to 10 mg is really a very low dosage.
> 
> I've taken 20 mg for days at a time with no ill effect whatsoever.



GD did you have to give some to your wife to keep up with you? 

I wouldn't mind having my fiancé more horny.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD did you have to give some to your wife to keep up with you? 
> 
> I wouldn't mind having my fiancé more horny.


Unfortunately it doesn't do anything for libido..try PT 141 with your girl if you want to kick her libido up...she'll turn into a freaking animal...trust me :Wink:

----------


## ctenosaura

Good news for me, I spoke to my pharmacist and he said cialis is safe for people taking Losartan for high blood pressure. Cialis might even slightly lower my blood pressure more. I called my doc to ask the same question, and again, no response or call back. "Thats cool doc, just keep prescribing my 3 bottles of T-cyp every 6 months" :/ lol/kinda

PS, Does cialis only increase muscle pump or does it increase strength also?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Good news for me, I spoke to my pharmacist and he said cialis is safe for people taking Losartan for high blood pressure. Cialis might even slightly lower my blood pressure more. I called my doc to ask the same question, and again, no response or call back. "Thats cool doc, just keep prescribing my 3 bottles of T-cyp every 6 months" :/ lol/kinda
> 
> PS, Does cialis only increase muscle pump or does it increase strength also?


Increases NO so pumps are greatly increased.

----------


## Rusty11

No lie, gd. I've never used a NO supp before. This stuff works wonders. It's been weeks and I'm still somewhat astonished at the results. Yes, it gives you great pumps in the gym(something I never sought out before). While I can't say it increases strength, per say, the added NO effect has given me the ability to pound out a couple more reps. I've said it before and I'll say it again...Good stuff. And, this is coming from a very conservative guy who only takes whey a couple times a week. I'm not one of those guys who'll take anything and everything to make gains. Anyway, I'm hooked.

----------


## 38onTRT

Ill have to say, this is working for me too.. I had some leftover "stuff" laying around, quickly made some up and voila, 20mg/ml.. .25ml every 12 hours has been vety vety good to me..  :Big Grin:  Thx buddy!

----------


## Rusty11

I couldn't edit my post...

I really need to send gd a case of something. Thanks, buddy!

----------


## Joe7

Hey guys, I'm also a super happy camper. Great pumps better then any preworkout and Itried a bunch 1mr, jack3d etc. 

I'm only taking like 3 mg per day and it works great a pul erized it and put it in my shake so 3 pills of 20 mg in my whey protein last for 23 days. About 3 mg per day. 

Also my wife started today same thing in her shake but only 1 mg per day. We'll see How it works out.

----------


## Joe7

> Unfortunately it doesn't do anything for libido..try PT 141 with your girl if you want to kick her libido up...she'll turn into a freaking animal...trust me


Hey GD been reading about this stuff and looks like it works great on libido. Is it possible to get it in pill form?

----------


## FRDave

> Hey GD been reading about this stuff and looks like it works great on libido. Is it possible to get it in pill form?


Sure is and can be found for around $1 per pill for 10mg pills (cut in half). 

Seems most people get the pill form from India and the liquid form from domestic research sites. 

Dave

----------


## ctenosaura

> Unfortunately it doesn't do anything for libido..try PT 141 with your girl if you want to kick her libido up...she'll turn into a freaking animal...trust me


How much PT-141 should a women take? I see some sites selling 10mg bottles.  :Aadiablotin:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> How much PT-141 should a women take? I see some sites selling 10mg bottles.


Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQSxbf4ZM8

Look at the chick doing this instruction in this excellent video, she's hot and if I weren't happily married I'd do PT 141 with her any time :Wink: 

BTW, I should add, when doing PT 141 and you throw in a low dose Tadalafil with it not only will your libido be screaming your erections will be epic...trust me on that.

There are other members here who will testify to that!

----------


## TraceMYD

> Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQSxbf4ZM8
> 
> Look at the chick doing this instruction in this excellent video, she's hot and if I weren't happily married I'd do PT 141 with her any time
> 
> BTW, I should add, when doing PT 141 and you throw in a low dose Tadalafil with it not only will your libido be screaming your erections will be epic...trust me on that.
> 
> There are other members here who will testify to that!


Wow that woman isn't messing around. She's probably a freak in bed. Lol "in 4 hours it's party time"

----------


## Trific

> Wow that woman isn't messing around. She's probably a freak in bed. Lol "in 4 hours it's party time"


Hah, just imagine that "party time"!

----------


## dfwo

I've been doing the 5mg 2x a day for about five days now. My girlfriend and I are still recovering from this weekend...

 :0happyhump:

----------


## Fireguy40

Hi all. Though I would share my experiences using this as well. I bought myself some liquid cialis from a peptide site. Got a 60 ml bottle (30 mg per ml) for little less than 50 bucks. Stuff was obviously legit as I experienced some great results in the short time I used it (4 days to be exact). Problem was the lower back pain was no joke. I took my last 5 mg dose yesterday around 24 hours ago, and just now the pain is starting to subside. It was pretty intense and sleeping was kind of rough. I plan on stopping for a few days and then trying to start up again and see if it was just gonna take a few days to adjust, but I was worried that it was gonna affect my workout today so I stopped. I have to agree with others here that the pumps were amazing as well as making my veins pop out. I really hope I can get past the lower back pain cause I am really liking this otherwise. I can live with the stuffy nose and mild headache, but that back pain was no joke!

----------


## Rusty11

Before I began using cialis, I read about the possibility of this, along with the other sides. I started at only 2.5 mg/day for a week, then increased slowly up to my current daily dose. I didn't experience any sides(except the good ones). My advice would be to try this out and see if back pain stops. Just a thought...

Edit: 5mg is about 17 on the oral syringe that's provided. Just making sure you are not taking more than you realize.

----------


## Fireguy40

Thanks for the suggestion Rusty....I will give that a shot when I start up in a few days.back pain has really started to feel much better, I feel like tomorrow it might be completely gone. I will try lower dose maybe on Saturday.

----------


## Moparman

wow, so if is 30mg/ml and a dosage is 5mg, that means there about 350 dosages in one 60 ml bottle??? seems like a bargain. i only see 30ml bottles for sale. where do they have 60?

----------


## ctenosaura

> Thanks for the suggestion Rusty....I will give that a shot when I start up in a few days.back pain has really started to feel much better, I feel like tomorrow it might be completely gone. I will try lower dose maybe on Saturday.


How does the cialis cause lower back pain? That sucks because when your low back hurts everything seems to hurt.

----------


## Fireguy40

If you look around you can find it....I don't want to spam, but the site has been mentioned here before. Just search for peptide and.... man I am sure you will find it. I guess it's a know side affect along with stuffy nose and headache. I am one of the lucky ones who got to experience all of them.

----------


## Moparman

ya i was just looking at the sponsor site above AR-R . thanks!

btw, i was getting some headaches at first but that seems to have stopped. and my indigestion seems to be settling down. its not gone completely but its a lot less

----------


## Kalani9976

is that the site that has it for $48 and $4.95 shipping? because i just bought from them 


> If you look around you can find it....I don't want to spam, but the site has been mentioned here before. Just search for peptide and.... man I am sure you will find it. I guess it's a know side affect along with stuffy nose and headache. I am one of the lucky ones who got to experience all of them.

----------


## phaedo

> How does the cialis cause lower back pain? That sucks because when your low back hurts everything seems to hurt.


I'm thinking the back pain some users are experience are a result of lower "back pumps." I'd suggesting supplementing with taurine... or just use less lol.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I'm thinking the back pain some users are experience are a result of lower "back pumps." I'd suggesting supplementing with taurine... or just use less lol.


Yes, and make sure you're drinking plenty of water throughout the day!

----------


## steroid.com 1

For the guys doing 5 mg twice daily try adding in 1500 mg of L-Arginine and L-Cituline with each dose and see the amplified results. 

The vascularity is sick and your post pumps seem to last forever.

Remember, take 5 mg before bed along with the aminos mentioned and your morning erections will be epic.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I had the back pain and indegestion for about 4 days when I went to 50 mg a day and I can't get through a workout without taking a break my forearms feel like they are going to explode and finally getting diet in line so both together = better vascularity for a man that has not worked out in 20 years and only back in the GYM 5 mths ~ !

GD sure does know his supplements and has some great stickys  :Smilie:

----------


## TraceMYD

> For the guys doing 5 mg twice daily try adding in 1500 mg of L-Arginine and L-Cituline with each dose and see the amplified results.
> 
> The vascularity is sick and your post pumps seem to last forever.
> 
> Remember, take 5 mg before bed along with the aminos mentioned and your morning erections will be epic.


Can't wait to try this out! Mine should be coming in soon!

----------


## kruno1970

Love all positive experiences on this thread. Any suggestions for us Canadians on where to get Tadalafil or Tadacip? The reviews of most online pharmacies are sketchy at best. The ones I've been referred to don't ship to Canada for some reason. 
Please PM me with a reliable source.
Thanks!
PS - I know the sponsor has the liquid form but seems to much of hassle injecting 2x day. Pills are the way to go for this situation.

----------


## Rusty11

The liquid version is taken orally, not injected.

----------


## kruno1970

Just realized that. Ordered some from sponsor but would still like pill form.

----------


## jomamma007

> For the guys doing 5 mg twice daily try adding in 1500 mg of L-Arginine and L-Cituline with each dose and see the amplified results. 
> 
> The vascularity is sick and your post pumps seem to last forever.
> 
> Remember, take 5 mg before bed along with the aminos mentioned and your morning erections will be epic.


Anyone else get headaches from cialis? Only tried 5mg a few times.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

who knew! great thread... and here I am sitting on a ton of samples from my urologist... time to the the razor out I think. Great info.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Anyone else get headaches from cialis? Only tried 5mg a few times.


Not a typical symptom but we're all different.

Your body may need to acclimate and it will over a short period of time as noted here by a few who had some initial sides...but they go away.

As I said; this drug (and our TRT of course) was gift to men from God!

----------


## bowhuntr09

GD, or anyone else in thread, could you be so kind as to PM me a place to look for pill form. I have tried the liquid and just not getting the results I'm looking for.
Thanks!

----------


## EyE

I picked up some liquid cia fro ar-r ......Love it ......although 5mg 2xdaily is a little to much for me....crazy unwanted boners all the time....even if I accidentally rub up against something at work.........boner......Or if my mind even wonders for a moment about a hot chick..........instant boner......... :1laugh: .........had no control what so ever, so i now I vary between 5mg-7.5mg daily.... and that seems to be working for me.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

When I took staxyn I got a stuffy nose, when I took viagra I got wicked headaches, goofy eyes, and terrible upset stomach (even a half pill), but I've been doing 5mg twice daily of the cialis samples (cut a bunch of 20's up) and have had no issues except a happy wife! I've only been doing it for 5 days, but I like it so far. My liquid will hopefully coming soon. Ordered it earlier this week. Anybody have a lot of lag time from AR-R ? This was my first order from there.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

hey Gdevine... going out on a limb here, but would you say that the blood benefits we see from the daily use might just help with healing of broken bones to a point? I'm thinking yes, but figured you might know for sure

----------


## steroid.com 1

> hey Gdevine... going out on a limb here, but would you say that the blood benefits we see from the daily use might just help with healing of broken bones to a point? I'm thinking yes, but figured you might know for sure


Any time we increase blood flow to areas of the body the healing benefits are obvious so I would concur with your thought process as well.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

yeah, kinda my thought process... yet another reason this board rocks... maybe my healing will actually happen this time!

----------


## cornfedboy2000

has anyone ever put the liquid cia into water then drink it? I have a buffet of pills and stuff I have to take morning and night, and if I could just dose myself with the water I have to drink anyway it would be easier for me.

----------


## suprarob

My doc wrote a script for 5mgs a day but insurance rejected it. They are still giving me the standard 20 mgs of 5 pills. So that covers 20 days at 5 mgs a day. Just need to make up for the other 10 somehow. I only want to do 5 mgs a day. Guess its time to shop around.

----------


## rockmon

Same here, my insurance would only cover 8 5mg pills.

----------


## Rusty11

> has anyone ever put the liquid cia into water then drink it? I have a buffet of pills and stuff I have to take morning and night, and if I could just dose myself with the water I have to drink anyway it would be easier for me.


Since many take a shot of water to wash it down, I can't imagine simply putting it in the water beforehand would make a difference. But, this is just my opinion. Try it. You'll know if it's working.

----------


## Moparman

Wouldn't sublingual be better?

----------


## Rusty11

Not sure, but I leave mine under the tongue for a bit, then take a shot of water. Hoping to get the pill version soon.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

I'll try it soon and let you guys know... I'm out of my sample pills and on to the liquidcia now. I can tell it's still working, but obviously it's not quite as potent as the name brand pills. Not bad though, and the cost is the real seller.

----------


## tripperdogg

Can anyone PM me the name of the peptide site that sells liquid cialis for $48 and $4.95 shipping. I have googled peptide and couldnt find anything. Thanks

----------


## Papiriqui

I ordered 3 bottles from arr just so i can start this hype and see for myself........Cant wait!!!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> For the guys doing 5 mg twice daily try adding in 1500 mg of L-Arginine and L-Cituline with each dose and see the amplified results. 
> 
> The vascularity is sick and your post pumps seem to last forever.
> 
> Remember, take 5 mg before bed along with the aminos mentioned and your morning erections will be epic.


G! Is it Cituline or Citruline?? The amplified effects you refer to is only for woodys or for the rest of the benefits everyone seems to jump on this boat?

----------


## smilee2000

> Just spoke to a pretty knowledgeable friend at the health food store who told me that Cialis, even at 5 mgs twice a day, could cause Peyroine's Disease. Anyone have any insight on this ??


I can attest that this is false in fact I was diagnosed with peyronies and my dr put me on daily cialis because one of the biggest causes of peyronies is intercourse with a less than fully erect penis. With peyronies like G said it is all about tissue damage so increased blood flow as regularly as poss can actually help keep curvature from getting worse. Since peyronies causes ED as in my case, Cialis was a life saver. I had no idea of the additional benefits until this thread and am so glad I found it. This forum rocks with info, G is spot on.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> G! Is it Cituline or Citruline?? The amplified effects you refer to is only for woodys or for the rest of the benefits everyone seems to jump on this boat?


Typo. I meant L-Citruline. 

A PDE5 Inhibitor increases NO in the body by suppressing the enzyme.

These two amino acids increase NO as well and are very synergistic.

You will see enhanced vascularity throughout your body, huge pumps in the gym and long after plus great EQ as well.

The three make for an amazing powerhouse effect. 

Here's a good buy with both in one at th right dosage amounts when combined.

http://www.l-arginine.com/?gclid=CPm...FQTqnAod8TsAMQ

----------


## Trific

> G is spot on


Or "G spot" for short!  :Bbfalldownlaugh:

----------


## devildog1967

it maybe good for pumps but my question is , does it have detrimental affects to the kidneys and liver ?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> it maybe good for pumps but my question is , does it have detrimental affects to the kidneys and liver ?


It's FDA approved for daily use.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Typo. I meant L-Citruline. 
> 
> A PDE5 Inhibitor increases NO in the body by suppressing the enzyme.
> 
> These two amino acids increase NO as well and are very synergistic.
> 
> You will see enhanced vascularity throughout your body, huge pumps in the gym and long after plus great EQ as well.
> 
> The three make for an amazing powerhouse effect. 
> ...


G the link you gave me here it supplies 5000mg arginine and 1000mg citruline, do you take this one full scoop or you divide it? You mentioned 1500mg of both originally or is it 1500 of each. Whats the deal LOL. Im a little confused just want to get it straight. Thanks!!

----------


## THE HOGG

I could use some clarification as well please. My pills are 500mg arg and 250 cit. So do I just take three at night to get to 1500 arg and be a little short on cit?

----------


## steroid.com 1

Some put the arg and cit in a ratio as you can see: 5000mg arginine and 1000mg citruline or 500 arginine and 250 citruline.

I buy them both in micronized powder bulk. 

I take 1500 mg of both before bed, before training and after training along with bcaa's and Creatine. 

It's what ever works for you.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Some put the arg and cit in a ratio as you can see: 5000mg arginine and 1000mg citruline or 500 arginine and 250 citruline.
> 
> I buy them both in micronized powder bulk. 
> 
> I take 1500 mg of both before bed, before training and after training along with bcaa's and Creatine. 
> 
> It's what ever works for you.


Gotcha! Thanks!

----------


## wannabeme

I was wondering why my urologist I saw about 2 weeks ago was handing me samples of an alpha-1 blocker for my slight BPH (go pee 1x every middle of night, slight voiding issue) and not Cialis. Is it because, even though it is now FDA-approved for BPH, he probably knew my insurance wouldn't cover it for daily use? I had no idea at the time it could be used as a BPH treatment. I did, however, know that alpha-1 blockers can sometimes cause retrograde ejaculation and that was a huge turn off for me - I'll pee 1x a night, thanks. Who here has BPH and using Cialis? How much does it help? Thankfully I already have wood every morning at 41, and not a big "pump" guy, so the BPH would be the main benefit for me. I already drive my wife crazy wanting it all the time so the "other" effect might actually be non-ideal, but WAY better than retro.

----------


## steroid.com 1

I take 1 mg of Doxazosin (an alpha-1) blocker along with my 5 mg of Tadalafil twice daily (I have it all in another thread somewhere here). The combination of the PDE5i and the alpha-1 blocker is absolutely amazing and amplifies the effects of both.

In short, a low dose alpha-1 blocker relaxes the smooth muscle tissue in men; we have a lot of smooth muscle tissue on both the prostate and penis (corpus cavernosum). 

Each drug works differently where one enhances vasiodialation (Tadalafil through the reduction of the PDE5 enzyme increasing NO) and Doxazosin by relaxing the smooth muscle tissue which allows more blood to flow into the tissue.

Erection quality is unsurpassed and muscle pumps and overall body vascularity stunning not discounting all the health benefits both drugs provide at these very low doses.

Quite the combo fellows :Wink: 

PS. I pee like a race horse...kid you not!

----------


## wannabeme

anyone take cialis as a monotherapy for BPH? GDevine, have you ever considered it?

----------


## steroid.com 1

Have I considered what...taking Cialis???

----------


## Rusty11

So far, no retrograde ejacs for me.  :Wink:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> So far, no retrograde ejacs for me.


Me neither using both co-administered.

----------


## 3day

So glad i found this thread. I have been genetically cursed with BPH. My dad is actually forced to wear a catheter now just to urinate so this really intrigues me.

----------


## wannabeme

Yeah, without the alpha-1 blocker that is. I don't take anything for BPH now. But this whole thing is very intriguing and now I am thinking about trying it, and only it, for BPH...

----------


## HD1

Have you had any negative sides from using the Cialis Every Day? I was able to get it in 50 mg from an old source, would break it in two and take half. It worked well for three days but I started getting headaches and extremely bloodshot eyes with it. I am interested in the benefits the than for ED. Thanks for the input. Great thread!

----------


## Rusty11

Recommended daily dose is 5mg. Some of us do that, two times daily. At 25mg/day, not surprised you experienced headaches. Headaches are listed as a possible side effect. Regarding the benefits of a small daily dose, many are written within this thread.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Have you had any negative sides from using the Cialis Every Day? I was able to get it in 50 mg from an old source, would break it in two and take half. It worked well for three days but I started getting headaches and extremely bloodshot eyes with it. I am interested in the benefits the than for ED. Thanks for the input. Great thread!


25mg/day!?! That's ridiculous. At that dose you risk serious complications. Headaches are common and the blood shot eyes could be a precedent to ischemic optic neuropathy. Please do not use that dose daily!

Here's a link to a thread I posted a few weeks back discussing the nonerectogenic benefits of PDE5 inhibitors

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.UVJLg9q9Kc0

MuscleInk

----------


## HD1

I wasn't taking the Cialis on a regular basis. I was only experimenting with it. I would take one 25 mg pill and the effects would last for three days. Before it was FDA approved in the US they called it the weekend pill in Europe. One pill would last you all weekend....LOL. I was also partying a lot during this time period and I found that the drinking alcohol made the sides worse. I will give the 5mg x 2 per day a try and see how it pans out. Thanks for the input!

----------


## steroid.com 1

Tadalafil when originally prescribed for high blood pressure and other cardiovascular conditions; the recommended daily doses was between 40 to 60 mg daily. That puts the 5 mg twice daily into perspective how low the dose really is..and safe to boot.

The low dose is good because some who have negative symptoms will eventually dissipate as the body just gets used to the drug...and it will.

Combine it with a low dose alpha-1 blocker like Doxazosin and the effects are amazing.

I pee like a race horse and my prostate is very happy and so is my wife :Wink: 

And if you like being vascular all the time and want to look impressive in the gym...give it a try and you will see.

----------


## HD1

Thanks for the input! I put a call in to my doc today. Do you think that the benefits would still be as strong if I tried just the Cialis 2 times per day without the Doxazosin? I haven't had any prostate issues and my last physical doc said it was still pea sized. I sent you an e-mail with a description of my TRT therapy and would welcome any suggestions that you have.

----------


## steroid.com 1

It's a matter of degrees; how much do you want.

5 mg of Tadalafil every 12 hours by itself is a very low dose no matter whose book you're reading and you will get the effects you are looking for...it's a fact. 

Add in 1500 mg of amino acids like L-Citrulline and L-Arginine and the effect is significantly enhanced.

Add in a very tiny dose of Doxazosin and the effect is beyond amazing.

----------


## Kalani9976

so you are taking about 4500 mg of both a day?


> Some put the arg and cit in a ratio as you can see: 5000mg arginine and 1000mg citruline or 500 arginine and 250 citruline.
> 
> I buy them both in micronized powder bulk. 
> 
> I take 1500 mg of both before bed, before training and after training along with bcaa's and Creatine. 
> 
> It's what ever works for you.

----------


## Moparman

I read doxazosin raises your risk for cardiovascular disease and congenital heart failure by 25%

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I read doxazosin raises your risk for cardiovascular disease and congenital heart failure by 25%


Not at the very low dose of 1 mg twice daily.

There's not one drug, prescribed or OTC, that doesn't have a risk associated with it...not one.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> so you are taking about 4500 mg of both a day?


Yes, before bed, in the morning and afternoon.

----------


## HD1

Do you have any of these sides based off of the dose that you are taking?:

_Doxazosin may impair your thinking or reactions. Be careful if you drive or do anything that requires you to be alert.

To prevent dizziness, avoid standing for long periods of time or becoming overheated during exercise and in hot weather.

Avoid getting up too fast from a sitting or lying position, or you may feel dizzy. Get up slowly and steady yourself to prevent a fall.

Drinking alcohol can increase certain side effects of doxazosin._

----------


## HD1

I ordered L-arginine Plus today along with 10mg Cialis to compete my HRT. I am a little weary of adding the Doxazosin after researching it more. Hopefully I will get what I am looking for out of the 2 x 5 mg of Cialis ED and the 5,000 mg L-arginine -- 1,000 mg L-citrulline mix ED. The L-arginine Plus also contains 2500 IUs of D3 which my levels were low as well.

----------


## Rusty11

Are you planning on taking it all in one serving or two, 1/2 servings?

----------


## HD1

The Cialis in two half servings. The L-arginine Plus in one. I am also running test C 400 mg per wk, Deca 200mg per wk, hCG 250 IU MWF and HGH 3 IU EOD. I have psoriasis and I have tried virtually everything to treat it including Enbrel and Humira (which about killed me) and I have yet to find anything that suppresses my psoriasis better than deca. I plan on having my blood panels done again in a month to see how my test and Vitamin D levels respond.

----------


## Rusty11

Cool. I've had my finger on the button, but haven't ordered the L-arginine plus yet. Went to a couple stores. No luck. Let me know how it works for you. Thanks! 2-5mg cialis is doing wonders for me. Good luck.

----------


## HD1

I will keep you posted. I just started the test C, Deca , Hgh and hCG this week. I am waiting on the Cialis and L-arginine plus to come in. Hopefully both will be here by the beginning of next week. I ordered the L-arginine plus from the site that Papirigui posted earlier in this thread. I figured that it was worth $40.00 to give it a try for a month. The addition of the D3 helped me pull the trigger as well.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Do you have any of these sides based off of the dose that you are taking?:
> 
> _Doxazosin may impair your thinking or reactions. Be careful if you drive or do anything that requires you to be alert.
> 
> To prevent dizziness, avoid standing for long periods of time or becoming overheated during exercise and in hot weather.
> 
> Avoid getting up too fast from a sitting or lying position, or you may feel dizzy. Get up slowly and steady yourself to prevent a fall.
> 
> Drinking alcohol can increase certain side effects of doxazosin._


Nope.

----------


## kruno1970

Great info on this post. Ordered the liquid tadalafil form arr 2-weeks ago and the product is sitting in customs for 10-days (Canada). Any one else in Canada have this problem getting peptides from our sponsor or any where else?

----------


## junk2222yard

> Great info on this post. Ordered the liquid tadalafil form arr 2-weeks ago and the product is sitting in customs for 10-days (Canada). Any one else in Canada have this problem getting peptides from our sponsor or any where else?


I would start another thread with this question... it is kind of buried here in this huge cialis thread. (I am interested in the answer, and if you have customs sieze something you can still claim it?)

----------


## junk2222yard

> I am a little weary of adding the Doxazosin after researching it more.


I am with you on this, and reading up myself. It does look a little scary from what I am finding.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I am with you on this, and reading up myself. It does look a little scary from what I am finding.


I will say it again; at the very low dose that is required to get the needed effect it's safe...well, as safe as any drug that is.

My Doctor prescribes it along with Cialis at the recommended dosage as does Dr. Crisler if that makes you feel any different about it.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> It's a matter of degrees; how much do you want.
> 
> 5 mg of Tadalafil every 12 hours by itself is a very low dose no matter whose book you're reading and you will get the effects you are looking for...it's a fact. 
> 
> Add in 1500 mg of amino acids like L-Citrulline and L-Arginine and the effect is significantly enhanced.
> 
> Add in a very tiny dose of Doxazosin and the effect is beyond amazing.


I'm going to try this. Is Doxazosin available from research chem sites like ar-r under a generic name?

----------


## steroid.com 1

Pharmacy. 

Send me an IM with your email address and I will point you in the right direction. 

1 mg of Doxazosin with 5 mg of Tadalafil = impressive results!!!

----------


## kelkel

> Not at the very low dose of 1 mg twice daily.
> 
> There's not one drug, prescribed or OTC, that doesn't have a risk associated with it...not one.



And that includes most every vitamin. I've said this before here but if you read the full warnings for vitamin C you may not take it. Also if aspirin came out today it would be prescription only.....

----------


## cornfedboy2000

On a side note, my orthopedic surgeon, my micro vascular surgeon, and the doctor that did my pre surgery physical last week like the idea that I'm doing the 5mg twice a day... They feel that it'll only help with blood flow etc, great news.

----------


## Papiriqui

> *Pharmacy.* 
> 
> Send me an IM with your email address and I will point you in the right direction. 
> 
> 1 mg of Doxazosin with 5 mg of Tadalafil = impressive results!!!


GD how would one go about talking to a Doc to get a rx for this?? Or even Tadalafil? I am currently using arr but wouldnt mind doing the real thing.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD how would one go about talking to a Doc to get a rx for this?? Or even Tadalafil? I am currently using arr but wouldnt mind doing the real thing.


Educate yourself on the use of both drugs at these low doses and the subsequent health benefits. There is much our there on the health benefits of low daily dose of Tadalafil.

Doxazosin is a little bit harder to find. There are some good abstracts on it in pubmed.gov even coadministered with Tadalafil to improve ED in men who have very serious conditions that made an erection almost impossible. We're using Doxazosin off lable to you would need a Doc who is open minded and forward thinking. But you need to be prepared and ready to make the case.

Here are a few for you to get started:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22341603
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22259736
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17906163
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15540759
(Note: Many of these studies use dosage amounts significantly higher than what we recommend here. Additionally, they test among some very sick men where most of us here are very healthy, two things to take into consideration when you read these abstracts.)

For me, I just use an an over seas pharmacy for both as they are much cheaper than here in the US and just an easy transaction.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Educate yourself on the use of both drugs at these low doses and the subsequent health benefits. There is much our there on the health benefits of low daily dose of Tadalafil.
> 
> Doxa*osin is a little bit harder to find. There are some good abstracts on it in pubmed.gov even coadministered with Tadalafil to improve ED in men who have very serious conditions that made an erection almost impossible. We're using Doxa*osin off lable to you would need a Doc who is open minded and forward thinking. But you need to be prepared and ready to make the case.
> 
> Here are a few for you to get started:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22341603
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22259736
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17906163
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15540759
> ...


Thanks for the info!!!

----------


## Rusty11

> For the guys doing 5 mg twice daily try adding in 1500 mg of L-Arginine and L-Cituline with each dose and see the amplified results. 
> 
> The vascularity is sick and your post pumps seem to last forever.


Thanks gd. Finally got off my butt, ordered it, and received it. Just took my first dose. I did a lot of research and read great things. Not that your advice wasn't sufficient.  :Smilie:  Just wanted the "full picture". Thanks, bro!

Edit: just remembered that this thread is about cialis. Sorry to hijack.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

I think this thread has evolved nicely... no hijacking in my opinion. All this info has been great! Let us know how it works out rusty

----------


## Rusty11

> All this info has been great! Let us know how it works out rusty


Most definitely. Surgery tomorrow? Good luck with a swift recovery.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

thanks man... my last surgery I was under for 8 hours and they rebuilt my foot with pieces of my quad. This time I'll only be under for 1.5 hours... it'll be like a teeth cleaning for me lol.

----------


## bk13332

Anyone want to PM me the Indian pharm please. I was able to get a script from my doc but ofcourse the insurance wouldnt cover the cost...

----------


## Mr Bill

I got a script from the doc and gave the 5mg 2x a day a try but it was to much for me. LOL! I am breaking the tablets in half and taking 2.5mg 2x a day with good results. Going to go back to 5 2x a day for vacation with the wife next week  :Evil2:

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> It's a matter of degrees; how much do you want.
> 
> 5 mg of Tadalafil every 12 hours by itself is a very low dose no matter whose book you're reading and you will get the effects you are looking for...it's a fact. 
> 
> Add in 1500 mg of amino acids like L-Citrulline and L-Arginine and the effect is significantly enhanced.
> 
> Add in a very tiny dose of Doxazosin and the effect is beyond amazing.


I have been using 20mg cialis (from India) only for ED. It works well but I get headache and some blurry vision too, it was worse with V. Do you think the 10 mgs spit in two daily will ease the sides and still get the results I need? I can see where the benefit could come.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I have been using 20mg cialis (from India) only for ED. It works well but I get headache and some blurry vision too, it was worse with V. Do you think the 10 mgs spit in two daily will ease the sides and still get the results I need? I can see where the benefit could come.


Yes, it will help. 

Your body needs to adjust to the drug so the smaller lower doses will go to do just that.

----------


## rockmon

The liquid Cia form the board sponsor is excellent, erections and libido are now strong and long lasting. I take 5MG of liquid Cia 2x a day - first dose at 10:00 am and last dose before bed around 10:00 pm. 

I also take 25mg of DHEA 2x day; Pregnenolone 50 1x day; 1 scoop of L-arginine Plus in the morning. I purchased a 10MG bottle of PT-141 and took the first dose this past Friday night, the feeling was unexplainable. 

Guys don't sleep on this stack. Thank you to all who've contributed to this thread with recommendations.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> The liquid Cia form the board sponsor is excellent, erections and libido are now strong and long lasting. I take 5MG of liquid Cia 2x a day - first dose at 10:00 am and last dose before bed around 10:00 pm. 
> 
> I also take 25mg of DHEA 2x day; Pregnenolone 50 1x day; 1 scoop of L-arginine Plus in the morning. I purchased a 10MG bottle of PT-141 and took the first dose this past Friday night, the feeling was unexplainable. 
> 
> Guys don't sleep on this stack. Thank you to all who've contributed to this thread with recommendations.


NICE!!!

Rock On Rockmon...sorry had to say that :Wink: 

Glade it works for you; it's done wonders for me.

Next try 1 mg of Doxazosin with each 5 mg of Cialis and you really won't believe it :Smilie:

----------


## rockmon

Thanks GD I will look into adding Doxazosin to the stack.

----------


## steroid.com 1

In this thread you will see that I take L-Arginine and L-Citrulline 1500 mg of each at the same time I take my 5 mg of Tadalafil twice daily. It enhances the effects and gives me crazy vascularity and excellent erection quality among all the other health benefits of the combination. 

Read this:
http://www.ergo-log.com/l-citrulline...roblems.html#1
http://www.ergo-log.com/edicare.html
http://www.ergo-log.com/no.html

BTW, ergo-log is a great blog site where you can learn a ton if you are willing to study!

----------


## steroid.com 1

Look at my avi; don't think this stack works?

This is 10 hours outside of the gym and a leg day at that LOL!

Now think of the health benefits if you're over 40 :Wink:

----------


## lovbyts

> In this thread you will see that I take L-Arginine and L-Citrulline 1500 mg of each at the same time I take my 5 mg of Tadalafil twice daily. It enhances the effects and gives me crazy vascularity and excellent erection quality among all the other health benefits of the combination. 
> 
> Read this:
> One and a half grams L-citrulline can help mild erection problems
> Study: erection supplement with L-arginine and pycnogenol works (slightly)
> Nitric Oxide (NO)
> 
> BTW, ergo-log is a great blog site where you can learn a ton if you are willing to study!


You are hard to keep up with, with all the different supplements. I think I already take over 20 a day and a lot if not most of them have been recommended by you at one time or anther. lol

Care to put a list together of what you take on a daily basis and at the bottom maybe why for each one? Also if it matters what you take together and what to keep separate.

Thanks

----------


## pepelepew

> NICE!!!
> 
> Rock On Rockmon...sorry had to say that
> 
> Glade it works for you; it's done wonders for me.
> 
> Next try 1 mg of Doxazosin with each 5 mg of Cialis and you really won't believe it


Would replacing Doxazosin with Hytrin be as effective? Hytrin is another 1-alpha blocker.

----------


## TraceMYD

I have been on the Cialis 5mg two times a day w/L-Arginine 1500 mg and L-Citrulline 1500 mg for about 15 days now.

So far i have noticed.

Out of the Gym, within 30 minutes after taking a dose, the veins in my forearms start popping out like i have been doing wrist curls.
this last about 4-5 hours after each dose. 

It's kind of a neat and new feeling because even with a low bodyfat I'm not very vascular, but this seems to be doing the trick. 

In the Gym, I have noticed super pumps, especially in my arms and shoulders area... I keep finding myself shaking my arms and hands out in between sets.
Feels like I'm getting a lot of blood flow.. hmm.. maybe this is what Arnold feels like when he says he's "cumming"(pumping Iron reference) from working out lol

The other day at crossfit, I was just doing a few sets of warm up pullups and one of the Personal trainers pointed to me and said he wanted his biceps to do that.. 
I asked him what was he talking about.. He said "to look like they are popping out" I looked at my arms and just the pullups had given me a super pumped look. 


In the Bedroom, I never had any libido problems before but what i do notice now is that I can get a erection a lot quicker, and the quality of the erection is stronger
and more consistent during sex. 

Happy so far... I got a 60 day supply so I can only imagine it getting better.

----------


## steroid.com 1

^^^^Hate to say it...but...I told you so :Wink: 

It's a great stack and provides so many health benefits it's not even funny.

Happy for you Trace!

BTW, look at my forearm...

----------


## steroid.com 1

Damn, I just noticed this thread has over 8,000 views now.

Good stuff!!!

----------


## austinite

For good reason. It works!  :Smilie:

----------


## TraceMYD

> ^^^^Hate to say it...but...I told you so
> 
> It's a great stack and provides so many health benefits it's not even funny.
> 
> Happy for you Trace!
> 
> BTW, look at my forearm...


Thanks for your help Gdevine. 
Yeah your forearm is looking wicked.. I'm not that vascular yet, but hopefully soon!

----------


## Vitaloz

#37

I cant pm you.. it won't let me :S

----------


## steroid.com 1

> #37
> 
> I cant pm you.. it won't let me :S


You need 50 posts. Too new a member...

----------


## wolves42

Yeah I don't even no how many posts I have yet? Not very many though!

----------


## lovbyts

> Yeah I don't even no how many posts I have yet? Not very many though!


in your message under the date. Post: 8
Only 42 to go.

----------


## BallSak

Has anyone been able to tell much of a difference between 5mg per day and 10mg per day?

I was doing 5mg for 2 months with great results and upped my dose 9 days ago to 10mg per day. So far I can't tell any difference in erection quality, vascularity, muscle pumps, or blood pressure.

Curious to know other's experiences are going from 5mg to 10mg???

----------


## Moparman

I take about 6 mg a day. And not even every day. I forget a lot of the time.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Has anyone been able to tell much of a difference between 5mg per day and 10mg per day?
> 
> I was doing 5mg for 2 months with great results and upped my dose 9 days ago to 10mg per day. So far I can't tell any difference in erection quality, vascularity, muscle pumps, or blood pressure.
> 
> Curious to know other's experiences are going from 5mg to 10mg???


We're all different so it may not be enough or you had higher expectations.

Are you splitting the 10 mg into two 5 mg every 12 hours?

----------


## APIs

I've been fighting with Oxford/Medco since Jan to get Cialis 5 mgs daily approved. Well, they have finally changed their tune and accepted it under treatment for BPH. My Doc just wants me on it, but did the prior authorization under BPH to get it covered. So those of you with Oxford/Medco just have your Doc do the prior authorization and you'll be G2G. I'm getting 3 months worth for about $50 via mail delivery which isnt too bad. My Doc wants to go this route & in 3 months try adding another 5 mgs/day to the prior authorization...

----------


## steroid.com 1

Nice APIs!

----------


## Iluis

Gdevine, thanks for this post it answer some question that I can`t find so easy, please can you send me the info on how to get the 5mg cialis. Thanks.

----------


## wolves42

> in your message under the date. Post: 8
> Only 42 to go.


Thanks brotha!

----------


## steroid.com 1

You guys new to this thread should see the one below; it was a result of this one...second generation if you will. 

http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...pplements.html

----------


## BallSak

> We're all different so it may not be enough or you had higher expectations.
> 
> Are you splitting the 10 mg into two 5 mg every 12 hours?


Yes I'm splitting the 10mg into 5mg morning and 5mg at bedtime.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Yes I'm splitting the 10mg into 5mg morning and 5mg at bedtime.


Are you taking anything else with it as noted in my thread above at the same time?

If you haven't see that thread I recommend you read it so you can see how to optimize the use of 5 mg of Tadalafil twice daily.

----------


## BallSak

[QUOTE=gdevine;6520265]Are you taking anything else with it as noted in my thread above at the same time?

If you haven't see that thread I recommend you read it so you can see how to optimize the use of 5 mg of Tadalafil twice daily.[/QUOTE

Doxazosin is on my list of things to talk about with my doc next appointment. I have had to ease up on the arginine as it started to give me cold sores...maybe I will start taking it again along with lysene to try to fend off the cold sores.

----------


## steroid.com 1

[QUOTE=BallSak;6520425]


> Are you taking anything else with it as noted in my thread above at the same time?
> 
> If you haven't see that thread I recommend you read it so you can see how to optimize the use of 5 mg of Tadalafil twice daily.[/QUOTE
> 
> Doxazosin is on my list of things to talk about with my doc next appointment. I have had to ease up on the arginine as it started to give me cold sores...maybe I will start taking it again along with lysene to try to fend off the cold sores.


If Arginine is causing flare up of cold sores try doubling up on L-Citrulline. 

I take Lysene before bed as well...good stuff. 

Remember, the off label use of Doxazosin won't be understood my most Docs and its effect on smooth muscle tissue. I had to let my Doc know about its effects when co-administered with Tadalafil. He trusts me enough that he tried it himself and agreed that the synergistic effects worked for him as well...now he prescribes to his patients as well who need it. 

With Doxazosin is the smallest possible to get the desired effect. Usually 1 mg twice daily with the 5 mg of Tadalafil does the trick for most men.

There's even a TRT Doc here who we bring up his name a lot who is doing the same as well. 

Patients learn from Docs and Docs (the good ones at least) learn from their patients :Wink:

----------


## chronos

Just for clarification...do you need a script to order Tadalafil/Cialis from the sponsor site, or an overseas pharmacy?

----------


## APIs

> Nice APIs!


Thanks, but what really pisses me off is that Cialis was approved for treatment of BPH by the FDA back in October of 2012 if not sooner. This means it's a legitimate use of the drug if considered medically necessary by your Doc. Oxford ignored this fact for over 6 months and refused to cover it for daily use even though it was FDA approved. Even now over 6 months later they still make you go through the trouble of getting a prior authorization in order for the med to be covered. Total crap. It's a shame what games these insurance firms will play just to save money...

----------


## Moparman

What's bph

----------


## phaedo

> What's bph


Benign prostatic hyperplasia, or enlarged prostrate

----------


## eightythree

Do you guys ever take expired Cialis? I have a bottle of brand name Cialis that is probably 2 years old, just wondering if maybe I can split them up and take them.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Do you guys ever take expired Cialis? I have a bottle of brand name Cialis that is probably 2 years old, just wondering if maybe I can split them up and take them.


Use it, it's fine.

----------


## eightythree

> Use it, it's fine.


Right on thanks! Also, the pharmacy you were referencing in India, do you need a script for that?

----------


## steroid.com 1

No...

----------


## jm1429

Will definitely look into this after I get going on my TRT.

----------


## BillyBob210

Usually I am the one to instigate sex but my wife surprised me the other night and jumped me after the kid was asleep and thanks to the daiy dose I wore that shit out on command! Yes, it works! Would'nt have it any other way. :Bbiwin:

----------


## eightythree

> No...


PM sent. Thanks for the info!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Usually I am the one to instigate sex but my wife surprised me the other night and jumped me after the kid was asleep and thanks to the daiy dose I wore that shit out on command! Yes, it works! Would'nt have it any other way.


Nice...right?

Happy for you man!!!

Follow my stack and it's even crazier!!!

----------


## wolves42

> Usually I am the one to instigate sex but my wife surprised me the other night and jumped me after the kid was asleep and thanks to the daiy dose I wore that shit out on command! Yes, it works! Would'nt have it any other way.


That's awesome man!

----------


## eightythree

So for guys on the regime , how long have you been on continuously and have you experienced any tolerance built up IE it stops working as well?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> So for guys on the regime , how long have you been on continuously and have you experienced any tolerance built up IE it stops working as well?


There is no tolerance concerns with Tadalafil. It was designed to be used daily from the start and there are no reported efficacy issues that I am aware of at least

----------


## eightythree

In light of GDevine's recent ban for promoting pharmacies for his own profit, has anyone purchased Cialis from the Indian pharmacy he was repping? 

If you had, was it legit Cialis>

----------


## xcraider37

> In light of GDevine's recent ban for promoting pharmacies for his own profit, has anyone purchased Cialis from the Indian pharmacy he was repping?
> 
> If you had, was it legit Cialis>


Can you trust the person that responds to this question?

----------


## Rusty11

^^^not sure what that means. But, with everything that admin has stated, hopefully no more open talk about that pharmacy or the various peptide sites.

----------


## TraceMYD

> In light of GDevine's recent ban for promoting pharmacies for his own profit, has anyone purchased Cialis from the Indian pharmacy he was repping?
> 
> If you had, was it legit Cialis>


I did and it seems legit to me. Is it? The only way to really tell is to get it tested but, who the hell has the means to do so. 
The chances of it being legit are probably the same as any other over the counter supplement on the market. 

Also, to clarify something, the pharmacy doesn't pay you cash for referring someone, they simple give you a discount on your next order if the person that you refer orders.

----------


## bringndaheat

Not sure why anyone would order from India when AAR stuff works like a charm. Great product and great turn times. I've never had a problem wth them!

-Heat

----------


## eightythree

For me it's the convenience of the pills and price.

----------


## bringndaheat

Did you run the cost per dose? Not to mention would u rather have your compounds come from India as opposed to some dudes from good ole Tyler Texas?!
-Heat

----------


## Rusty11

Yes, I agree that ar-r is good stuff and lasts three months. I realize that 5mg/2X/day was recommended. But, even this 51 yr old can do great(vascularity/erection) on less.

----------


## bringndaheat

@Rusty do you have similar results on less than 5mgs twice a day? I just started ths protocol maybe I should cut it back to once a day? 
-Heat

----------


## Rusty11

I've been doing 3mg 2x/day + 750mg l-arganine/250mg citrulline 2-3xday. If you don't know the benefits of arganine and citrulline, check them out. Similar to cialis.

----------


## bringndaheat

I use 1500mg arganine pre workout. The sup company I use was out of citruline. I should have it in the next couple days. Maybe I will cut back. I can always increase the dose if needed. Thanks Rusty

----------


## eightythree

> Did you run the cost per dose? Not to mention would u rather have your compounds come from India as opposed to some dudes from good ole Tyler Texas?!
> -Heat


That is a good point, where do you get your oral syringes and how do you measure your doses?

----------


## bringndaheat

ARR has everything u need. I think there 30mg per ML. So 15mgs the five mark. 2.5 = 7.5mgs. I go to the 2 mark which is close enough. After hearing Rusty I will cut back to 1.25 which would be 3.25mgs. I will do ths two times a day. The oral syringes are for sale on the site but my first order came wth one. I need another one because the numbers were off. I'm sure they have one at Walmart.

----------


## eightythree

> ARR has everything u need. I think there 30mg per ML. So 15mgs the five mark. 2.5 = 7.5mgs. I go to the 2 mark which is close enough. After hearing Rusty I will cut back to 1.25 which would be 3.25mgs. I will do ths two times a day. The oral syringes are for sale on the site but my first order came wth one. I need another one because the numbers were off. I'm sure they have one at Walmart.


Do you guys reuse your oral syringes? Like when you travel?

----------


## kruno1970

From Canada here. I ordered from ARR and customs still has my order of liquid tadalafil for 2 months now. Anyone have any other options?

----------


## bringndaheat

@83 I reuse my syringe everyday. Might not b a good idea but I do. So far so good. I am surprised customs has ur package. Wht did ARR have to say?

----------


## bringndaheat

@83 have you ever tried ARR clen or T3? I really like the combo at a low dosage. It gives great results.

----------


## austinite

Yes, I reuse them. Just rinse them out. When I notice the markings are fading I toss it and use a new one.

----------


## eightythree

> @83 I reuse my syringe everyday. Might not b a good idea but I do. So far so good. I am surprised customs has ur package. Wht did ARR have to say?


OK great, what size do you get? ARR has like 5 different oral syringe sizes.




> @83 have you ever tried ARR clen or T3? I really like the combo at a low dosage. It gives great results.


I've never had either, I don't even know what they do. How are the sides?

----------


## Rusty11

Ooops...guess I should start rinsing mine. LoL

----------


## kruno1970

> @83 I reuse my syringe everyday. Might not b a good idea but I do. So far so good. I am surprised customs has ur package. Wht did ARR have to say?


They can't do anything until customs sends me a product seized papers. They are willing to give me 50% off a re-purchase but whats the point if it won't clear customs. I'm out $150. Visa should refund my money since I never received product but what I really want is my product. It's my first purchase with ARR. Not a good first experience. Not their fault but there needs to be a better way.

I just want a way of getting cialis or tadalafil in canada at the good price.

----------


## Rusty11

Wish I could help. I do know that there are other members from canada here on the forum. Hopefully, they will catch this thread.

----------


## bringndaheat

83 not sure what to say but good luck. I would try again but shop to another addy. 
The way I rinse my syringe is jst by pulling in water then ejecting it. The cialis is sticky but the t3 and clen are easy. There r multiple posts on T3 and clen I just run 40mcgs of each every morning. Clen is a two week on two week off chem unless u use Keto. But out of all the compounds cialis is my new favorite toy. Wht a great compound!

----------


## eightythree

> 83 not sure what to say but good luck. I would try again but shop to another addy. 
> The way I rinse my syringe is jst by pulling in water then ejecting it. The cialis is sticky but the t3 and clen are easy. There r multiple posts on T3 and clen I just run 40mcgs of each every morning. Clen is a two week on two week off chem unless u use Keto. But out of all the compounds cialis is my new favorite toy. Wht a great compound!


I'll check out Clen /T3 for sure now. What size oral syringe do you order from ARR?

----------


## bringndaheat

I just use the same size as a slin pin. Again mine came wth one. I will get on the sight and look. 
-Heat

----------


## bringndaheat

Just looked those syringes looked different thn mine. Hot Austin up he will no for sure.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> For the guys doing 5 mg twice daily try adding in 1500 mg of L-Arginine and L-Cituline with each dose and see the amplified results. 
> 
> The vascularity is sick and your post pumps seem to last forever.
> 
> Remember, take 5 mg before bed along with the aminos mentioned and your morning erections will be epic.


I can report that 0.5mg BID of Cialis and 1500mg of L-Arginine gives some outstanding pumps in the gym. I have only been able to find L Cituline online and not in my local nutrition stores in my area...as soon as it comes in the mail...I will report on additional positive effects!

----------


## Joe7

started taking lcitrulline but been giv ing me headaches. Anyone have the same side?

----------


## phaedo

How much are you taking?

Are you well hydrated?

----------


## Moparman

What's the max u can take a day? I have a hot date tonight w 2 hot babes and I don't want to let them down if u know what I mean...

----------


## bluskiblacdeth

> What's the max u can take a day? I have a hot date tonight w 2 hot babes and I don't want to let them down if u know what I mean...


damn son, what Mopar you driving to hook up with two chicks? hehe

----------


## Joe7

> How much are you taking?
> 
> Are you well hydrated?


1500 3x a day

----------


## chuck_norris

I had crazy back/hip pain while taking 5mg/day. Any suggestions or alternatives?

----------


## edlover

> I had crazy back/hip pain while taking 5mg/day. Any suggestions or alternatives?


Yes! Less sex lol..

----------


## chuck_norris

> Yes! Less sex lol..


You think the back and hip pain was from too much sex? LOL. I don't think so, but I could be wrong :P

----------


## ZenFitness

Are you sure it is the Cialis?

FWIW, my doc is onboard with Cialis 5mg a day but advises against the 5mg 2X a day. I know it is FDA approved for BPH treatment, but that is the very upper limit of FDA approval. I think the concern revolves around side effects, effects on the liver, or something...

----------


## JimR

I think the 2x a day is a bit silly. Everyone seems to take GD's advice as some kind of gospel but given the half life of Cialis..once a day 10mgs or even 5 should be fine.

----------


## 3day

Yea i have found that 5mg every morning is getting me the desired effects i want. Including with my BP numbers. But i'm sure what works for me will not for others.

----------


## Spartans09

Added 5 mg of cialis from ARR to my protocol about a week ago and my blood pressure is down about 10-12 systolic and 7-9 diastolic. Today's readings 126/75 and 129/77. I may move it to 5 mg 2x/ day in a week or two. Vascularity and boner quality improved as well. Solid advice and appreciated.

----------


## Moparman

Well I ended up taking 12.5 mg twice. Once at 10 am and again at 4 pm. No bad side effects except a little indigestion. But heck that stuff works like a charm. Got the results we were looking for from 5pm till 6pm Went to dinner then Non stop from 7 pm till 12am. Then 3 am till 4 am. Then 6 am till 7 am the next day. Oh ya!!!

And ya I feel some lower back pain too. And some soreness in other places But it ain't from the cialis. Related to it sure. But not because of it.

----------


## Rusty11

> I think the 2x a day is a bit silly. Everyone seems to take GD's advice as some kind of gospel but given the half life of Cialis..once a day 10mgs or even 5 should be fine.


Yes. I found, for me, there was no need to take that much. I mean 5mg is the recommended daily allowance for a reason. Don't you think? But, our friend took many supps over and above what I considered reasonable-FOR ME.

Edit: I'm not putting anyone down. I'm just more conservative than most.

----------


## ozley62

5mg a day and I'm walking around all day with a honeymoon hard on a possum couldn't scratch, no need for the second dose.

----------


## Rusty11

When I was doing 5mg 2x/day + arganine/ citrulline, I'd be sitting in an afternoon meeting, and like the rising of the phoenix, my little buddy would stand up at attention. I'm a teacher...not good to be a walking hard-on. Parents frown on that type of thing.

----------


## phaedo

> When I was doing 5mg 2x/day + arganine/ citrulline, I'd be sitting in an afternoon meeting, and like the rising of the phoenix, my little buddy would stand up at attention. I'm a teacher...not good to be a walking hard-on. Parents frown on that type of thing.


lol, this gave me a good laugh hahaha

----------


## austinite

> 5mg a day and I'm walking around all day with a honeymoon hard on a possum couldn't scratch, no need for the second dose.


Strange. That's not how Cialis works.

----------


## ozley62

> Strange. That's not how Cialis works.


I have sense enough to know Cialis doesn't do a damn thing if you're not aroused, I stay aroused quite a bit! While I was just trying to add a little humor to the subject, the gist of what I was getting at is 5 mg a day does all I need it to and I don't need or want the second dose. Strange isn't it?

----------


## phaedo

I know the prevailing notion in this thread is Cialis and the lasting "pump" or vascular effect, but has anybody tried Viagra for a pre-workout? 

I've tried 50 mg a few times and had awesome pumps/vascularity - better than 10 mg of Cialis. 

And I have to agree with ozley; when taking 10 mg of Cialis/day, any slight arousal means instant and outrageous hard on lol!

----------


## Sgtmiles

I work in a place that does a lot of drug tests is Cialis or the ar-r version something that would pop on a drug test my work place frowns on that sort of thing alot

----------


## phaedo

> I work in a place that does a lot of drug tests is Cialis or the ar-r version something that would pop on a drug test my work place frowns on that sort of thing alot


No, Cialis does not show up on a drug test. 

But you know what else makes people frown? No punctuation.

----------


## Sgtmiles

Thanks for the answer and yes it does.

----------


## Moparman

I think the combination of testosterone and cialis make the prime conditions for random stiffys throughout the day. I never took cialis before I started trt. Only started at the same time. I'm sure it's the test throwing my libido into overdrive and the cialis is just complementing it

----------


## massie

L'arginine is a vasodialator. It does give a boost to the entire body. I think the combination of Panex ginsing and others give a 100% boost. I cannot get into detail but it works if you work it.

----------


## bass

just ordered Liquid CIA from AR-R , we'll see how it works on vascularity. will give you a report later.

----------


## austinite

> just ordered Liquid CIA from AR-R, we'll see how it works on vascularity. will give you a report later.


If it works... THEN can we see a self draining video??  :Smilie:  Talking about blood here...

----------


## Rusty11

> just ordered Liquid CIA from AR-R, we'll see how it works on vascularity. will give you a report later.


Right On, bass. Hope you experience all those awesome effects.

On a side note, I just got back from my doc to have my 6-month bw. I told him that my libido is great, but having sex was an exhausting workout-up down up down... Of course, this is not the complete truth because of the ar-r product. But, I really wanted to go the dr.-prescribed route. But, to no avail. He told me that ins. won't cover costs for ED, only BPH. Mine was .4 last oct. Iwas shocked to hear this. Of course, he moved on and offered no support. So, like hCG , I try to do the right thing, but I give up. So, liquid cia is here to stay.

----------


## bringndaheat

@Rusty, thanks for the advice on cutting back from 5mgs twice a day. Now I only take 3mgs twice a day. It seems to have the same results. Hey bro take a look at my blood work post and tell me wht u think?!

----------


## bass

> If it works... THEN can we see a self draining video??  Talking about blood here...


Have you seen the one video i posted a year or so ago?

----------


## holark

Hello to all.

I am really interested in this topic, because I am suffering from the "so-called" Post-Finasterid Syndrom and I am not able to get an errection without stimulation, and even this errection is really weak, atm I could not have sex.

But I am only 19 years old, do you still recommend taking 2,5mg Cialis every day ?

Do you know if AR-R delivers to Germany ?

----------


## austinite

> Have you seen the one video i posted a year or so ago?


No, I looked and cant find it.  :Frown:

----------


## ozley62

> No, I looked and cant find it.


It's on here somewhere, I came across it and watched it a couple of days ago. I just don't remember what section it was in.

----------


## bass

> Hello to all.
> 
> I am really interested in this topic, because I am suffering from the "so-called" Post-Finasterid Syndrom and I am not able to get an errection without stimulation, and even this errection is really weak, atm I could not have sex.
> 
> But I am only 19 years old, do you still recommend taking 2,5mg Cialis every day ?
> 
> Do you know if AR-R delivers to Germany ?


I highly recommend you see a doc and find out what you have these symptoms at you age.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

Greetings all....new to the site. Forty two yo male, currently on (started about two months ago) Test replacement therapy. Started browsing this thread, and it certainly caught my eye / hit home whatever u want to call it. Im interested in the bigger picture health benefits of the cialis, but also first and foremost the intended side effects of cialis. I have taken vi before and it works amazingly well for me, but I was going through all the proper channels and it costs a small fortune compared to what has been presented here. I am going to give it a whirl and will be sharing my findings. 

As for the low T... was listening to sports talk radio like I always do, and the low t add came on saying do you feel this this and this and I was like yep!..so..went in..first few doses (forgive me , not sure what the amount was - i know dosages are important ).. I did see an increase in lean body mass... im not a bodybuilder but I have worked out, lifted ran, all that stuff for the last twenty five years. I will say I have never seen such an increase in lean body mass and its all related to the injections. Far as my wood goes, i didnt see anything significant. After my dose was increased, I have had amzing results in stamina and general readiness... sorta sad because I really hadnt noticed I wasnt like I was in my teens and twenties.. huge sexual appetite , but just not as responsive. Sorry im being so direct...just hoping I can get other guys to get that low t checked as well..

Will be getting the cialis asap. Reading through the whole thread. Love this site, where the hell was it back in my teens? o yeah, no internet. Good luck to all.

----------


## austinite

> Greetings all....new to the site. Forty two yo male, currently on (started about two months ago) Test replacement therapy. Started browsing this thread, and it certainly caught my eye / hit home whatever u want to call it. Im interested in the bigger picture health benefits of the cialis, but also first and foremost the intended side effects of cialis. I have taken vi before and it works amazingly well for me, but I was going through all the proper channels and it costs a small fortune compared to what has been presented here. I am going to give it a whirl and will be sharing my findings. 
> 
> As for the low T... was listening to sports talk radio like I always do, and the low t add came on saying do you feel this this and this and I was like yep!..so..went in..first few doses (forgive me , not sure what the amount was - i know dosages are important ).. I did see an increase in lean body mass... im not a bodybuilder but I have worked out, lifted ran, all that stuff for the last twenty five years. I will say I have never seen such an increase in lean body mass and its all related to the injections. Far as my wood goes, i didnt see anything significant. After my dose was increased, I have had amzing results in stamina and general readiness... sorta sad because I really hadnt noticed I wasnt like I was in my teens and twenties.. huge sexual appetite , but just not as responsive. Sorry im being so direct...just hoping I can get other guys to get that low t checked as well..
> 
> Will be getting the cialis asap. Reading through the whole thread. Love this site, where the hell was it back in my teens? o yeah, no internet. Good luck to all.


Welcome. thanks for sharing. Increase in LBM has everything to do with your diet. Good luck and enjoy your stay!

----------


## ZenFitness

Does anyone else find it ridiculous that insurance covers birth control for women with the expressed intent that it is for sex yet won't cover Cialis for men with ED?

----------


## roxer

Oh they cover it, it's just that they only think you will, or maybe that's should, have sex like once a week... They allow only 4 pills a month on my plan. That's any one of the big three brands. India rocks the world on this issue.

----------


## xcraider37

> Oh they cover it, it's just that they only think you will, or maybe that's should, have sex like once a week... They allow only 4 pills a month on my plan. That's any one of the big three brands. India rocks the world on this issue.


Mine covers 6, you just get the highest dose and cut those suckers up. I wished they covered the daily cialis because that's the best protocol to be on.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

is there a recommended site/ vendor for the indian Cialis? ive looked thru the thread.. maybe I missed it.. thanks!

----------


## Joseph956

I'm a fairly heavy guy but I'm working on that.. took a cialis with my dinner and an hour later my bp was at 119/76, 

looks like it's working  :Smilie: 

maybe someone has mentioned this in the thread already but what's the best time to take it? I work an 8-5pm and work-out at 5am before work..

----------


## Rusty11

> is there a recommended site/ vendor for the indian Cialis? ive looked thru the thread.. maybe I missed it.. thanks!


Man, you're a Giants fan and I'd love to help you, but you need 50 posts in order to receive pms. No one has mentioned the pharmacy because an rx is not needed to order and discussing it would be against the rules. I can say this, I've used the pills and the sponser site(ar-r ) liquid cia and I didn't see any difference. That's what many are using. I like it because it is very effective, made/shipped in usa, and I can dose it at 3mg

----------


## dreadnok89

i been taking 5 mg a day and godamn it is amazing. i have have a genitalia. i ndidnt think i had problems in that area until i took just one pill. amazing

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> Man, you're a Giants fan and I'd love to help you, but you need 50 posts in order to receive pms. No one has mentioned the pharmacy because an rx is not needed to order and discussing it would be against the rules. I can say this, I've used the pills and the sponser site(ar-r) liquid cia and I didn't see any difference. That's what many are using. I like it because it is very effective, made/shipped in usa, and I can dose it at 3mg


fun being a Giants fan in Denver...got to see 55 pitch here a few weeks ago. Dang Rockies shelled him though... o well... anyway.. thanks for your info.... im getting the ar r stuff (liquid)... maybe by the time that runs out ill have 50 posts!

thanks again.

----------


## bass

just started arr Liquid CIA, i'll keep you posted as to how it works for me.

----------


## bringndaheat

I've been on ARR liquid Cia for about 2 months. It my all time new favorite sup. I was taking 5mgs twice daily but I've cut back to 3mgs twice daily. The 3 mg's twice daily works just the same. Truly a amazing product for veins and pumps. 

-Heat

----------


## ZenFitness

Few questions on the liquid Cia:

1. Does it require a prescription to buy from AR-R ? If not, why not?

2. If I'm doing the measurements right, there would be 60 5mg doses in one vial, correct?

3. How long does it typically take from order to delivery?

----------


## Spartans09

It is classified as a research chemical not for human consumption. 

30mg/ml multiplied by 30ml= 900 total mg/ bottle divided by 5 mg/dose= 180 doses per bottle.

1 week or less for typical in stock delivery

----------


## bringndaheat

I pull to the one mark on the oral syringe. I do ths first thing in morning and before bed. It's by far the best bang for the buck tht I've found!

----------


## ZenFitness

Thanks for the feedback... what are the ramifications of taking this vs. standard Cialis (I mean in regards to it being classified as a research chemical)?

----------


## FONZY007

All I know is I get like 20-30 hard ons a day while on 5mgs of cialis twice a day

----------


## bass

Well, i been in this business long enough to differentiate between placebo and the real thing, this is only my second Day and the veins are popping out. Started with roughly 5mgs twice a day ARR CIA. 

Also taking NO supplement from ARR.

----------


## ZenFitness

Bass, were you on daily Cialis prior to starting the liquid Cia?

----------


## bass

no its my first time. I have no problems downstairs, but became interested due to other benefits, like prostate, cardiovascular health and the effects from workouts. these are the areas I'll be monitoring and will report back.

----------


## Rusty11

That's great to hear. All of the benefits make this an awesome suppliment. I don't get up two times a night to pee anymore. So, the prostate is loving it. And, as a recently departed member used to say, "I pee like a race horse."  :Smilie:

----------


## bringndaheat

^^^Rusty was the one tht turned me on to the lower dose. I get the same effects at 6mgs a day as 10mgs. Easier on the pocketbook and u can always increase dosage. Ditto on effects for veins, BP and overall pump! Now shake tht bottle of CIA like it stole something!

----------


## Rusty11

Holy crap. You mean to tell me that someone actually read a comment of mine??? Amazing! Glad it's working for you.  :Smilie:

----------


## kruno1970

Any Canadians that know where to get Cialis or generic cheap? Tried Ar-r but the product has been held up at customs for 2 mths and I'm not about to waste more $$$ going that route. I bet some customs officer took it home to impress his wife.

----------


## jm100

Do most of you cycle on/off of this or just consistently use it? Isn't there some risk of dependence if you're using it long term? 
I was thinking of ordering from the sponsor site and using it, but was wondering what most people think about cycling or not.

----------


## ZenFitness

From my understanding, there is no risk of dependency unless it is psychological. I use 5 mg a day.

----------


## bringndaheat

Once u start I really doubt u would want to stop. It's super cheap and extremely effective so...
But I've read u don't become dependent. To me I can afford it so no biggie.

----------


## curioususer

I'm considering taking cialis just for the pumps and to alleviate high blood pressure. Is it safe to take them although i don't have a problem getting an erection?

----------


## bringndaheat

I've never had a problem getting wood but ths takes it to a whole nother level!

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

ok just as an FYI... i ordered my liquid cia from ar-r on monday am...just received here at basically 3 pm on friday. I went for the priority mail..which said 2-3 business days..paid extra, but doesnt seems it got here any quicker..... you do the math... ANYWAY... quite excited its here , based on the reviews of other posters. arrived sealed in plastic , liquid is blue... 1 ml syringe included. will post my observations for others. im going on the 3 mg / 2x day route at first , as others have said this dosing is just fine. we shall see.

thanks to everyone who has given their perspectives.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

oh one more thing.. someone earlier posted that it should be shaken, and yes i can vouch for that...clearly separated upon arrival. top part is a deep blue, bottom more of a white/blue...... shaking and administering. Yay.

----------


## ZenFitness

Hey SF, are you on daily Cialis now? Or is this your first foray into a PDE5 inhibitor? I'm curious for people who can compare the 3 mg 2X a day to a 5 mg 1X a day dose of standard Cialis.

Thanks!

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

yes and no. Ive never talken cia before. I have taken Vi before , and im sorry i dont recall the dosage but it was a low one. i admit it was for recreational / sport usage and it worked magnificently...not sure about any lifting / bb effects. lol. sorry. Wasnt in it for the science at that time.

also the taste of the cia is sorta a hybrid of cough syrup/ bubble gum/ soap ish.. isnt bad.

----------


## bringndaheat

^^^ the taste kinda threw me to! Welcome to club Cia!

----------


## boxingfan30

This is good for bph too correct? I've had my PSA numbers checked and they are fine, so I think I have the bph. When I take 3 mg's of MSM it seems easier to pee, but at not quite 35 it seems sort of young or is it normal? Also, could someone send me a link for the tadalafil?

----------


## bringndaheat

A-rr it's the link at the top whn u log in. It's name liquid Cia.

----------


## bringndaheat

Check tht ar-r

----------


## ZenFitness

With BPH you will have high PSA but no prostate cancer. My dad was just diagnosed, and my grandfather had it, too.

----------


## boxingfan30

> With BPH you will have high PSA but no prostate cancer. My dad was just diagnosed, and my grandfather had it, too.


Really? Howcome it raises PSA levels?

----------


## Rusty11

> With BPH you will have high PSA but no prostate cancer. My dad was just diagnosed, and my grandfather had it, too.


Sorry to hear that. Mind me asking...what is your Dad's age?

----------


## ZenFitness

My dad is 65. He had a gradually increasing PSA over a number of years. They biopsied his prostate a month ago and found no cancer.

----------


## bluskiblacdeth

Just took my 3rd dose of AR-R liquid Cia. Will le t you know the results. Took a nap this afternoon and woke up with wood....not super wood but good wood. Not after the wood factor so maybe report back after my Monday work out. (Take Saturday and Sundays off)

----------


## Oldhighlander

I just ordered some myself.Haven't got it yet.How do you take it?Just mix in water and wash down my other supps with it?Does size matter on dose?And no I don't mean that size.I'm 6'4" 280.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

just take it orally. .1 ml on the syringe equals about 3mg....somewhere in the thread is the exact amount.

im looking at taking maybe just 3mg/day ..mostly because (as much as I like it) I really am not looking to have a boner 24 /7...after initial dose of 3mg first day( got it from delivery late).. woke up with a bone superman would be proud of. 2nd day went 2 x 3mg.... again not so much looking for the mega boner power, but by gosh its there.... as they say .."so hard a cat cant scratch it". so.. at this point im thinking 2 x day with 3 mg might be a bit much. thoughts?

----------


## ZenFitness

Trial and error - do what works best for you here. Cialis is a very safe drug provided you stay under 10 mg a day (although 10 mg is a high dose). 

I'm of the opinion that I can't have enough erections, so I'm not sure what you are complaining about  :Smilie:

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> Trial and error - do what works best for you here. Cialis is a very safe drug provided you stay under 10 mg a day (although 10 mg is a high dose). 
> 
> I'm of the opinion that I can't have enough erections, so I'm not sure what you are complaining about


haha yeah i didnt mean to complain.... to me there are basically three things that work like magic. Roids, vi and cia

on a semi serious note..any guys that think they need a boost down there.. please do yourself a great favor and at least try the pd5 inhibitors.

----------


## bertgamble

I spoke to my doctor about daily Cialis and he was fine with me taking it. Only problem was that it is not covered at all by Kaiser. So, I ordered a couple of bottles from ar-r . Can anyone tell me if this has to be refrigerated, or if room temperature is ok?

Thanks

----------


## ppwc1985

No don't need ref, keep in dark place.

----------


## BigSpanky

Does the liquid cialis need to be refrigerated?

Service - ar-r .com
Show details
Yes, it is best refrigerated. Thanks!




This was ar-r's response when I asked them about refrigeration.

----------


## BigSpanky

....

----------


## ppwc1985

I ask same thing and received a no, so go figure. I take lt lime this, I have had no problems with mine and last 3 months.

----------


## bigdippin

I do not refrigerate mine either. Works like a charm in my lab rats at 5 mg 2x per day.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> I do not refrigerate mine either. Works like a charm in my lab rats at 5 mg 2x per day.


my lab rats are also quite happy with their results as well atm. Well, they seem to smile more, I dunno. Further research is needed.

----------


## austinite

Cialis does not need to be refrigerated. It doesn't hurt, but there are no benefits to keeping it cool.

----------


## Papiriqui

Has anyone encountered a bit acne from either cialis, citrulline or arginine? Could they cause this? This is something i never really took a close look but i think after taking these my back started breaking out a bit, looks more like a rash, red points mostly. 

Anyways i went to the derm this morning and he prescribed some pills and also did a culture to see exactly what it is. But i think is this because is the only new supps i started taking as of about 3 months ago. Nothing else has changed not even diet.

Thoughts??

----------


## ZenFitness

Not me. The only time my back breaks out is if I wax it (yes, I have waxed my back a couple of times... had to switch to Veet)

----------


## austinite

> Has anyone encountered a bit acne from either cialis, citrulline or arginine? Could they cause this? This is something i never really took a close look but i think after taking these my back started breaking out a bit, looks more like a rash, red points mostly. 
> 
> Anyways i went to the derm this morning and he prescribed some pills and also did a culture to see exactly what it is. But i think is this because is the only new supps i started taking as of about 3 months ago. Nothing else has changed not even diet.
> 
> Thoughts??


No. And I can't even think of a remote connection. You on TRT/Cycle?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> just started arr Liquid CIA, i'll keep you posted as to how it works for me.


Bass, would be very interested to hear your take.

----------


## eightythree

For liquid CIA users, I ordered this :

1 Ml Calibrated Glass Dropper - Straight Tip: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

from Amazon. Great for this because it's glass and you can clean it easily for reuse.

----------


## Vinman

> Has anyone encountered a bit acne from either cialis, citrulline or arginine? Could they cause this? This is something i never really took a close look but i think after taking these my back started breaking out a bit, looks more like a rash, red points mostly. 
> 
> Anyways i went to the derm this morning and he prescribed some pills and also did a culture to see exactly what it is. But i think is this because is the only new supps i started taking as of about 3 months ago. Nothing else has changed not even diet.
> 
> Thoughts??


The only side effect of those 3 taken together is unreal vascularity and a third leg, especially in the morning !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## bluskiblacdeth

Started 2x week of liquid Cia at 5mg. Last night was horrible. Leg pain in the hammies and lower back pain. The back pain was tolerable but the leg pain flat out keep me up most of the night. Also have had a headache, tolerable but the leg pain made me stop today. Didnt take my dose this morning and pain is a bit better this evening, no other difference to my protical other than adding Cia last Friday. To note, with recent knee surgery I have not done any leg work outs other than 10-30 minutees on the bike on off days. Anyone have any ideas? I was thinking about sucking it up for another week or so to see if my body adjusted but after about 2-3 hours sleep last night it isnt worth it to me.

----------


## xcraider37

> Started 2x week of liquid Cia at 5mg. Last night was horrible. Leg pain in the hammies and lower back pain. The back pain was tolerable but the leg pain flat out keep me up most of the night. Also have had a headache, tolerable but the leg pain made me stop today. Didnt take my dose this morning and pain is a bit better this evening, no other difference to my protical other than adding Cia last Friday. To note, with recent knee surgery I have not done any leg work outs other than 10-30 minutees on the bike on off days. Anyone have any ideas? I was thinking about sucking it up for another week or so to see if my body adjusted but after about 2-3 hours sleep last night it isnt worth it to me.


Its a known side effect that cialis can cause lower back pain in some men, I am sure it's the same for liquid cia. Try a lower dose until your body adapts to it. Hopefully the pain will subside.

----------


## bigdippin

> Started 2x week of liquid Cia at 5mg. Last night was horrible. Leg pain in the hammies and lower back pain. The back pain was tolerable but the leg pain flat out keep me up most of the night. Also have had a headache, tolerable but the leg pain made me stop today. Didnt take my dose this morning and pain is a bit better this evening, no other difference to my protical other than adding Cia last Friday. To note, with recent knee surgery I have not done any leg work outs other than 10-30 minutees on the bike on off days. Anyone have any ideas? I was thinking about sucking it up for another week or so to see if my body adjusted but after about 2-3 hours sleep last night it isnt worth it to me.


When I first started taking liquid Cia, I had the lower back "pump" without working out. Went away after a few days for me.

----------


## kesam1

Is anyone experiencing tinnitus from the 2*5 cialis. I am in the process of eliminating other possibilities but it is looking like it may well be the cialis.

----------


## Papiriqui

No cycle, no TRT, nothing of that nature. All i am taking is those aminos, protein shake, no xplode, liquid cia ar-r , chlorophyll which always have taken. I figured something is off and is not what im taking but just wanted to ask just in case.

I already started taking some pills the derm dr prescribed so we'll see, also will get results soon from the culture he got from my back as well.

----------


## ZenFitness

I've been taking 5 mg daily Cialis since last fall... can anyone comment on the change to 2X day 3mg liquid Cia vs. 5 mg 1X a day regular Cialis? If the 3mg 2X a day is more effective and I'm only increasing the dosage by 1mg, then that is a no brainer.

----------


## APIs

> I spoke to my doctor about daily Cialis and he was fine with me taking it. Only problem was that it is not covered at all by Kaiser. So, I ordered a couple of bottles from ar-r. Can anyone tell me if this has to be refrigerated, or if room temperature is ok? Thanks


FYI - Daily Cialis @ 5 mgs is approved by FDA for treatment of BPH. If your Doc will write a script based on this "technically" your insurance will have to cover it. I had to fight with Oxford to make them cover it, but they did in the end....

----------


## curioususer

> Started 2x week of liquid Cia at 5mg. Last night was horrible. Leg pain in the hammies and lower back pain. The back pain was tolerable but the leg pain flat out keep me up most of the night. Also have had a headache, tolerable but the leg pain made me stop today. Didnt take my dose this morning and pain is a bit better this evening, no other difference to my protical other than adding Cia last Friday. To note, with recent knee surgery I have not done any leg work outs other than 10-30 minutees on the bike on off days. Anyone have any ideas? I was thinking about sucking it up for another week or so to see if my body adjusted but after about 2-3 hours sleep last night it isnt worth it to me.


Take Taurine

----------


## Rusty11

As always, everyone is different. I take a pill for bad headaches, 1/2x a day, but have no problems with cialis. I did start at 2-3mg/ for a couple weeks. Then slowly increased. And regarding cialis and BPH, that's the only way my doc would prescribe it. I don't have a prostate issue, so he didn't. But, that wasn't about to stop me :Wink:

----------


## ctenosaura

Been on Liquid Cia now for a week and a half.
The effects
1) Blood pressure a little lower
2) Not snoring as much (don't know if this has anything to do with it)
3) Getting up at night alot less to piss
4) Rock hard woody on demand
5) Vascularity at gym and away from gym increased quite noticeably

I have been getting some acid reflux since I started but not sure if this product has anything to do with this

----------


## ZenFitness

I've heard some get some reflux, the trick in that case is to take it at night before bed from what I understand.

----------


## bass

> Been on Liquid Cia now for a week and a half.
> The effects
> 1) Blood pressure a little lower
> 2) Not snoring as much (don't know if this has anything to do with it)
> 3) Getting up at night alot less to piss
> 4) Rock hard woody on demand
> 5) Vascularity at gym and away from gym increased quite noticeably
> 
> I have been getting some acid reflux since I started but not sure if this product has anything to do with this


me too. I am using CIA 6mgs twice a day. in the beginning I got what it felt like a stomach cramps, then my esophagus got inflamed. to cure this I started to drink one glass of water after I take it. no problems now.

----------


## jomamma007

Does anyone else get anxiety with cialis? I've only been able to go for about 10 days straight with it so maybe the symtpoms would subside if I continued for long periods but I definitely get random anxiety and a bit moody. I did a google search and found others with this problem. Has anyone else had these effects or found a way to relieve them. I love cia's effects on my woody but not my head so I can't take it.

----------


## kelkel

Check this guys. I'll post a separate thread as well but wanted to insert it here too:

Sildenafil Increases Serum Testosterone Levels by a Direct Action on the Testes -- Spitzer et al. 34 (3): SUN-528 -- Endocrine Reviews

----------


## roxer

> Take Taurine


Does this really work? I am one of those 1% folks that get the leg and back pain/cramps from Tadalafil - wow is it debilitating sometimes.

----------


## 3day

Thanks for the review kel. Good stuff!

----------


## bass

> Does anyone else get anxiety with cialis? I've only been able to go for about 10 days straight with it so maybe the symtpoms would subside if I continued for long periods but I definitely get random anxiety and a bit moody. I did a google search and found others with this problem. Has anyone else had these effects or found a way to relieve them. I love cia's effects on my woody but not my head so I can't take it.


not sure if related, but last night I woke up with severe tinnitus in the ear and made feel claustrophobic, so tried to listen to other noises to get my mind off.

----------


## kelkel

It's cause your old Bass!








ha.....

----------


## bass

did you have to remind me!

----------


## ctenosaura

> me too. I am using CIA 6mgs twice a day. in the beginning I got what it felt like a stomach cramps, then my esophagus got inflamed. to cure this I started to drink one glass of water after I take it. no problems now.


So Bass, do you drink the water a little after taking the CIA or do you chase it down with water? How long did it take esophagus to feel better. I'm eating lunch as I write this and every swallow of food is slightly painful  :Frown:

----------


## Rusty11

> not sure if related, but last night I woke up with severe tinnitus in the ear and made feel claustrophobic, so tried to listen to other noises to get my mind off.


That is so annoying. I've had this a couple of times in my life, but it went away within the hour. This was pre-cialis.
I don't want to sound overly dramatic, but are you planning on continuing with 12mg/day? The cialis website includes this side effect and says to stop. If it goes away, great. If not... :Smilie:

----------


## Indymuscleguy

X's 2

----------


## bass

> That is so annoying. I've had this a couple of times in my life, but it went away within the hour. This was pre-cialis.
> I don't want to sound overly dramatic, but are you planning on continuing with 12mg/day? The cialis website includes this side effect and says to stop. If it goes away, great. If not...


I already have a mild tinnitus, so kind of used to it but when it became severe it was hard to go to sleep. now I know how William Shatner and others with this awful disease feel. I will continue unless it keeps happening.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Check this guys. I'll post a separate thread as well but wanted to insert it here too:
> 
> Sildenafil Increases Serum Testosterone Levels by a Direct Action on the Testes -- Spitzer et al. 34 (3): SUN-528 -- Endocrine Reviews


Interesting read. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## bringndaheat

I was talking 5mgs twice a day felt good. Pumps were a little to much in lower back and went down to 3mgs twice a day. Pumps were still out of control. I am now down to 3mgs a day and I don't need more thn ths. Still pumps amazing wood still crazy. It seems again less is more. If ur getting these painful back pumps I'd drop down and see how u feel. 

-Heat

----------


## roxer

> I was talking 5mgs twice a day felt good. Pumps were a little to much in lower back and went down to 3mgs twice a day. Pumps were still out of control. I am now down to 3mgs a day and I don't need more thn ths. Still pumps amazing wood still crazy. It seems again less is more. If ur getting these painful back pumps I'd drop down and see how u feel.
> 
> -Heat


You are doing that with what? The liquid research version? Or the tabs?

----------


## bringndaheat

^^^ liquid cia. Not going to ask my Primary Care for it. Went out wth her a few times. Would be a little akward.

----------


## bass

blood pressure usually 150/80, today about two weeks into CIA at 6mgs twice a day is 130/80.

----------


## kelkel

> blood pressure usually 150/80, today about two weeks into CIA at 6mgs twice a day is *130/80*.


Now that's nice improvement. And yes, I did have to remind you on the last page!

----------


## bluskiblacdeth

Trying it again. Three days after stopping back and leg pain went away. Took my second 5mg dose tonight and already feel the back getting a"tensed" up. We'll see how tonight and tomorrow goes. I'm using it for lower blood pressure, vascularity, and maybe a bit for better wood.

----------


## bass

> Now that's nice improvement. And yes, I did have to remind you on the last page!


trust me brother, you don't need to remind me, my joints do it everyday!




> Trying it again. Three days after stopping back and leg pain went away. Took my second 5mg dose tonight and already feel the back getting a"tensed" up. We'll see how tonight and tomorrow goes. I'm using it for lower blood pressure, vascularity, and maybe a bit for better wood.


Try one of these, works great. at the beginning it might feel harsh but you'll get used to it. 

RumbleRoller Foam Massage Roller - Dick&#39;s Sporting Goods

----------


## bringndaheat

Why not break it n half and start at 2.5 and work ur way up. Ur body might not be able to handle thtuch at ths point. I can tell u 3mgs a day work very well for me. Good luck, I understand back pumps.

----------


## Rusty11

The best $25 investment of my life was a walmart foam roller. Damn, it hurts.  :Smilie:

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

semi related side note...anyone experience what id call a delayed (hard to catch?) nut,,, er ejac with liq cia? not that im complaining about that either.. just seems i have to make a conscious effort to um, cross the finish line. Another bene.

----------


## bluskiblacdeth

> Why not break it n half and start at 2.5 and work ur way up. Ur body might not be able to handle thtuch at ths point. I can tell u 3mgs a day work very well for me. Good luck, I understand back pumps.


I'm going to have to do something, back pain is harsh this morning. Anyone else experience blood shot eyes and they feel "dry" and "itchy", had the same side on the 1st go round. Also feel nauseous, puked twice last go round...havent yet this go round but its there again. Is the Cia just not for me?

----------


## ZenFitness

I've had no sides, but I take 5 mg daily Cialis (the pill) 1X a day. Have not tried liquid Cia yet but will on my next need for a refill.

----------


## furie5000

> semi related side note...anyone experience what id call a delayed (hard to catch?) nut,,, er ejac with liq cia? not that im complaining about that either.. just seems i have to make a conscious effort to um, cross the finish line. Another bene.


Yup, same here.

----------


## Moparman

I just put an order in for the CIA. 

I was buying troche style that u place under ur tongue and it dissolves. It it was super expensive. $294 for 30 troches at 25 mg each. The CIA was like $60 for 30 ml of 30 mg/ml liquid

----------


## ctenosaura

> blood pressure usually 150/80, today about two weeks into CIA at 6mgs twice a day is 130/80.


Yes for some reason my systolic reading is also high but now around 125 to 135. And your advice of chasing the liquid CIA with water so far is working Thanks!

----------


## ZenFitness

> semi related side note...anyone experience what id call a delayed (hard to catch?) nut,,, er ejac with liq cia? not that im complaining about that either.. just seems i have to make a conscious effort to um, cross the finish line. Another bene.


Just a guess, but I think your blood flow is probably more active than the rest. Thus, you're getting wood before you normally would (no pun intended) during sex and your body plays catch up.

As you said, yes, another benefit... unless you wear your partner out first  :Smilie:  (I've had that happen, lol)

----------


## bass

> Yes for some reason my systolic reading is also high but now around 125 to 135. And your advice of chasing the liquid CIA with water so far is working Thanks!


excellent! glad its working for you too. another thing I noticed, I do SQ injection and blood never came out when I pulled the needle, now almost every shot I get a drop of blood or so. not sure if this due to veins expanding or blood staying thin!

----------


## bertgamble

I just got a couple of bottles of liquid Cia from ARR. The bottle is 30mg/ml, and has 30 ml. If I did the math right, .2 ml will give a dosage of 6 mg. .2 ml is not very much at all, and I am wondering if I have figured correctly?

Thanks

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Bertgamble,

Your math is correct.

----------


## ctenosaura

I take 1.5 units on the syringe they include and thats 5mg. When I first put it in my mouth it felt like I put nothing in my mouth. Its a real small amount but it packs a wallop!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> excellent! glad its working for you too. another thing I noticed, I do SQ injection and blood never came out when I pulled the needle, now almost every shot I get a drop of blood or so. not sure if this due to veins expanding or *blood staying thin*!


I think its a blood thinning effect. If memory serves, seems I've read some possible negative drug interactions with blood thinners as pde5 inhibitors also exert a blood thinning effect???? 

My liquid cia has shipped....can't wait!

----------


## xcraider37

> I take 1.5 units on the syringe they include and thats 5mg. When I first put it in my mouth it felt like I put nothing in my mouth. Its a real small amount but it packs a wallop!


@ roughly 5mg per day how long is the bottle lasting?

----------


## BigSpanky

30ml X 30mg=900mg/5mg=180 days

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Question...is there a "ramp up time" for cia or should one notice the effects right off?

----------


## bringndaheat

^^^ I think I was 24 hrs.

----------


## Wolv256

Is there benefit to taking 5 mg/day vs 15 mg every third day or so? Since it stays in the system so long? Makes sense to keep the levels more stable, but wondering how important that would be?

----------


## bringndaheat

I would not even want to deal wth trackin every third day. I like to keep it simple. Not to mention 15mgs n one dose seems rather large. Thts 5 times my current daily protocol.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> ^^^ I think I was 24 hrs.


Thanks man. I'm approaching that mark now; 5mg, twice a day....

----------


## kelkel

> I think its a blood thinning effect. If memory serves, seems I've read some possible negative drug interactions with blood thinners as pde5 inhibitors also exert a blood thinning effect???? 
> 
> My liquid cia has shipped....can't wait!


Cialis just basically stops the body from producing pde5. It's does not have any blood thinner qualities to it.

----------


## austinite

Yep, it will dilate your vessels and make for better blood flow. But certainly not thinning of the blood.

----------


## kelkel

Hello Austin.

----------


## austinite

> Hello Austin.


Hello Vascular individual.

----------


## Rusty11

For no reason, I decided to take a break from cialis, but have continued supplimenting with arganine/citrulline. It's been several days and the vascularity and erections have been on par with what I previously experienced. I've upped my arg/cit to 3000/1000 a day. I'm only posting this for guys that don't want to order cialis(for whatever reason)online. None of this is subjective. Research it and you'll see.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Cialis just basically stops the body from producing pde5. It's does not have any blood thinner qualities to it.





> Yep, it will dilate your vessels and make for better blood flow. But certainly not thinning of the blood.


Thanks guys. Just started my Tadalafil at 5mg, 2x a day yesterday around 9pm. Major wood this morning but aside from that nothing noticeable in terms of vascular effects. But, I don't work out on weekends...I'm a Mon-Fri guy so hopefully tomorrow I'll notice a better pump. Thanks for clearing up the "thinning" issue!!

----------


## austinite

> Thanks guys. Just started my Tadalafil at 5mg, 2x a day yesterday around 9pm. Major wood this morning but aside from that nothing noticeable in terms of vascular effects. But, I don't work out on weekends...I'm a Mon-Fri guy so hopefully tomorrow I'll notice a better pump. Thanks for clearing up the "thinning" issue!!


Give it time. Over time your NO levels will increase and that will help. Keep cardio on.

----------


## kelkel

> Give it time. Over time *your NO levels will increase* and that will help. Keep cardio on.



And so will your _yes_ levels....

----------


## austinite

> And so will your _yes_ levels....


Uhh. Did you just say Yes to cardio? I think you did. I think I Have it on record now...

----------


## xcraider37

> For no reason, I decided to take a break from cialis, but have continued supplimenting with arganine/citrulline. It's been several days and the vascularity and erections have been on par with what I previously experienced. I've upped my arg/cit to 3000/1000 a day. I'm only posting this for guys that don't want to order cialis(for whatever reason)online. None of this is subjective. Research it and you'll see.


Just wondering you taking powder or capsule form arg/cit?

----------


## ZenFitness

I'm not Rusty, but I take powder for arg and capsule for cit. Of course, the capsule has powder in it  :Smilie: 

From what I understand, cit is actually better than arg as it is a precursor to NO in the blood. I also added a cup of watermelon to my breakfast routine as it is the best natural source of cit. It's also a good way to hydrate a little bit in the morning.

----------


## xcraider37

> I'm not Rusty, but I take powder for arg and capsule for cit. Of course, the capsule has powder in it 
> 
> From what I understand, cit is actually better than arg as it is a precursor to NO in the blood.


Thanks Zen, that's the answer I was looking for, never had much sucess with arginine alone so going to try the combo.

----------


## kelkel

> Uhh. Did you just say Yes to cardio? I think you did. I think I Have it on record now...


Let me think.........no. Although I did cut the grass yesterday which counts in my book. I felt thinner afterwards and did not like it.

----------


## ZenFitness

> Thanks Zen, that's the answer I was looking for, never had much sucess with arginine alone so going to try the combo.


Here's where I found some info:

Citrulline Benefits

----------


## Warrior1700

> Let me think.........no. Although I did cut the grass yesterday which counts in my book. I felt thinner afterwards and did not like it.



That's why I have a service cut mine...Lol. Saves me time to eat more. In fact they just got done. Cheers

----------


## bringndaheat

Alright question for both Austin and Kel. Do u guys think cardio will increase NO wth CIA and other sups. I would think it doesn't matter whn I look at Kels calves... ??!! Of course were all not genetic freaks. I mean ths n the kindest of ways!

----------


## 2Sox

This was a question about erections. I started another thread with it.

----------


## xcraider37

> Here's where I found some info:
> 
> Citrulline Benefits


I actually bought a product blend with arginine nitrate and citrulline, but now after some research not sure if I should use it with the liquid cia, anybody used the arginine nitrate with cialis? Not really worried about it lowering my blood pressure too much as I usually run pretty high anyways.

----------


## ZenFitness

I use Cialis plus l-arg and l-cit, FWIW. No issues on my end. I take 5 mg Cialis 1X a day and every so often take two (for increased sexual performance at times when I know sex is coming and I'm hoping to go for more than one time faster  :Smilie: )

----------


## Blankinator

What a great thread! And a big shout out to our research related board sponsor!

----------


## ZenFitness

I've been on 5mg/day of standard US Cialis (or Tadalafil from India) for almost a year, and I just ordered my first bottle of liquid CIA. I'm going to try the 3mg 2x a day approach (increasing my dose by 1mg), and I will report back after a month or so in case anyone is interested in a subjective difference report.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

ok, i have noticed i have been getting heartburn of late..something i previously had rarely ever had unless I just ate something awful. Read that it is a big side effect of cia , fwiw.... others having this? otherwise, BP is lower, and more lead in the pencil that i can seem to get rid of. not complaining, just sharing.

----------


## Rusty11

I don't get heartburn, but have read suggestions of taking it before bed to alleviate this. Don't know if it works, though.

Beautiful avi, and I don't mean the panda hat.  :Wink: 
I can hardly watch the Giants lately... :Frown:

----------


## furie5000

Once in awhile I get the heartburn as well. I take a Zantac and all is good.

----------


## furie5000

> I don't get heartburn, but have read suggestions of taking it before bed to alleviate this. Don't know if it works, though.
> 
> Beautiful avi, and I don't mean the panda hat. 
> I can hardly watch the Giants lately...


For me the heartburn kicks in when I take it at night. I take it at 5AM and then again at around 7PM. Any later than 7 and the heartburn kicks in.

----------


## Rusty11

Well, there 'ya go....forget what I said.  :Smilie:

----------


## roxer

What is the average delivery time for the sponsor's CIA? East Coast...

----------


## austinite

> What is the average delivery time for the sponsor's CIA? East Coast...


Usually no more than 5 business days. Most say they get packages within 3 says. They give you a tracking number. I get mine the next day. Only 4 hours away from them  :Smilie:

----------


## ZenFitness

Yeah I got mine in about 4 days, I live in Texas

----------


## austinite

> Yeah I got mine in about 4 days, I live in Texas


4 business days? That's wild. Anytime I order by say 2 pm, I get it the very next day.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> I don't get heartburn, but have read suggestions of taking it before bed to alleviate this. Don't know if it works, though.
> 
> Beautiful avi, and I don't mean the panda hat. 
> I can hardly watch the Giants lately...


yeah, maybe its our Giants that are giving me the heartburn? i dunno. still the west is pretty weak, unless the Dodgers want to take it, seems they do atm.

gee whiz and i thought everyone liked me because of my kick but panda hat! ha! if Asian babes were crack, id be the dirty 110 lb dirt covered guy living under the dumpster in the alley behind the bar. Not sure if its a blessing or a curse! 

ah back to the subject... fwiw it seems my heartburn is worse at night when i go to bed/ lie down. Ill try the times posted by others. tums seems to knock it down pretty easily at this time.

----------


## Moparman

> What is the average delivery time for the sponsor's CIA? East Coast...


I don't know. I ordered some stuff and never got a tracking number. Two weeks later I got and email saying it was returned to them due to "NO SUCH NUMBER"

They wanted me to pay for the return shipping and asked for a credit card number

But my address was correct on the account and shipping information. 

So I sent them my cc number and asked for a tracking number but still haven't received it. 

How do the ship? Ups or uspo or fed ex???

----------


## Moparman

And there's no phone number to call them. Grrrrrr

----------


## roxer

They do USPS Priority Mail. I logged into the site, and after several clicks saw the tracking number.

----------


## ZenFitness

> 4 business days? That's wild. Anytime I order by say 2 pm, I get it the very next day.


Well, it was last week with the 4th of July, so it was likely 3 business days (I think... either way, it was fast).

I have noticed that I get a little heartburn with the liquid stuff (never had it with the pill), but a glass of water shoos it away.

----------


## Trific

> And there's no phone number to call them. Grrrrrr


Because of the nature of the business you won't be talking to them on the phone but you could go make a new thread in this forum and raise some hell:

QUESTIONS and COMMENTS ON AR-R's PRODUCTS

Usually never hear anything negative about them so I'm betting they'll take care of you.

----------


## Trific

For the heart burn you could try some baking soda in some water and see if it deals with it for ya...

----------


## roxer

Was waiting for me when I got home. Nice.  :Smilie:

----------


## roxer

.16 for 5mg. Is that correct?

----------


## Black

Has anyone experienced a strong pulse and heartbeat when taking cialis? I'm just trying to pinpoint my symptoms and cialis is one of the meds I'm taking.

----------


## ZenFitness

> .16 for 5mg. Is that correct?


I do .1mL two times a day which is 3mg two times a day. Each line in between is 0.6mg so I think 5mg would be 8.333 of the lines... make sense? That's roughly .16 mL, yes.

----------


## ZenFitness

> Has anyone experienced a strong pulse and heartbeat when taking cialis? I'm just trying to pinpoint my symptoms and cialis is one of the meds I'm taking.


Did it start shortly after the Cialis?

----------


## Black

> Did it start shortly after the Cialis?


 I believe so. I have it pinned down to either the cialis or the GHRP.

Just for checking dosing, I have a 30mg/ml bottle of cialis. From my understanding, each drop contains 1.5mg (this is based on the medicine drops per ml, which I believe is 20 drops a ml).

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> .16 for 5mg. Is that correct?


Yes^^^

----------


## roxer

Thank you sir.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> Thank you sir.


+100 for your av. Whew.

----------


## roxer

> +100 for your av. Whew.


Heh, noticed yours too. Thanks bro - that's my girl.  :Smilie:  The animal hat is a big Asian girl thingy. I've got a pic of mine with a monkey hat. See them all over Shanghai wearing animal hats in the winter.

----------


## ZenFitness

Note on the l-arg... I'm using the nasty tasting but high quality NOW mentioned above and have been for a couple of months. I recently got lazy over the past week or so and didn't follow my l-arg regimen but kept up the l-cit as the l-cit is in capsule form for me. A couple of days ago I noticed that veins in my biceps were much less pronounced... started the l-arg back up, and today I see they are back in full force. Not sure if that is coincidental or not, but there ya go.

----------


## ZenFitness

I have a question on the oral syringe that comes with the AR-R Liquid Cia as well... when I fill the syringe, I go to .1mL (which is my dose), empty it back out while putting the syringe back into the Liquid Cia as there seems to be a large bubble that takes up a decent amount of space in the barrel, pull to about .2mL, and shoot back out the excess to get back to .1mL. That seems to get a full dosage without having a bubble take up the bulk of it.

However, after plunging the dose, there is a little bit left in the tip of the tube above the measuring portion of the barrel (maybe a drop to a drop and a half, but that is a decent amount relative to dose size). My question is do folks typically take this part of the dose as well (i.e. via plunging air to force it out, rinse with water and dose the water, etc.)? I have been over the brief time I've had it, but I don't want to be unintentionally upping my dose.

----------


## Rusty11

Yea...I pull/push that plunger and suck every bit out.  :Smilie: 

And no Zen, it's definitely not a coincidence. I stopped cialis for a couple weeks and continued with arg/cit. Pumps/veins/erections were "up to par".

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I have a question on the oral syringe that comes with the AR-R Liquid Cia as well... when I fill the syringe, I go to .1mL (which is my dose), empty it back out while putting the syringe back into the Liquid Cia as there seems to be a large bubble that takes up a decent amount of space in the barrel, pull to about .2mL, and shoot back out the excess to get back to .1mL. That seems to get a full dosage without having a bubble take up the bulk of it.
> 
> However, after plunging the dose, there is a little bit left in the tip of the tube above the measuring portion of the barrel (maybe a drop to a drop and a half, but that is a decent amount relative to dose size). My question is do folks typically take this part of the dose as well (i.e. via plunging air to force it out, rinse with water and dose the water, etc.)? I have been over the brief time I've had it, but I don't want to be unintentionally upping my dose.


I have a bottle of water handy, and draw up a mL of water into the barrel and shoot that into my mouth to get that little bit out that is left in the tip. I'll do that about 3 times just to make sure I get it all.

----------


## cc5501

> I'm on 2.5mg daily but it's by prescription. If I recall these run about $2.00/day but not sure. Cialis has many benefits besides the obvious and I assume that is why you want to take it?



Apologies if I missed this somehwere else, but what are the "other many benefits?"

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Apologies if I missed this somehwere else, but what are the "other many benefits?"


Mainly, it is a vasodilator...increases the diameter of your blood vessels. Increases NO (nitric oxide) in your blood stream. Much more so than those expensive NO boosters.

----------


## dhickey

Anyone notice increased brushing? I never really got noticeable bruising but have been for the last few months. I seem to bruise very easily now.

----------


## Blankinator

> Yea...I pull/push that plunger and suck every bit out.



^^^^^...+1

----------


## ZenFitness

Pistachio nuts versus impotence

Just added some pistachio nuts to my daily diet. I eat watermelon in the morning and pistachios in the afternoon... the former is a great source of l-cit, and the latter a great source of l-arg.

----------


## Spartans09

I have gotten heartburn on 5 mg 1x a day. I was taking in the morning but moved it to late afternoon and seem much better.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> I have gotten heartburn on 5 mg 1x a day. I was taking in the morning but moved it to late afternoon and seem much better.



another good tip to try. Thanks, working thru the scenarios to find the best outcome.

another question/comment i have (im a nube and cant start a new thread): my TRT MD offers 2 options , either inj every 7 days , or 10 days....WISH every 15 days (twice a month) was an option, they are great but its just a hassle to get to his office 3x month (doing the 10 day thing atm)..are these common options? any med reason to do it this way?

a plus though, they do offer free turkey jerky and G20 ,all u can carry out, so ya know, i try and recoup best i can like that (not cheap, just LOVES me some jerkey).

----------


## xcraider37

> another good tip to try. Thanks, working thru the scenarios to find the best outcome.
> 
> another question/comment i have (im a nube and cant start a new thread): my TRT MD offers 2 options , either inj every 7 days , or 10 days....WISH every 15 days (twice a month) was an option, they are great but its just a hassle to get to his office 3x month (doing the 10 day thing atm)..are these common options? any med reason to do it this way?
> 
> a plus though, they do offer free turkey jerky and G20 ,all u can carry out, so ya know, i try and recoup best i can like that (not cheap, just LOVES me some jerkey).


You don't want to go more than 7 days without an injection. Too many ups and downs, even 7 is too long as most of us split our weekly dose.

----------


## ZenFitness

I think you'd find the 2X a month inject to be an emotional and physical roller coaster. In fact, I'd think you'd experience a piece of that every 10 days. If it were up to me, I'd find a doctor that would let me self-inject and inject 2X a week (splitting your dose, of course). Sounds like your doc is just collecting your copayments.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> I think you'd find the 2X a month inject to be an emotional and physical roller coaster. In fact, I'd think you'd experience a piece of that every 10 days. If it were up to me, I'd find a doctor that would let me self-inject and inject 2X a week (splitting your dose, of course). Sounds like your doc is just collecting your copayments.


well my next inj is today. Ill run the self inject/ 2x week idea by him (thanks zen and xc )... just an observation but the guy is an amateur bodybuilder , so i know hes no stranger to the needle himself. seems like a decent guy though. THanks for the info.

----------


## ZenFitness

You bet - and hey, everybody is different! I hope I did not come across heavy-handed there.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> You bet - and hey, everybody is different! I hope I did not come across heavy-handed there.


no not at all... i wont pretend to know too much about test and when to take and all that, i (perhaps incorrectly) assume the drs know what is best... and yeah, everyone is different...trial and error for sure. just want the best bang for my buck. I appreciate the feedback of the folks on here.

----------


## ZenFitness

Cool... FWIW, I am on 100 mgs a week that I split and inject twice (50 mgs on Tuesday morning, 50 mgs on Friday evening). I think 100 mgs is middle of the road in terms of dosage as I see folks on here that are 60 - 80 mgs and other folks who are all the way up to 200 mgs.

Usually if you are on a 2X a month dose it would be 200 mgs, so that would fall out to 100 mgs a week (where I am).

I'm not your doctor and not pretending to be  :Smilie:  Just trying to provide a frame of reference.

----------


## ZenFitness

Update - I transitioned from a daily Cialis 5 mg dose in the evenings to two Liquid Cia 3 mg doses - one in the morning and one in the evening. It has now been a week since the switch, and I have notice the efficacy is reduced. 

HOWEVER - I don't think this is due to the Liquid Cia directly. I have been keeping it in the fridge next to my hCG , and yesterday I noticed what appears to be the tadalafil powder settled on the bottom. I've been shaking the hell out of it before each dose, but the suspension fluid was uber-thick from refrigeration. I guess I never paid attention that closely, but even shaking the hell out of it did not seem to be effective enough. I then warmed up the fluid by running the bottle under warm water and have not put it back in the fridge. It's a bit early to tell, but when I shake the bottle the suspension is WAY less dense and gets a good shake now. The settled white stuff (probably tadalafil powder)on the bottom is also gone. I'm also seeing what appear to be improved signs of efficacy. This is just a note that I would definitely recommend NOT refrigerating the Liquid Cia. More results to follow in a week or so.

----------


## keep fightin

Zen! great up date, thinking of trying the liquid Cia when my Cialis pill run out, keep us posted!

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

hey Zen, how bout my boy #55 - got his first no hitter last night ! whew! bout dang time he won a game lol

the early am dosing of cia seems to be working well for my heartburn

fwiw I spoke with my md about the 2x /week method ( i go to the low t center in denver) ..and they do not allow any self injection/ scrpit writing etc for their patients... 

my dose is 190 q 10 days fwiw..im getting higher but not up to normal yet.

----------


## roxer

> fwiw I spoke with my md about the 2x /week method ( i go to the low t center in denver) ..and they do not allow any self injection/ scrpit writing etc for their patients...


Maybe you should tell them you travel a lot... (but don't tell MikeT I said that). Please tel me you know the girl in your avi? Still love looking at that pic.  :Smilie:

----------


## ZenFitness

I'm still not finding the 3mg Liquid Cia 2x a day to be as effective as the 5mg Tadalafil pill 1x a day. Of course, there may be other factors going on. My gauge here (not to be too graphic) are erections... I'm achieving them fine with the Liquid Cia, but they are noticeably slower to arrive and can be a tad softer. With the pill I'm used to *shazam* instant 18 year old... can get them almost on demand.

I've had some work-related stress and lack of sleep over the past two weeks plus a stupid idea to take up smokeless tobacco during that time (I used to be a heavy dipper in my 20s)... dropped both of these and am back to good rest and no nicotine for the past 2 - 3 nights. I also started hCG in May, so my E2 levels may be creeping up too high - I will know in a few weeks. All this to say is that there are some peripheral factors that may contribute to the perceived weaker efficacy of Liquid Cia. I'll continue through this week and see how it goes... if nothing changes, I will try upping one of my doses to 5mg on the Liquid Cia (3mg morning, 5mg night) to see if there is a difference. More details to follow...

----------


## roxer

> All this to say is that there are some peripheral factors that may contribute to the perceived weaker efficacy of Liquid Cia....


I don't think so. I had some Indian Forzest 20 that I was cutting into quarters with a pill cutter (they are blue too, BTW) which I took before the Cia arrived. Had a much stronger affect than the Cia at .16cc. Is a fact, not just perception. I think I will have to up my dose of Cia to find the same level of efficacy as 5mg of Forzest. Maybe you loose something in the liquid suspension?

----------


## V-ROID

I am sure you guys read previously in this thread that the liquid C must be shaken before use. Just reiterating in case someone missed that. I ordered a bottle yesterday so hopefully I can report back with the same positive benefits to my rats as everyone else's rats have had real soon.

----------


## ZenFitness

Yes, as someone said in a post somewhere, "I shake it like it owes me money"  :Smilie: 

I can visibly see the tadalafil powder in the bottom of the suspension before I shake it.

Thanks roxer for the confirmation... nice to know I'm not the only one with an off experience over here.

----------


## roxer

> Yes, as someone said in a post somewhere, "I shake it like it owes me money" 
> 
> I can visibly see the tadalafil powder in the bottom of the suspension before I shake it.
> 
> Thanks roxer for the confirmation... nice to know I'm not the only one with an off experience over here.


Never refrigerated it and shook the h*ll out of it every time. Took .20cc tonight. Let's see what happens? You are welcome Zen.

----------


## ZenFitness

Well, I decided to call it quits on the Liquid Cia for now... I'm going back to the 5mg Cialis pill for a bit and keeping the Liquid Cia as a backup (although I'm not sure it is actually doing anything).

Not saying the Liquid Cia is a bad product overall... perhaps I got a bad batch or it just doesn't work for me for some unknown reason.

Next month I get the one month free Cialis coupon from their website... August is my month  :Smilie:

----------


## roxer

.20 seemed to work much better. I'll keep using this dose to see what happens.

----------


## Moparman

I agree. .25 ml CIA is better. But the tadiafil troches I got from API are stronger

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> Well, I decided to call it quits on the Liquid Cia for now... I'm going back to the 5mg Cialis pill for a bit and keeping the Liquid Cia as a backup (although I'm not sure it is actually doing anything).
> 
> Not saying the Liquid Cia is a bad product overall... perhaps I got a bad batch or it just doesn't work for me for some unknown reason.
> 
> Next month I get the one month free Cialis coupon from their website... August is my month


sorry u arent getting the results you want...im quite happy with my cia...er my lab rats are that is...

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> I agree. .25 ml CIA is better. But the tadiafil troches I got from API are stronger


sorry but what is API ? thanks

----------


## ZenFitness

> sorry u arent getting the results you want...im quite happy with my cia...er my lab rats are that is...


Hey no worries, not necessarily a bad product but perhaps my dosage was skewed. I don't like not functioning like an 18 year old downstairs for very long... ran out of patience with the Liquid Cia  :Smilie:  I'm sure I'll give it another go at some point.

----------


## V-ROID

Just started mine yesterday afternoon. Today will be first 2x a day. My head feels a little warm but no heartburn or stomach upset.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> Just started mine yesterday afternoon. Today will be first 2x a day. My head feels a little warm but no heartburn or stomach upset.


just my two cents vegan..my heartburn started about month into using it fwiw... not bad.. just new to me..tums works like charm, asd does taking it early in the am

----------


## bethdoth

I have been doing 3mg liquid CIA morning and evening for about 5 weeks now. All I can say is I love it!!!! Always ready even when the rest of my body is dead tired. My wife is actually starting to complain a bit!

----------


## Moparman

> sorry but what is API ? thanks


I'm sorry. It's APS. It's a pharmacy in fl

----------


## V-ROID

Only 3 days in for me, 2 days of 2 doses. So far I have only felt a little more flush than usual. I am starting to feel a touch or heartburn but may be unrelated. Is the heartburn caused by all Cialis or just the liquid C? The liquid it tasty, but those punch, margarita type flavorings often give me heartburn. Been monitoring BP etc. and can't wait to see and feel real results!

----------


## bethdoth

Is Cialis supposed to help Blood Pressure? I had mine checked last weekend at an outdoor event where a local hospital was set-up checking BP's for free. Mine was better than it's been in a very long time 112 over 72. Normally before starting liquid CIA it was 120's over 76-82.

----------


## xcraider37

> Is Cialis supposed to help Blood Pressure? I had mine checked last weekend at an outdoor event where a local hospital was set-up checking BP's for free. Mine was better than it's been in a very long time 112 over 72. Normally before starting liquid CIA it was 120's over 76-82.


Yes, it is a failed BP med, it may reduce your blood pressure slightly.

----------


## keep fightin

just got my liquid CIA and took 10mg to see if i got that characteristic stuffiness that accompanies the name brand stuff, at least for me, maybe not as pronounced but shook the hell out of it, drew fast and bingo! seems to effective.. have been using overseas pharms, but the rats seem happy.

----------


## ctenosaura

In regards to the acid reflux like condition when taking liquid cia, chase it down with a cup of water and it will go away pretty quick. Has anyone tried **********s liquid cialis?

----------


## V-ROID

I had to stop (temporarily I hope) after a week of use. Gained 10 pounds and became less tolerable of extreme heat. In that week my BP was already 10-15 points lower and whiz-stream was more powerful. Only pump I noticed was bloat. Giving liquid C a break to see what happens but plan to give it another shake soon.

----------


## Vinman

found another "minor" issue with Cialis. I was at a waterpark in Canada last week, and while I was in the wavepool, with all the waves back and forth, I developed the third leg syndrome I was telling you guys about previously in this thread. Now, it didn't want to go down, being stimulated by the waves, and I couldn't leave the wavepool for obvious reasons !!! It took damn near 30 minutes to finally calm down and get back to normal.

Thankfully, I wasn't wearing speedos like some of these other European men at the park, otherwise I would've had even bigger problems !!!

----------


## keep fightin

vinman, great awkward hard-on story! had a similar at a luncheon last week, felt like teenager again praying they wouldn't have me stand up[ so to speak!] and say a few words.. could be a new thread!

----------


## MR-FQ320

great story vinman lol

If i wanted to do an all nighter with a lady, should i bump it to 10mg that morning and 10mg in the evening, im getting good wood on 2x5mg protocol, but its going to be one hell of a night !

----------


## RipOwens

Has anyone found Levitra to be suitable alternative to cialis when it comes to pumps during a workout?

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

greetings all

so im learning as i go with my TRT , lab work etc.... just noticed my e2 went from 24 end of may to 14 this last test (yesterday). I see that 14 is the lowest for normal range. Anyone have ideas why my level would drop like that, and do you see it as an issue? havent researched it thoroughly but looks like some recommend dhea as a possiblity, and more likely, starting hcg ? thoughts? also fwiw my test levels are still low , was 314 yesterday, was 334 at the end of may test. MD said he will be raising my inj to 200 q 10days (from 190).

----------


## Blankinator

> Has anyone experienced a strong pulse and heartbeat when taking cialis? I'm just trying to pinpoint my symptoms and cialis is one of the meds I'm taking.


I'm experiencing palpitations where my heart skips a beat every 8 to 12 beats. Getting ready to stop the cia and see if that helps. Have an appt with cardiologist next week too.

Did you ever pinpoint what was causing your issues?

----------


## thisAngelBites

My hubby's been doing daily small doses and says that he feels calmer - just generally more relaxed. Is that a common thing?

----------


## austinite

> My hubby's been doing daily small doses and says that he feels calmer - just generally more relaxed. Is that a common thing?


Sure. Increase in vessel circumference will help blood flow better. Coupled with lower blood pressure, it can certainly make him feel more comfortable.

----------


## ZenFitness

> My hubby's been doing daily small doses and says that he feels calmer - just generally more relaxed. Is that a common thing?


I've read that Tadalafil/Cialis has the effect of boosting mood among other things. I personally can vouch for this. While I like operating like an 18 year-old in the bedroom (which is a definite plus), I mainly take daily Cialis these days for the health effects (lower BP) and the fact that I just generally feel better, more optimistic, upbeat, etc. I actually stopped taking Cialis for over a month as an experiment (before I knew about the mood effects... I was testing for any bedroom effects off it), and I wanted to get back on after the month mainly just because I felt much better on it. I didn't feel bad without Cialis per se, but I feel really good mood-wise on it.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Well, his BP was slightly elevated, so perhaps that's having an effect there. Neither of us was expecting that, but I guess that makes sense.

I am going to test it by telling him I am meeting a girlfriend in Paris for a weekend of shopping. All in the name of science.  :Smilie:

----------


## thisAngelBites

And thanks both of you, for the replies!

----------


## austinite

> Well, his BP was slightly elevated, so perhaps that's having an effect there. Neither of us was expecting that, but I guess that makes sense.
> 
> I am going to test it by telling him I am meeting a girlfriend in Paris for a weekend of shopping. All in the name of science.


LOL! cruel!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

ok... todays issue... weight gain... so im taking roughly 200mg q10 days test cyp . Not watching my diet but not doing anything nuts either, but my wieght is going up..seems to be good weight but still... should test this small of amounts factor in to weight gain? talking roughly 8 to 10 lbs over 3 months.. (last bod fat % was 12% , and yes im dieting starting tomorrow lol)...

----------


## austinite

> ok... todays issue... weight gain... so im taking roughly 200mg q10 days test cyp . Not watching my diet but not doing anything nuts either, but my wieght is going up..seems to be good weight but still... should test this small of amounts factor in to weight gain? talking roughly 8 to 10 lbs over 3 months.. (last bod fat % was 12% , and yes im dieting starting tomorrow lol)...


This likely has more to do with diet than anything. You're simply eating more than you expend. Calculate your Total daily energy expenditure and try to eat less than that. This is outlined in the nutrition section. 

On a side note, 10 day spread between doses is a bit too much. It's best to split into twice weekly injections for more stable levels. Or once weekly if using HCG .

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

yes im moving to 1x a week.... its the most fruqent my MD will do , and im hoping to move to hcg as well. yep prob right, just being a pig, time to start counting the calories... (damn birthday is coming up and people always wanna cook bad things for me ,,ugh.. lol) bad week to diet! thanks for your info

----------


## austinite

lol. My bday is coming up too. I'm gonna eat like there's no tomorrow.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

ha good for you!.... hmmmm dont encourage me!

----------


## austinite

> ha good for you!.... hmmmm dont encourage me!

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

thats just mean! ha. dang u!

----------


## V-ROID

Liquid chicken and bovine lactate blended with sugar and chocolate even looks enticing to me.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

hahahaahaha wow my bro is vegetarian.... couldnt do it... cant imagine vegan

----------


## Rusty11

Trying to make the connection between cialis and food... Are you guys marinating your meats or veggies in it? :Wink:

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

my fault lol.. im a nube and cant start a thread... started out asking about wt gain, and well it went off track... but marinating in cialis might not be bad idea... hmmmm.

----------


## Rusty11

Nah...just playing :Smilie:

----------


## V-ROID

The liquid is pretty tasty I could see making a trash can punch...

----------


## Rusty11

LoL! A couple bottles dumped in would give new meaning to a party punch. Hmmmm...
Love ar-r 's taste. I tried another and it was like a shot of vodka. Burned like crazy.

----------


## Brazensol

> yes im moving to 1x a week.... its the most fruqent my MD will do , and im hoping to move to hcg as well. yep prob right, just being a pig, time to start counting the calories... (damn birthday is coming up and people always wanna cook bad things for me ,,ugh.. lol) bad week to diet! thanks for your info


Have you talked to the doc about doing your own injections?

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

i go to a md with the low T center in denver ... they wont give you scripts / allow self injection. 1 x week is the shortest frequency they offer. Seems to be the concensus here that 2 x week is best. wonder should i go with another md ?

----------


## BillyBob210

Ok Guys and Gals,

I just got my order from AR&R, the Lion. It came with a 1 ml syringe. How much is 5mg? To be done twice a day.

Read the whole thread but still confused.

Thanks
B

----------


## austinite

> Ok Guys and Gals,
> 
> I just got my order from AR&R, the Lion. It came with a 1 ml syringe. How much is 5mg? To be done twice a day.
> 
> Read the whole thread but still confused.
> 
> Thanks
> B


30 mg per ML. 

Syringe has 10 notches. 

30 / 10 = 3 mg per notch. 

Just take 6 mg for easier measure.

----------


## BillyBob210

1 notch (1 thenth of of ml) is the equivent of 6mg of pill form?

----------


## austinite

1 tenth of an ML is 3 mg.

----------


## BillyBob210

so 3.3ml would be about my normal 10mg dose.

Thanks
B

----------


## bass

CIA seems more potent that brand name Cialis, I compared and I get better results with CIA.

----------


## BillyBob210

I have found that the generic brand from India is better than US issue. Looking forward to trying liquid Cia from sponser.

----------


## austinite

Hmmm. I don't know about all that. I never noticed a difference. Remember, if you don't shake the chem site cialis vigorously, you'll likely either underdose or overdose your intake.

----------


## BillyBob210

Not the liquid version from our sponser. I was talking about prescribed Cialis vesus the Indian supply. the vidalista from India seems to work better....for me!

----------


## austinite

Check out this study............

----------


## Remington

Does anybody have any experience getting a daily dose covered by their insurance?
If so--how did you do it?
Whats the protocol?

----------


## Rusty11

> Does anybody have any experience getting a daily dose covered by their insurance?
> If so--how did you do it?
> Whats the protocol?


When I asked my dr., he stated insurance only covers it for prostate issues. Considering the commercials I see every ten minutes, this was a shock to me. Completely and utterly deceiving if you ask me. Good luck.

----------


## redhawk01

> Does anybody have any experience getting a daily dose covered by their insurance?
> If so--how did you do it?
> Whats the protocol?


Mine will not. They only cover 15, 5mg pills. I got a free month trial of 5's from urologist. But he did write me a script for the year for daily use. If I had BHP, I think that's the term, I would get the daily dose.

----------


## xcraider37

> Mine will not. They only cover 15, 5mg pills. I got a free month trial of 5's from urologist. But he did write me a script for the year for daily use. If I had BHP, I think that's the term, I would get the daily dose.


Mine will only cover 6 per month no matter the dose so I just get the 20s and cut them up, still pricey though. Going to try liquid form soon.

----------


## ZenFitness

I don't get anything from insurance... hence, I get tadalafil from other countries. I also have Liquid CIA... it didn't work great at first for me, but I've found a good mix if I do 3mg of the Liquid CIA in the morning and 5mg regular tadalafil in the evening.

Don't forget this:

CIALIS (tadalafil) tablets Free Trial

One month of Cialis free once a year, straight from the Cialis website. Just take the voucher to your pharmacy when you fill the script.

----------


## Moparman

So I've been reading that grapefruit juice and cialis shouldn't be taken at the same time. As the grapefruit juice can cause greater absorption and increases its effect. And then i read the opposite saying that the presence of grapefruit juice can inhibit the body's absorption. 

But if I'm taking only 6 mg sublingual do I need to worry if I drink the juice say an hour later?

EDIT: I just read that grapefruit shouldn't be taken for at least 24 hours. Wow. But still if I'm taking it sublingually it's not reaching my intestines....

----------


## ZenFitness

I just avoid grapefruit juice altogether... try some watermelon instead and get the natural l-citrulline  :Smilie: 

BTW, if you are into juicing, combining watermelon and basil is a YUMMY combo, believe it or not

----------


## Trevtrev

Are there any undesired sides? One thread mentioned stuffy noses?

Anyone else experience any others?

----------


## ZenFitness

CIALIS Side Effects - CIALIS (tadalafil) tablets

I occasionally get heartburn, but nothing major. A glass of water clears it up. I did get a headache once when I took about 20mgs and drank alcohol... stupid, yes  :Smilie:

----------


## Trevtrev

> CIALIS Side Effects - CIALIS (tadalafil) tablets
> 
> I occasionally get heartburn, but nothing major. A glass of water clears it up. I did get a headache once when I took about 20mgs and drank alcohol... stupid, yes



I guess that explains my back pain and strange annoying muscle aches that started today. Says they go away in two days. Cool. I never have aches like this. Has to be the CIA.

----------


## BillyBob210

Checking in to say that after one week, LOVE the liquid Cia! Works wonderfully. Would recommend to others.

----------


## austinite

Good to hear, Billy!

----------


## Arreis

cialis is very effective

----------


## bass

> Checking in to say that after one week, LOVE the liquid Cia! Works wonderfully. Would recommend to others.


I know some may not agree, but I did mention this before. I tried liquid CIA and Cialis brand, same dose every day, and my conclusion is CIA is far more effective than Cialis. when I take the pills nothing happens in terms of vascularity, but liquid CIA my veins wants to come out of my skin. either CIA is dosed too high or the 5mgs Cialis pills are shit.

----------


## EverettCD

> I know some may not agree, but I did mention this before. I tried liquid CIA and Cialis brand, same dose every day, and my conclusion is CIA is far more effective than Cialis. when I take the pills nothing happens in terms of vascularity, but liquid CIA my veins wants to come out of my skin. either CIA is dosed too high or the 5mgs Cialis pills are shit.


It wouldn't surprise me at all if the major pharmaceutical companies try to save a fraction of a cent on every pill.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## Rusty11

> I know some may not agree, but I did mention this before. I tried liquid CIA and Cialis brand, same dose every day, and my conclusion is CIA is far more effective than Cialis. when I take the pills nothing happens in terms of vascularity, but liquid CIA my veins wants to come out of my skin. either CIA is dosed too high or the 5mgs Cialis pills are shit.


From my experience, I couldn't agree more. And the savings...hundreds per year. Didn't you recently purchase like a thousand pills...lol.

----------


## bass

> From my experience, I couldn't agree more. And the savings...hundreds per year. Didn't you recently purchase like a thousand pills...lol.


no it wasn't me. Cialis are giving freebies one month supply for 5 mgs per day. so I took my script to a local pharmacy and got them for free!

----------


## Rusty11

Oops. Sorry.

----------


## Joseph956

Just placed my order on ar-r .com, my rat is VERY excited and anticipating its first dose!  :0ae86hump: 

Side note: i know it might be hard to gauge this if you're on 2x a day but has anyone seen an increase in size? It would make sense that increased blood flow to that area would cause a natural growth?

----------


## Ryanmcd

I got some from the safemeds deal then ordered the liquid CIA from AAR, feel like a dumbshit because I missed the 30% and paid full price lol, oh well shit happens.

I will say with sex it's a TON of fun now, no more treadmill for my cardio LOL.

Also on day 3 of 10mg a day in pills and don't see the pumps that much, does that take more time or is it just some people do better then others?

Also about the dose what ranges do most people play with and whats the pros / cons of a higher / lower dose?

----------


## FRDave

> I got some from the safemeds deal then ordered the liquid CIA from AAR, feel like a dumbshit because I missed the 30% and paid full price lol, oh well shit happens.
> 
> I will say with sex it's a TON of fun now, no more treadmill for my cardio LOL.
> 
> Also on day 3 of 10mg a day in pills and don't see the pumps that much, does that take more time or is it just some people do better then others?
> 
> Also about the dose what ranges do most people play with and whats the pros / cons of a higher / lower dose?


Are you using the Dr Reddy pills or ARR's liquid cialis? 

And yes, from what I read it times a little time to build up, but should only be 3-5 days from what I read.

----------


## testluva

15mg Cialis one hour Pre workout will get you pumped up and feel great. You can do 5mg am/pm twice a day as a daily dosage. Will be pumped up all day. Increase your vascularity and control BP.

----------


## Ryanmcd

> Are you using the Dr Reddy pills or ARR's liquid cialis? 
> 
> And yes, from what I read it times a little time to build up, but should only be 3-5 days from what I read.


I have the pills now, the liquid from AAR was ordered this weekend. I am very happy with the results just wanted to see what dose people played with and the pros / cons of it.

----------


## Ryanmcd

> 15mg Cialis one hour Pre workout will get you pumped up and feel great. You can do 5mg am/pm twice a day as a daily dosage. Will be pumped up all day. Increase your vascularity and control BP.


I may try that on arm day just for the hell of it thanks!

----------


## Joseph956

Trying to prepare for when I get my shipment from ar-r .com, 

what's the dosing for 5mg on the syringe?

----------


## FRDave

> Trying to prepare for when I get my shipment from ar-r .com,
> 
> what's the dosing for 5mg on the syringe?


.17ml = 5.1mg

----------


## ZenFitness

I know I dumped a little on the Liquid CIA previously... however, I've now found that 5mg Tadalafil in the evening (tablet) is supplemented awesomely well by 3mg Liquid CIA in the mornings. Seems like my perfect combo.

----------


## Ryanmcd

> I know I dumped a little on the Liquid CIA previously... however, I've now found that 5mg Tadalafil in the evening (tablet) is supplemented awesomely well by 3mg Liquid CIA in the mornings. Seems like my perfect combo.


Yes I think they react a little bit different, taking 10mg AM of the pill form I did not get the pumps that I get with the 5mg AM 5mg PM CIA liquid does but sex was good either or. Going to play around with it 1 more week.

I will say the pills are a little easier to deal with then the liquid but that's just nit picking and not a deal breaker. price is about the same if you order the 20's a split them, not sure why the 10s cost more then the 20s online.

----------


## EverettCD

This thread is full of good positive information. I'm looking forward to testing Liquid CIA from AR-R next time I place an order. 

Thanks guys.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## FRDave

I got the liquid this time around but it's kinda a pain in the butt. I'll try the tabs next time. 

Taking 10mg per day in one daily dose, I have been getting slight lingering headaches, so I'm going to back off and try the 5mg per day or per dose and see how it goes the next few days.

----------


## Rusty11

What's a pain? Shaking, oral syringe, or something else? Just curious. I've used both. I prefer the dosing convenience and price of liquid cia. Some days I want 10mg. Other days, I want 5,6 or some other amount. But , I guess popping a pill is more convenient. And yes, I've read numerous posts 
about guys getting headaches. That can really take the fun out of it. Good luck.

Either way, long live cialis!!! My favorite sup, bar none. Wife is a big fan, as well  :Wink:

----------


## FRDave

> What's a pain? Shaking, oral syringe, or something else? Just curious. I've used both. I prefer the dosing convenience and price of liquid cia. Some days I want 10mg. Other days, I want 5,6 or some other amount. But , I guess popping a pill is more convenient. And yes, I've read numerous posts
> about guys getting headaches. That can really take the fun out of it. Good luck.
> 
> Either way, long live cialis!!! My favorite sup, bar none. Wife is a big fan, as well


My biggest issue is that I am finding it hard to get all out of the syringe, even when trying to suck on tip of syringe. If I don't get it all out, the dead space amounts to .04 (1.2mg) which is not a huge deal, but if I were to only dose 5mg twice a day, the waste will add up quickly. Have any of you found any tricks around this? 

For the price I can't complain, but a pill would be more convenient for myself.

----------


## Rusty11

I guess I suck harder than you  :Wink: 
I move the plunger back and forth until I get every last drop. I'll be interested to see if you notice a difference with the pills.

----------


## ZenFitness

I fill up the syringe with water afterwards (all the way) and shoot it.

My main issue is the markings rub off the syringe easily.

----------


## drake4243

The liquid cia from ar-r , always leaks? Does anyone else have this problem. All the stuff settles on the bottom right so I shake it up a bit before I take the cap off and draw some, then I cap it up put it down the next day there is a big blue ring when I pick the bottle up and it is all wet. Every bottle I buy this happens does anyone have a solution to this?

----------


## Rusty11

> I fill up the syringe with water afterwards (all the way) and shoot it.
> 
> My main issue is the markings rub off the syringe easily.


Great idea.

When the markings go, I yank the pin out of an insulin syringe. Ar-r sells a 10-pk of oral syringes.

----------


## Rusty11

> The liquid cia from ar-r, always leaks? Does anyone else have this problem. All the stuff settles on the bottom right so I shake it up a bit before I take the cap off and draw some, then I cap it up put it down the next day there is a big blue ring when I pick the bottle up and it is all wet. Every bottle I buy this happens does anyone have a solution to this?


No solution, but I've noticed that, as well. Would it seem odd to anyone if I said I licked the bottle? :/

----------


## drake4243

> No solution, but I've noticed that, as well. Would it seem odd to anyone if I said I licked the bottle? :/


That is the same thing I have been thinking, I really hate to think I am wasting it.

----------


## ZenFitness

Yes it leaks. It also sprays around when you shake it if you are not careful  :Smilie:

----------


## EverettCD

> My biggest issue is that I am finding it hard to get all out of the syringe, even when trying to suck on tip of syringe. If I don't get it all out, the dead space amounts to .04 (1.2mg) which is not a huge deal, but if I were to only dose 5mg twice a day, the waste will add up quickly. Have any of you found any tricks around this? 
> 
> For the price I can't complain, but a pill would be more convenient for myself.


Are you using an oral syringe? If so what I do when drawing & administering Liquidex is after I administer the dose I draw up enough water to fill the oral syringe & administer that solution, that seems to get it all out.

----------


## FRDave

> Are you using an oral syringe? If so what I do when drawing & administering Liquidex is after I administer the dose I draw up enough water to fill the oral syringe & administer that solution, that seems to get it all out.


I tired both the supplied oral syringe and a 26g 1ml syringe I had laying around with a slip tip that I removed. I'll try the water method as your the 2nd person to say that.

----------


## Ryanmcd

I find that 3-5mg liquid = no headache, if I go say 7+ at 1 time I get a slight headache, nothing that kills me but I know it's there. If I do 5AM and 5PM no issue so now the question is do I pay more the for 10mg pills and do them 2x a day or deal with the liquid lol  :Smilie:

----------


## EverettCD

I'm going to try the liquid in my next round of research  :1burnblob:

----------


## MArz123

Have any of you experienced and huge appetite increase (for food) after using the liquid CIA?

----------


## ZenFitness

No, I just like to eat and drink all the time  :Smilie:

----------


## Ryanmcd

> Have any of you experienced and huge appetite increase (for food) after using the liquid CIA?


Nope, none at all.

----------


## Cuz

ive been researching this stuff and might give it a try. IS it worth it, what happens when you come off of it?

----------


## testluva

Don't worry about getting off and focus on what it will do for you. Lower blood pressure, better pumps, vascularity, harden your upper torso and have better blood circulation plus the ED stuff.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

> I know I dumped a little on the Liquid CIA previously... however, I've now found that 5mg Tadalafil in the evening (tablet) is supplemented awesomely well by 3mg Liquid CIA in the mornings. Seems like my perfect combo.



hey Zen

Just thought id offer my 2 centavos (yet again)....at first the CIA from arr thrilled my rat to no end, but, not sure what the issue is, but i too am not seeing the same results downstairs in my rats that I was initially. May try your method above or try something else..not saying it isnt working at all but certainly not like it was first couple weeks...(Not sure how long ive had my bottle, almost gone though)..

earlier someone posted about appretite increase with CIA. I have not noticed that. fwiw.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

also one more thing ( I posted this in another more appropriate forum , but cant get an answer, so im posting it here). [and yes I did read the sticky on hcg ..]I have also started hcg and my MD has me doing 500iu 2x / every ten days ( 4 days prior to test inj and 2 days prior to test inj). HE also actualy gave me enough to do 3 x week at 500iu. I am currently just doing the 2x . Any thoughts or ideas.... should i assume more is better long as my e2 doesnt get high ( have pretty low e2 in all my lab work previously ). 

my next blood work is 9/23.

----------


## Ryanmcd

Okay after using the liquid and pill I am going to stick with the pills, they both work the same to be honest and I did 10 a day of both, the pill I did 1/2 of a 20 in the AM and the liquid and did AM /PM of 5.

The pill is easier, I can take it anywhere and I don't have to dick around with it spilling every time I shake it and I am also not a fan of the pia it is to use.

Price is about the same if you order enough of the pills, about 50-75c a day.

----------


## Ryanmcd

> also one more thing ( I posted this in another more appropriate forum , but cant get an answer, so im posting it here). [and yes I did read the sticky on hcg ..]I have also started hcg and my MD has me doing 500iu 2x / every ten days ( 4 days prior to test inj and 2 days prior to test inj). HE also actualy gave me enough to do 3 x week at 500iu. I am currently just doing the 2x . Any thoughts or ideas.... should i assume more is better long as my e2 doesnt get high ( have pretty low e2 in all my lab work previously ). 
> 
> my next blood work is 9/23.


Please post this someplace else as it has NOTHING to do with the topic.

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

kind of a dick , arent ya? thanks.

----------


## EverettCD

> kind of a dick , arent ya? thanks.



You will get better information & help if you start a new thread for your HCG related question.

----------


## keep fightin

liquid cia, works for me. bottle leaks, numbers come off the syringe, might be a tad under dosed, the settled " white area" in the bottle seems to vary from order to order but it is effective, cheap and i love it!

----------


## Back In Black

Thought I'd just resurrect/bump this.

I started 5mg ED only 2 days ago. I will go up to 2x per day after 7 days when, hopefully, my sides subside. Currently I have had tight chest/wheezing (nothing crazy but noticeable) and very stuffy nose. I've also had some stonking erections already. Haven't had chance to try a pump at the gym yet and no increased vascularity, as expected, at this stage.

----------


## Rusty11

What took you so long to get started on this...lol.
Anyway, I used to get the bad stuffy nose. That subsided. Unfortunately, the flushing on my neck and upper chest is always there. Red like a beet. Never experienced the tightness in chest. You really should see some great pumps in the gym...and the bedroom  :Smilie: 
Also, my psa has stayed in the .4-.6 range. Not bad for an old dude.

Btw... I know that many guys do 5mg x2/day. I was getting a sore lower back and very bad sinuses. Only when I lowered to 6mg did those sides go away. There was no loss in erections. You'll find what works best for you.

----------


## Back In Black

> What took you so long to get started on this...lol.
> Anyway, I used to get the bad stuffy nose. That subsided. Unfortunately, the flushing on my neck and upper chest is always there. Red like a beet. Never experienced the tightness in chest. You really should see some great pumps in the gym...and the bedroom 
> Also, my psa has stayed in the .4-.6 range. Not bad for an old dude.


Ah, finances have been a little tight the last couple of years, cialis was always going to be a luxury. I started TRT about a year ago and my dad has recently been diagnosed with prostate cancer. So the time was right :Smilie: 

I get a little asthma from time to time and have an inhaler which will take care of the chest issues and I'm taking the c at bedtime so I can try and sleep through the stuffiness. Hopefully some vitamin C and l-cysteine will reduce the symptoms til they disappear.

I have a feeling my stonking erections Are quickly going to piss off my Mrs lol

----------


## Rusty11

Sorry to hear about your dad  :Frown: 
C sux. My sister just diagnosed with breast cancer. Best of luck to your dad.

----------


## Back In Black

> Sorry to hear about your dad 
> C sux. My sister just diagnosed with breast cancer. Best of luck to your dad.


Thanks bud, it's not bad and he doesn't need treatment at this stage. Most folk who do get it don't die from it, at least.

Best of luck to your sister too, I know a couple of people who have had breast cancer, it's much more threatening than prostate cancer I believe. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.

Right, time for today's daily dose :Smilie:

----------


## Rott3n

> liquid cia, works for me. bottle leaks, numbers come off the syringe, might be a tad under dosed, the settled " white area" in the bottle seems to vary from order to order but it is effective, cheap and i love it!


Same problems. I just make a little score with a knife on the syringe.

----------


## oops

So from what I'm reading, everyone should be on this stuff eh?

After my PCT I've had weak boners so I wanted a solution but it comes along with so many benefits...just order off ar-r ?

----------


## 17chester6

Having read a lot of this thread my interest in Cialis is piqued. Some have written about the Indian pharmacy. What is that source? Also any idea of shipments of liquid C from either the Indian source or from AR-R into Canada? Would it be confiscated?

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

just wanted to add regarding arr products... tried cia , loved it, generally... tried their vi product... hated it.. horrid taste and didnt produce desired results as well as the cia.

----------


## FRDave

> Having read a lot of this thread my interest in Cialis is piqued. Some have written about the Indian pharmacy. What is that source? Also any idea of shipments of liquid C from either the Indian source or from AR-R into Canada? Would it be confiscated?


Most online pharmacies are in canada so I would think you would have no issues. It's only cialis so I doubt it would get held in customs.

----------


## Steve Holt

I started 3mg 2x per day about 5 days ago. I'm starting to see the benefits, but yesterday I started getting bad cramps in my left calf and hamstring. I've read the whole thread, but no mention of leg cramps as sides. 

I'm lowering the dose to 3mg 1x per day in hopes the sides will go away. Any ideas on how long to expect the sides to go away? Is there a possibility they won't go away?

----------


## Ccdiesel

Just received ar-r . Great product

----------


## Ccdiesel

Do headaches and sore throat fade with use or is it constant?

----------


## V-ROID

Maybe start off at a lower dose? I was getting heartburn and a little water retention so I stopped use. After about 6 months I started up again at lower dose and so far fine. I filled a dropper bottle and started with 2 drops 2xED and over a period of about 3 weeks worked up to 5 drops 2xED. 5 drops in my dropper is about 4mg and I still have an underlying heartburn feeling but started to experience the benefits without previous sides as before. Titrating up could help with the headache and sore throat if the C is the cause.

----------


## Ccdiesel

Oh it's the CIA. I have all the sides. Immediately. I just didn't know if I am one of the lucky ones that gets these and they will not let up. Headache, backache, stuffy, sore throat, and flushed within 40 minutes of 15iu dose on an insulin syringe

----------


## deltapapatango

Just read the thread. Great information. Ordered from AR-R and recieved in a week and a half. Sorry to hear about the few that had issues. Pump at the gym is amazing. Not getting the 24 hour wood as some in the thread but only running 5mg dose a day right now.

Question is can I run a low daily dose of Cia and take a small dose of Viagra once in a while?

----------


## jomamma007

The erections were amazing when I took my liquid Cia, but the constant stuffy nose accompanied by facial, chest and upper arm flushing was not worth it.
Not a fan of looking like hulk hogan Brothers :Evil2: .

Might start off real low, 3mg and work my way up to maximum 6mg and see how I do.

----------


## deltapapatango

Does everyone use the same method to measure and take amount? Mouth syringe?

----------


## V-ROID

> Does everyone use the same method to measure and take amount? Mouth syringe?


I use a dropper bottle so I don't have to clean syringe 2XED.

----------


## SpiritRock

The Ar-r stuff is amazing..morning headaches and night time stuffy nose isn't the most fun but the positives def worth it...
What about traveling on a plane w this stuff without a perscription? TSA always worries me.

----------


## mxbrewski

An FYI, I was getting heartburn with the AR-R cia, so the last order I let 2 bottles settle for a day and drew off most of the blue suspension liquid (kept enough to keep it suspended though) and put it in a dropper bottle. I use less drops now, so I needed to figure out dosage again, but not having any issue with heartburn anymore. The AR-R cia has worked well for me, but can be inconvenient when away from home. Just trying to get in my 50 posts to ask about the best places to get cia in tablet form, anybody want to e-mail a newb and give that info?

----------


## Paragon73

I order from Alldaychemist. Ive had good results with their tadalafil.

----------


## The_Crawfish

Can somebody e-mail me (not enough posts for pm) where gd was referring to getting his pharma grade tad overseas??

----------


## mxbrewski

I think somebody probably knows, but FYI GD was banned.

----------


## kcwebguy

Great thread... I'm going to give this a try and see what happens.

----------


## The_Crawfish

> I think somebody probably knows, but FYI GD was banned.


well, I reckon that's why he hasn't replied to my e-mail! haha 
Maybe somebody else will chime in...I've found a few places online, but not sure who to trust

----------


## xcraider37

> well, I reckon that's why he hasn't replied to my e-mail! haha
> Maybe somebody else will chime in...I've found a few places online, but not sure who to trust


The site found out he was pushing an Indian pharmacy on us. He was getting a commission for each referral. He was a great source of information, but others on here are more knowledgeable.

----------


## kcwebguy

> Question is can I run a low daily dose of Cia and take a small dose of Viagra once in a while?


I was wondering this too if anyone knows the answer...

----------


## APIs

> well, I reckon that's why he hasn't replied to my e-mail! haha 
> Maybe somebody else will chime in...I've found a few places online, but not sure who to trust


There's the problem in itself. Others will argue, but when you use an overseas pharmacy there is no guarantee of consistently getting legitimate, quality pharmaceuticals. While costs may necessitate this path, you need to be comfortable with this fact going in...

----------


## FRDave

> There's the problem in itself. Others will argue, but when you use an overseas pharmacy there is no guarantee of consistently getting legitimate, quality pharmaceuticals. While costs may necessitate this path, you need to be comfortable with this fact going in...


A huge amount of FDA approved drugs come from India. These are the same brands received when buying overseas as many of us do, especially for HCG .

----------


## ppwc1985

I just downloaded a free 30 day supply from cialis website took to my dr. I ask her if she would give me this(she knows I use from an online source) she said sure but she would have to put on my record that I have bhp to get me a 5 mg dose daily. Went to pharmacy and received my script. Honestly I feel no difference than with ar-r liquid CIA. I have three refills so gonna see if my insurance covers it .

----------


## APIs

> A huge amount of FDA approved drugs come from India. These are the same brands received when buying overseas as many of us do, especially for HCG.


No offense, but your statement is only half-true and you have no way of actually verifying it. 

I've been in the Chemical & Pharma Industry my whole career. Fact is you cannot guarantee what you're getting from an overseas pharmacy. While many drugs do come from India into the U.S. market, those that do "are" from FDA inspected and approved facilities. But you can ONLY obtain these approved products through a U.S. Pharmacy with a prescription. The entry & distribution of these drugs into the U.S. market is strictly controlled. Once you go outside this chain of distribution (i.e. through an on-line overseas pharmacy) there's no way to really verify what you're actually purchasing.

There is no way for the average consumer to verify that the drugs from an overseas pharmacy are being manufactured in a facility that is certified to be operating under Good Manufacturing Practices and/or have been inspected & approved by any government organization.

There are thousands of sub-standard factories in China, India & elsewhere manufacturing drugs for the black-market with labels copied from legitimate Drug Firms being placed on sub-standard products for export to the U.S. & elsewhere exclusively through on-line pharmacies.

While I'm sure people here have found some decent products via overseas-pharmacies, there is no guarantee of *consistent* quality and the risk of receiving bad and/or sub-standard product(s) does exist...

----------


## dhickey

It's a big world out there. What do all those other people do without the FDA? Comepletly worthless organization. Do more harm than good.

----------


## SpiritRock

Still unclear if its okay to put this ARR stuff in a checked bag on a plane.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

This.

I just went through a month of testing Cialis this is what I documented.

1. 70% max heart rate blood pressure

No Cialis 160/100
5mg x2 145/90
20mg x 2 125/80

2. ED

No Cialis No Boners
5mg x2 Boners but not "man of steel" start to fade after 3-5 minutes
20mg x 2 Man of steel. Need medicine to reduce ejaculation time. 

3. Resting Heart Rate

No Cialis 77
5mg x2 72
20mg x 2 64

As Austin says...it is the best period. Top 5 supplement, top 3 supplement...heck maybe the best supplement.

The caveat. Pharmacy grade vs Generic. The reason to spend the money on pharmacy grade is due to the dispersion method. The way pharmacy grade is filled in the pill it allows absorption over time..and that is the key to getting the good effects as pointed out. Generic does not give the same result as the pharmacy name brand. If not running name brand taladafil is best broken up into multiple doses. I personally take 20 at lunch, 10 at 4pm and 10 at 8pm. From 9 PM till 2 AM Tiny Elvis is at his finest.




> 5 mg twice daily of Tadalafil is still a very low dose of this PDE5i.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider that for cardiovascular use doses 40 to 60 mg daily is the recommended daily dosage.
> 
> Of the 3 PDE5i class formulas Tadalafil (Cialis) is the weakest of the three...Viagra and Levitra. 
> 
> BUT, it has the longest half life of almost 16 hours...or more.
> ...

----------


## Chicagotarsier

The substance..Cialis yes
The amount of substance...yes

Container must be under 100 ml
Container must be placed in ziplock bag (1 quart)
Cialis is not illegal anywhere on the planet

I carry this and injectable "trt" product on every flight. I fly 5 times a month here in Asia. The ONLY hassle I EVER get is my cologne bottle. They are only looking at the size.



> Still unclear if its okay to put this ARR stuff in a checked bag on a plane.

----------


## xcraider37

> This.
> 
> I just went through a month of testing Cialis this is what I documented.
> 
> 1. 70% max heart rate blood pressure
> 
> No Cialis 160/100
> 5mg x2 145/90
> 20mg x 2 125/80
> ...


Dude that's a lot of cialis per day. Be careful. You may want to figure out why you would need that much.

----------


## jump100

Does it help build muscles, or is it just a short-lived pump?

----------


## SpiritRock

Thank you for answering this for me big relief!



> The substance..Cialis yes
> The amount of substance...yes
> 
> Container must be under 100 ml
> Container must be placed in ziplock bag (1 quart)
> Cialis is not illegal anywhere on the planet
> 
> I carry this and injectable "trt" product on every flight. I fly 5 times a month here in Asia. The ONLY hassle I EVER get is my cologne bottle. They are only looking at the size.

----------


## frighteous

5mg? ppfffffftt. Get you a brick or 2 from china and make your own caps. But with a microscoop measuring out 5mg is a pain in the ass. I generally just put a scoop in a cap and call it a day.

Just don't walk around in public wearing under armor gym shorts. Gf bought me a few pairs of under armor compression shorts because she called me out on my 'penis shorts.'

----------


## SpiritRock

Does this stuff raise Hematocrit or Hemoglobin at all? My last two blood tests have came back pretty high I know it could just be from my trt but wondering if this could contribute?

----------


## Paragon73

It has no effect on hematocrit

----------


## APIs

> Dude that's a lot of cialis per day. Be careful. You may want to figure out why you would need that much.


X2. Taking 40 mgs Cialis per day is not advisable for anyone. One day you'll suddenly get chest pains & think your're having a heart attack...

----------


## seriouslifter

without reading every since page of this thread. what would benefit for me if i take lets say 5mg daily of cialis? I am a young man, but suffer from low T in which i am going to try 25mg clomid daily. I need better sexual desire and not have ED. would my body be dependent on this or ruin me with sperm if I discontinue? whats the optimal dosage? Use it daily or before I have sex?

----------


## lovbyts

> without reading every since page of this thread. what would benefit for me if i take lets say 5mg daily of cialis? I am a young man, but suffer from low T in which i am going to try 25mg clomid daily. I need better sexual desire and not have ED. would my body be dependent on this or ruin me with sperm if I discontinue? whats the optimal dosage? Use it daily or before I have sex?


You dont need to read through all the pages, just read this. The first page/article should answer most of your questions.

http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...treatment.html

----------


## bobbypump

great thread. i'm on my second bottle of CIA, and was doing 10mg every morning. I will try the 3mg 2x and see if i can save some money. i also don't feel i can travel with the bottle without some of it managing to leak out.. i also just bought a strip of 20mg overseas pills. looking forward to see if the results are varied (or better). ty all who posted their results as well.

----------


## 2Sox

> great thread. i'm on my second bottle of CIA, and was doing 10mg every morning. I will try the 3mg 2x and see if i can save some money. i also don't feel i can travel with the bottle without some of it managing to leak out.. i also just bought a strip of 20mg overseas pills. looking forward to see if the results are varied (or better). ty all who posted their results as well.


If you are buying from overseas, make sure you order from McLeod's Pharma. Brand name Megalis. It's the real deal.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Did anyone experience BPHS (protate) issues with Cialis?

----------


## Beethoven

Just started at 5 mg a day. I had started out taking in the morning and have had heartburn since. Does taking an ant acid have any negative effects on it?

----------


## kewe

asked my dr for 5mg a day - he didnt want me to take more than that and he said just take it at one time and not split it in half.

90 days supply was $153 at CVS

----------


## Chauffeur

> asked my dr for 5mg a day - he didnt want me to take more than that and he said just take it at one time and not split it in half.
> 
> 90 days supply was $153 at CVS


What a deal!

The cost of Cialis was enough to preemptively kill my boners. I have been using Cia from the site sponsor and I have no complaints at all. It's way more affordable and works just as well for me as prescription Cialis.

----------


## Beethoven

> asked my dr for 5mg a day - he didnt want me to take more than that and he said just take it at one time and not split it in half.
> 
> 90 days supply was $153 at CVS


With or without insurance?

----------


## kewe

> With or without insurance?


that was with Insurance.....

I will try for 90 days and see how I feel before I do another 90 day supply or maybe split and take 2.5 a day..

I will move this prescription over to express scripts and see if that is cheaper

----------


## 2Sox

> What a deal!
> 
> The cost of Cialis was enough to preemptively kill my boners. I have been using Cia from the site sponsor and I have no complaints at all. It's way more affordable and works just as well for me as prescription Cialis.


Yes, the site sponsor has some good stuff. But if you're looking for another deal in tablet form, you can get 132, 10mg tabs for $244 overseas. Split it in half and you get 264 doses for that. Not bad at all.

----------


## Beethoven

For anyone interested, you can go to the Cialis website and print a coupon for a months worth of 5 mg daily dose or a smaller amount of 10 or 20 mg supply for free with a Dr prescription. This is how I'm starting out on it.

----------


## suprarob

I recommend not taking such a high dosage while on blast. Erections are stupid.

----------


## Beethoven

> I recommend not taking such a high dosage while on blast. Erections are stupid.


Shouldn't need it on a blast, at least for erections.

----------


## kewe

Last 2 days I feel back pain and knees hips ache. I'm only taking 5mg. Will this pass or should I split my dose to 2.5 twice a day?

----------


## 2Sox

> Last 2 days I feel back pain and knees hips ache. I'm only taking 5mg. Will this pass or should I split my dose to 2.5 twice a day?


I never heard of Cialis causing these symptoms - although the Cialis website does list them as possible side effects. How are you doing on your dead lifts? ;-)

----------


## kewe

I think it is something else now.. my estrogen was super low and I think that can cause joint soreness.

----------


## Beethoven

> I think it is something else now.. my estrogen was super low and I think that can cause joint soreness.


Are you dialed in? What makes you think it's your estrogen?

----------


## kewe

Just got my blood results and my estrogen was super low but going to tweak and I'll be OK. 


I feel so good on the cilia and my pulse and blood pressure are rocking along with being always ready...lol

----------


## Beethoven

I did feel a little back ache but nothing serious. My problem is the heartburn. Got some omeperazol and going to go again. Couldn't even sleep through it.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I never heard of Cialis causing these symptoms - although the Cialis website does list them as possible side effects. How are you doing on your dead lifts? ;-)


 I get terrible back aches from cialis

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Yes, the site sponsor has some good stuff. But if you're looking for another deal in tablet form, you can get 132, 10mg tabs for $244 overseas. Split it in half and you get 264 doses for that. Not bad at all.


Hey Sox!!
Would be awesome if you could Pm me with that source.
?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

I bought some expansil a Mexican Brand and all I got was a stuffy nose and it sucked!!
I switched to pharma grade and much better

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> I did feel a little back ache but nothing serious. My problem is the heartburn. Got some omeperazol and going to go again. Couldn't even sleep through it.


At my age, I always have backaches.  :Classic:  Heartburn. That's a given too. Take pentaprazole three times a week and that takes care of it. Even if cialis was the cause, who would give it up? Not me.

----------


## Beethoven

> At my age, I always have backaches.  Heartburn. That's a given too. Take pentaprazole three times a week and that takes care of it. Even if cialis was the cause, who would give it up? Not me.


You bet brother.

----------


## Beethoven

Got past the heartburn, only at 5 mg a day but man I love this stuff. At 10 mg daily I will probably be dangerous.  :Wink:

----------


## kelkel

> At 10 mg daily I will probably be dangerous.


To paraphrase a classic line: "Thank god for small favors"

----------


## BallSak

Anyone use Cooper Ceebis with success? I've had good results with 20mg Tadacip cut into quarters the last couple years but Ceebis is a lot cheaper I just noticed.

----------


## Beethoven

> To paraphrase a classic line: "Thank god for small favors"


You were right about bp. BP down about ten points.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Gotta try this regiment.

----------


## OingoBoingo

> You were right about bp. BP down about ten points.


More expensive than statins, but definitely more fun!

----------


## Beethoven

> More expensive than statins, but definitely more fun!


I would have dropped the ace inhibitor for this a long time ago. Lol. If I use any more I'm going to have to move to the Phillipines. :P

----------


## OingoBoingo

I plan to start as soon as I get rid of the current GF!

----------


## Motardpdx

The best BPH supplement out there plus helps with circulation and vascular pumps! No long term negative sides, only positive vibes!

----------


## BigPimpin76

I would like to know if anyone administeres 20 mg e3d?
Can this be done? Is it good in its effect?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Chauffeur

> I would like to know if anyone administeres 20 mg e3d?
> Can this be done? Is it good in its effect?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum



I don't see any reason why you couldn't do that. Many guys prefer smaller doses simply because they don't need that much or they begin to experience side effects at higher doses.

20mg e3d is a commonly prescribed dose though.

----------


## Beethoven

> I would like to know if anyone administeres 20 mg e3d?
> Can this be done? Is it good in its effect?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Why would you want to? 5 or 10 mg a day will have you UP and ready. I get up with wood every morning and pumps are great at only 5 mg a day.

----------


## vbguy

I just placed an order. I'm going to give it a shot. Paid for rush processing  :Smilie: . Will see how this goes. I'm not going to tell wife about this…… she's going to be running from me! lol 5x a day hahaha

----------


## 2Sox

> I would like to know if anyone administeres 20 mg e3d?
> Can this be done? Is it good in its effect?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I don't see why you would want to do that either. And I never heard of this being a "commonly prescribed dose." Maybe I'm not listening in the right places. Dose 10mg/day before bed. Buy a $2 pill cutter from The Dollar Store.

----------


## mrdth

I just started 5mg a day and I'm loving the quick on demand benefits but I'm also feeling a lite headache and my eyes are getting red. I was asked today if I was hungover by a co-worker.

----------


## 2Sox

> I just started 5mg a day and I'm loving the quick on demand benefits but I'm also feeling a lite headache and my eyes are getting red. I was asked today if I was hungover by a co-worker.


Let them keep wondering while you're enjoying the benefits. Your body will get used to it in a short time. Headaches will subside after awhile.

----------


## Motardpdx

I'm a firm believer in CIA :Wink:

----------


## Beethoven

> Let them keep wondering while you're enjoying the benefits. Your body will get used to it in a short time. Headaches will subside after awhile.


I can also attest to that. Meanwhile you're laying wood all over. :Smilie:

----------


## Chicagotarsier

I take it. 5-10 mg 2-3x a day. Have experienced 0 side effects other than if I stop taking it the wood effects do not stop happening for about 3 weeks...then begin to slow down.

To the guy saying drop the ace inhibitor for cialis...not the best idea. Ace Inhibitors drop BP at the source...Cialis uses an indirect mechanism. If not then why does Ace not give you a boner..just saying.

Also there is tea leaves you can buy and drink a pot of tea to get 1-2 mg dose from. This is viagria and Cialis (different) teas. For a KG of tea it costs about 50 bucks...so much cheaper than Cialis.

Ace Inhibitors are darn cheap too OTC here in Asia.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Kinda, sorta off subject - I posted this in another thread without a reply


Anyone try both the Generic Cialis & Brand name? Any noticeable differences? 


I have been using the shit from India & just always wondered. All the other meds seem dead on - so far

----------


## BallSak

> Kinda, sorta off subject - I posted this in another thread without a reply
> 
> 
> Anyone try both the Generic Cialis & Brand name? Any noticeable differences? 
> 
> 
> I have been using the shit from India & just always wondered. All the other meds seem dead on - so far


I used the free cialis voucher to get a month's worth of name brand cialis recently. And after using tadacip for nearly 2 years, I couldn't tell a difference with name brand. 

Download the voucher and see for yourself...if you can get a script.

----------


## Beethoven

> I used the free cialis voucher to get a month's worth of name brand cialis recently. And after using tadacip for nearly 2 years, I couldn't tell a difference with name brand. 
> 
> Download the voucher and see for yourself...if you can get a script.


That's how I got mine. Now going to go through another source but the first thirty is free. Go to the Cialis web site and print the voucher. Get your script and you're ready.

----------


## vbguy

Ok fellas, here we go. Im going to give my rat (for scientific data) .16 on the plundger which should be equivalent to 5mg. He will be getting his dose 2x daily. Such a small amount haha. And the plundger looks like its cheating my rats dose with such a large tip that still holds some when depressed fully, I will find a way to fix that  :Smilie: . Also thank you AR for the super quick turn around on my order so I can get right on this scientific data for my studies. I ordered it day before yesterday and it was to my door today. Look forward to doing future business with you. 

*.166*

----------


## xcraider37

> Ok fellas, here we go. Im going to give my rat (for scientific data) .16 on the plundger which should be equivalent to 5mg. He will be getting his dose 2x daily. Such a small amount haha. And the plundger looks like its cheating my rats dose with such a large tip that still holds some when depressed fully, I will find a way to fix that . Also thank you AR for the super quick turn around on my order so I can get right on this scientific data for my studies. I ordered it day before yesterday and it was to my door today. Look forward to doing future business with you.
> 
> .166


Let us know the results. I didn't have great success with the liquid, but may try again.

----------


## vbguy

Will do.

----------


## Chauffeur

> Let us know the results. I didn't have great success with the liquid, but may try again.


I actually prefer it to the Cialis I've received from the pharmacy. Tastes good as fk and works just as well for me.

----------


## lovbyts

> I would have dropped the ace inhibitor for this a long time ago. Lol. If I use any more *I'm going to have to move to the Phillipines.* :P


Good plan, that's still my goal ASAP.

----------


## KJ63

it makes my face turn red..l
 :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## beeazy

im 33, if I start this protocol now, will it still work when I am 53? does it lose its potency over time

----------


## < <Samson> >

> im 33, if I start this protocol now, will it still work when I am 53? does it lose its potency over time


What do you think?

I started using dick pills about 5-6 years ago. Back then the slightest dose of C or V would give me raging wood. Now, I dose 10mg a day & it does nothing really for a crazy boner for me any more. 

If I want that effect I need additional dosing.

----------


## lovbyts

> What do you think?
> 
> I started using dick pills about 5-6 years ago. Back then the slightest dose of C or V would give me raging wood. Now, I dose 10mg a day & it does nothing really for a crazy boner for me any more. 
> 
> If I want that effect I need additional dosing.


I tried telling a friend of mine almost 10 years ago that he should not be using V if not needed because he could become dependent on it. He of course knew better than me because he was also a rep for a big medical company. He started TRT about 6 months ago due to lack of being able to get it up.

----------


## beeazy

so why is this thread so popular? are most people posting in this thread older?

ive read that if you do become dependent on it, it is more of a psychological thing.

Also i think i read earlier in this thread that it shouldnt lose its effectiveness over time, sense it is still chemically doing the same thing in your body that it was doing the first time you used it.

----------


## BallSak

Just like everything else, it's a good idea to cycle off from time to time. 

However, if I'm not mistaken, there's been a study proving that people do not build a tolerance to cialis.

----------


## BallSak

Tolerance to the therapeutic effect of tadalafil does not occur dur... - PubMed - NCBI

Actually the study was only during a 6 month period..

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I tried telling a friend of mine almost 10 years ago that he should not be using V if not needed because he could become dependent on it. He of course knew better than me because he was also a rep for a big medical company. He started TRT about 6 months ago due to lack of being able to get it up.


I'm living it

Thankfully the shit's dirt cheap

----------


## beeazy

Is it possible to build a tolerance to Cialis?

interesting points on dependency

----------


## lovbyts

Ill never forget the 1st time I tried V. I had been up/awake for almost 72 hrs due to working a double shift before flying to the Philippines and I had a date arranged with 2 friends/girls shortly after arriving. I though I might need a little help so I took a V and 3 hrs into playing with both girls I had to go into the show to pee standing up. It went down sometime after the 4hr mark so no worries. lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Ill never forget the 1st time I tried V. I had been up/awake for almost 72 hrs due to working a double shift before flying to the Philippines and I had a date arranged with 2 friends/girls shortly after arriving. I though I might need a little help so I took a V and 3 hrs into playing with both girls I had to go into the show to pee standing up. It went down sometime after the 4hr mark so no worries. lol



Very similar experience here 

I was amazed, but after over half of a decade of use & abuse it's not even close to the same.

----------


## 2Sox

> Is it possible to build a tolerance to Cialis?


This is a great read. Seems to answer most questions.

----------


## Beethoven

> This is a great read. Seems to answer most questions.


Just noticed your knowledgeable member staus. Congrats, well deserved. You bring much knowledge and great info to the forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## 2Sox

> Just noticed your knowledgeable member staus. Congrats, well deserved. You bring much knowledge and great info to the forum.


Thanks, B. Having a great time here.

----------


## beeazy

> Very similar experience here 
> 
> I was amazed, but after over half of a decade of use & abuse it's not even close to the same.


So what do you do now? Do you take a daily dose?

----------


## Chauffeur

> Ok fellas, here we go. Im going to give my rat (for scientific data) .16 on the plundger which should be equivalent to 5mg. He will be getting his dose 2x daily. Such a small amount haha. And the plundger looks like its cheating my rats dose with such a large tip that still holds some when depressed fully, I will find a way to fix that . Also thank you AR for the super quick turn around on my order so I can get right on this scientific data for my studies. I ordered it day before yesterday and it was to my door today. Look forward to doing future business with you. 
> 
> *.166*
> 
> [IMG]http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/jebsurfcrova/FD1E2DF7-66DC-466E-BD33-F0DA773AB2C1_zpskvg0g9bx.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/jebsurfcrova/4712A3AA-5FD2-42BF-B004-9F2B0E4B544F_zpsedsu1jbx.jpg[IMG]




To get the last little bit out of the syringe I just put it under a running faucet and draw back on the plunger to pull a small amount of water into the syringe. Then I squirt it into my mouth. You might have to do it twice if you really want to get every last drop.

----------


## Lockout888

> In regards to the acid reflux like condition when taking liquid cia, chase it down with a cup of water and it will go away pretty quick.


Will have to try that... I have been getting both heartburn and acid reflux with liquid cia.

----------


## sparverius

Do you need to adjust your AI when on daily cialis? I tried 3mg a couple days and it felt like my E2 spiked. I had to stop.

----------


## sparverius

Do you need to adjust your AI when on daily cialis? I tried 3mg a couple days and it felt like my E2 spiked. I had to stop the cialis even though I like the benefits.

----------


## OingoBoingo

I sometimes feel a little flushed when taking Cialis, but never thought it was E2.

----------


## BallSak

> Do you need to adjust your AI when on daily cialis? I tried 3mg a couple days and it felt like my E2 spiked. I had to stop.


I would imagine something else spiked...

----------


## Beethoven

I've been getting some Bacne lately, took an AI. We'll see.

----------


## 2Sox

> I would imagine something else spiked...


Nothing "spiked". Cialis and related meds lower blood pressure. (In fact it's my understanding that this stuff - PDE5 inhibitors - all began as blood pressure medication. The ED side benefits were discovered simply by pleasant accident.) It has nothing at all to do with E2 so just go back to your Cialis and enjoy life.

----------


## BallSak

> Nothing "spiked". Cialis and related meds lower blood pressure. (In fact it's my understanding that this stuff - PDE5 inhibitors - all began as blood pressure medication. The ED side benefits were discovered simply by pleasant accident.) It has nothing at all to do with E2 so just go back to your Cialis and enjoy life.


I was referring to his pecker

----------


## Chauffeur

> Do you need to adjust your AI when on daily cialis? I tried 3mg a couple days and it felt like my E2 spiked. I had to stop the cialis even though I like the benefits.



You don't need to make any changes. Cialis will not have an effect on your E2.

----------


## butasha

> Will have to try that... I have been getting both heartburn and acid reflux with liquid cia.


My rat has been using the liquid from Ar-r for almost a year. Just as an fyi I am 55 on physician supervised TRT and my test animal uses 12mg of the Liquid Cia from AR-R each evening. The headaches, flushing, and red-eyes disappeared after a few weeks of uninterrupted use. Lab rat and Mrs Lab rat definitely enjoy the liquid Cialis.

Getting a script for daily Cialis is not a problem for me but the fing prices here in the US are just ridiculous. Fortunately my Lab Rat has the AR-R option that is cheap and Mrs. Lab Rat has never complained of the cost or benefits. Well, there may have been a few times when she was wanting to sleep but kept getting poked by something.

----------


## butasha

Duplicate post... not sure how to delete.

----------


## sparverius

> Cialis will not have an effect on your E2.


I'm sensitive to E2 levels. It goes up easily. When it does I get very depressed. I had the same reaction to Cialis that I get if I do not take enough AI. I had the same problem with HCG .

Before that happened tho, sex was great.

----------


## mrdth

Going on three weeks of 6.25mg/D of Tadalfil and still getting red eyes and light headaches. Most information I've read says these side affects will end over time but I'm losing hope.

----------


## Beethoven

> Going on three weeks of 6.25mg/D of Tadalfil and still getting red eyes and light headaches. Most information I've read says these side affects will end over time but I'm losing hope.


6.25 mg? Is that the liquid cia ?

----------


## mrdth

> 6.25 mg? Is that the liquid cia ?


They're 25mg trouches cut into quarters.

----------


## sparverius

I may have found out why cialis makes me feel like shit: it affects serotonin levels.
Experimental evidence for sildenafil's action in the central nervou... - PubMed - NCBI

I'm on an SSRI for depression. I'm sensitive to other meds that affect serotonin. I mistook the serotonin change for high E2, which also causes depression for me.

It's too bad as the sexual effects were awesome.

----------


## Beethoven

> I may have found out why cialis makes me feel like shit: it affects serotonin levels.
> Experimental evidence for sildenafil's action in the central nervou... - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> I'm on an SSRI for depression. I'm sensitive to other meds that affect serotonin. I mistook the serotonin change for high E2, which also causes depression for me.
> 
> It's too bad as the sexual effects were awesome.


There are precautions to Cialis, I thought there was something about MAO inhibitors which are used to treat depression .

----------


## eightythree

Any of you guys taking Cialis ever had ear problems after taking it? I had some ear issues that happened around the time I was low dosing Cialis, but I'm not sure if I can peg it onto the Cialis as it persisted even after stopping it.

----------


## white_crow

No ear problems yet, 6 months on

----------


## OingoBoingo

What kind of ear issues?

----------


## roxer

I used to have very good vein definition before I started my daily dosage. I guess the effects of the drug is better than the look I had.  :Shrug:

----------


## kewe

can someone PM me with a good India .com to buy from?

----------


## kewe

My bottle of Liguid CIA arrived today..

How much is 2.5 mg? 1/6th of 1 ML? is that correct...

I just shake it up and put under my tongue or just swallow or mix with water?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> My bottle of Liguid CIA arrived today.. How much is 2.5 mg? 1/6th of 1 ML? is that correct... I just shake it up and put under my tongue or just swallow or mix with water?


What is the mg/ml amount printed on the bottle?

----------


## kewe

30mg 1ml

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> 30mg 1ml


1/6th of a ml would be 5mg.
You would need 1/12th of a ml for 2.5mg.

IMHO...
Use 1/10th of a ml for 3mg. Easier to measure.

----------


## kewe

Thanks. I will buy some Indian ones @ 20mg and slice into quarters and try that. My new insurance wont cover it anymore!

----------


## LFH40

> Let me google that for you
> 
> or the site sponsor works out well too.. cheaper for sure..


I know this is an old thread, but it's relevant to me at this point and I hope nobody minds I'm bumping this. I'm on TRT via the site sponsor since Oct 2013 and I'm having erectile issues although my test sits around 1044 and my e2 is a 39. It was suggested to me that a low dose of daily Cialis could really be beneficial for me as it goes down almost as soon as it goes up, which means sex life is non-existent and that doesn't make for a happy wife nor myself. 

Cut to the chase: Any clue on what the site sponsor charges for their low dose Cialis? Trying to figure if I can manage it into the budget. 
Thanks!

----------


## OingoBoingo

Thursday morning set the girlfriend free and while hopping on a bus to Soi 4, dropped 20mg of Apcalis (a generic Cialis available in Thailand). Checked-in to the Nana Hotel around noon, and 90 minutes later embarked on a 2-hour, 2 girl oil massage in the room. All I can remember is a flurry of tits and asses. 

I am considering the 20mg Apcalis a loading dose, and will begin taking 5mg daily on Day 3 of the experiment. 

We'll see how it goes...

----------


## Bio-Active

> 30mg 1ml


just do the math each line on a syringe would represent 3 mg if it's 30 mg/ml. Just use a 3 ml syringe to measure it

----------


## LFH40

Not sure if I'm out of line asking my above question, but really trying to figure out how to budged C into my daily protocol. (Pituitary tumor, no pituitary function. 42 yrs old in July. TRT through site sponsor, prescribed an AI back mid last year. Crashed my E2 in the fall. Let it come back up, retested E2 and was at 39. Doc through site sponsor told me to go back on Anastrozole. Took it at only .25 twice per week as I was terrified of crashing E2 again. I did it for a few weeks in the fall and stopped as I have never gotten my erections back...well not enough satisfactorily for sex. The only way I get an erection is manual stim and not even that always works very well as when the manual stimulation ceases, so does the erection. Immediately. It's HORRIBLE.) 

Which brings me to where I'm at now. It was brought to my attention that I should seriously investigate into getting a prescription for daily Cialis. I was told that once I get my script, I could purchase it through the site sponsor, or just go to CVS or Walgreens. I am terrified of what the price will be as I'm forking over all my extra just to keep myself on TRT for the rest of my life. So, if it's not against any rules of the forum, would anyone have even a ballpark idea of what the pharmacy through the site sponor would happen to charge? I looked up their site and didn't see any sort of pricing schedule, but I'm really happy with their TRT meds, so would like to probably stick with them if I can afford it. Can anyone help? Thanks! (If my question is out of line, I do apologize.)

----------


## sparverius

> I test sits around 1044 and my e2 is a 39.


Consider backing down the T dose a bit. You may feel better at a lower level, and you'll make less E2. 
When my E2 is too high I lose the erection too soon.

----------


## 2Sox

> Not sure if I'm out of line asking my above question, but really trying to figure out how to budged C into my daily protocol. (Pituitary tumor, no pituitary function. 42 yrs old in July. TRT through site sponsor, prescribed an AI back mid last year. Crashed my E2 in the fall. Let it come back up, retested E2 and was at 39. Doc through site sponsor told me to go back on Anastrozole. Took it at only .25 twice per week as I was terrified of crashing E2 again. I did it for a few weeks in the fall and stopped as I have never gotten my erections back...well not enough satisfactorily for sex. The only way I get an erection is manual stim and not even that always works very well as when the manual stimulation ceases, so does the erection. Immediately. It's HORRIBLE.) 
> 
> Which brings me to where I'm at now. It was brought to my attention that I should seriously investigate into getting a prescription for daily Cialis. I was told that once I get my script, I could purchase it through the site sponsor, or just go to CVS or Walgreens. I am terrified of what the price will be as I'm forking over all my extra just to keep myself on TRT for the rest of my life. So, if it's not against any rules of the forum, would anyone have even a ballpark idea of what the pharmacy through the site sponor would happen to charge? I looked up their site and didn't see any sort of pricing schedule, but I'm really happy with their TRT meds, so would like to probably stick with them if I can afford it. Can anyone help? Thanks! (If my question is out of line, I do apologize.)


Info directly linked from this site:

Cialis 30mL 30mg/mL
I've tried this and it works well. Very economical once you break it down.

Also, look at your PM inbox

----------


## LFH40

> Info directly linked from this site:
> 
> Cialis 30mL 30mg/mL
> I've tried this and it works well. Very economical once you break it down.
> 
> Also, look at your PM inbox


Thank you SO much 2Sox! I'll be checking my inbox  :Smilie:

----------


## Chauffeur

> Consider backing down the T dose a bit. You may feel better at a lower level, and you'll make less E2. 
> When my E2 is too high I lose the erection too soon.



Good advice right here.


LFH40,

Your e2, if this is on the sensitive assay, could stand to come down a bit. 39 is too high for most guys, and could absolutely be contributing to your ED. The majority of men on TRT seem to feel their best in the 20-30 range, I'd say that we see more guys prefer 20-25.

Bringing e2 down without an AI seems to work best for most guys. So lowering your dose of testosterone seems to make the most sense for you. Most guys are able to bring their e2 down by injecting smaller doses, but with greater frequency.

There are also quite a few guys who seem to function better when their testosterone isn't close to maxing out the reference range. You'll see it posted here a lot, more is not always better when it comes to TRT. 

What does your free T look like on your current protocol?

If you posted the details of your protocol here I'm sure we could help you figure out a way to make the right changes. And obviously, this is the type of thing that you'll want to talk to your doctor about as well.

----------


## LFH40

As of September on my annual lab, see below. (I am taking my 6 month labs this coming Tuesday morning, so we will see where it all sits)
Total Testosterone : 1044ng/dL 348-1197
Free Testosterone: 25.6 pg/mL 6.8-21.5
Estradiol, Sensative: 39pg/mL 3-70

I inject .25cc every Wednesday and Saturday, and hCG .25cc on Tuesdays and Fridays. 
I was prescribed Anastrozole, but I've crashed it before just on 1/2 a pill twice a week. I backed it down to 1/4 twice a week. Back in the fall I got nervous about crashing it again and I stopped it altogether. I know everyone is different. Some guys do well taking an AI everyday, but for me I don't think that is the right thing. I crash too easily. So before taking an AI again I want to see where I sit with the labs next week when I get my blood drawn. I go to LabCorp if that makes a difference in reviewing my numbers as other labs may have different reference points?

I haven't really had great erections since starting TRT. I FEEL a lot better after being a 192 total T, but the sex life is non-existent with the wife and if I have to clean the pipes on my own, as soon as any manual stimulation is stopped, so does jr. No morning wood, no nocturnal wood and not even a thought about any spontaneous erections. It's sad compared to when I was 20. I think in addition to maybe changing my protocol, I would really like to incorporate Cialis into my protocol either way. 

Would dropping my dose have a negative effect on my workouts? As I mentioned in other threads, I was in decent shape for being over 40 until an on the job accident left me with two shoulder scopes in the last year. February was the first time I ever got to lift weights on TRT. I haven't even had a chance to see what TRT can do for my workouts. Don't get the wrong idea, I don't want TRT for my workouts, I have the tumor and I don't produce enough T, but I'm fascinated that I worked out for all these years with T in the 200s and 100s and stayed lean and defined, but now I have what I need in my system and want to get the maximum benefit of TRT.

I apologize for getting off base. I felt like I should explain my background a bit if I am asking for help. I won't go off on a tangent in a thread where it's only quasi related to the topic  :Smilie:

----------


## Chauffeur

So, assuming that your vial of testosterone is 200mg/ml, you're taking 50mg of testosterone every Wed and Sat.

Those are pretty impressive testosterone labs for somebody on a dose as reasonable as yours. Not unheard of at all, but it looks like you respond very well to TRT.

I think you should try lowering your dose to 40mg twice per week, so that would be .2ml on your syringe. Keep your dose of hCG the same. Retest in roughly 6 weeks and see where that puts you.

Your e2 will come down, although it's tough to predict exactly how much. If that doesn't get you where you need to be and feeling good, another minor change may be in order. 

It won't have any negative effect on your workouts at all. If anything, I'd expect it to have a positive effect on your gym performance. Many guys feel lethargic when their e2 is too high, so you may have more energy in the gym.

----------


## LFH40

> So, assuming that your vial of testosterone is 200mg/ml, you're taking 50mg of testosterone every Wed and Sat.
> 
> Those are pretty impressive testosterone labs for somebody on a dose as reasonable as yours. Not unheard of at all, but it looks like you respond very well to TRT.
> 
> I think you should try lowering your dose to 40mg twice per week, so that would be .2ml on your syringe. Keep your dose of hCG the same. Retest in roughly 6 weeks and see where that puts you.
> 
> Your e2 will come down, although it's tough to predict exactly how much. If that doesn't get you where you need to be and feeling good, another minor change may be in order. 
> 
> It won't have any negative effect on your workouts at all. If anything, I'd expect it to have a positive effect on your gym performance. Many guys feel lethargic when their e2 is too high, so you may have more energy in the gym.


Yes, I'm sorry, I should have clarified. It IS a 200mg/ml vial and I'm taking 50mg twice weekly. I honestly and genuinely appreciate your feedback! I will discuss it with my doctor when I confer with him after my labs. Thank you again for taking the time out to respond. It is very good information and I'll heed the advice.

----------


## 2Sox

LFH,
Chauffer is giving you some great advice, IMO. I would add that you may want to consider a SQ protocol and more frequently than twice a week. Daily, low dose works for me and several others and it may also work for you in keeping E2 at lower levels and feeling better overall. 14mg/day takes me to the top of the range and above, for both total and free T, and keeps my libido humming.

Regarding your comments on AIs: Men on TRT rarely need daily doses. Those on cycles do. When I first started out with a clinic (and knew very little about TRT), I was given Adex and was told to take 1/2 pill twice a week. (My T protocol was 100mg once a week). It didn't take long for me to figure out why I felt like shit whenever I took it. I was crashing my E2 and didn't need that much. I came to really dislike Adex because of its rebound effect and the difficulty of getting the dosing right. I found Exemestane/Aromasin and we became fast friends. I take 12.5mg (half a pill) once a week.

I can definitely relate to how you feel about what's going on with your wife in the bedroom. It took me fifteen years before I got the right medical care and came to terms with my condition. That's right. What's going on with you was going on with me for that long. And thank God for this forum and what I learned here. I feel like I'm in my thirties again. And my wife is on HRT along with me. We're having a better sex life now than we ever have!

It would be great if it did happen but we'll never have the physical/sexual abilities that we did in our twenties. I would like to get erections again that were so hard that they hurt, but we have to face the reality that as we age, certain things are just not possible. (I'm in my sixties). I'll just say that I'm certain that you WILL feel better. Just give it some time and you'll find your way.

----------


## Blitz777

LFH, is your test straight cyp?

----------


## LFH40

> LFH, is your test straight cyp?


Yes. Test Cyp through the site sponsor Low T dot com. They're absolutely awesome.

----------


## Blitz777

> Yes. Test Cyp through the site sponsor Low T dot com. They're absolutely awesome.


Ok, I ask because I personally do better on a test blend. 80/20 Cyp/prop with EOD injections of 25mg. Hcg is at 500iu 2x/week. At this dosage I do not need an AI, as my E is stable at the bottom end of the reference range.

As others have said, your T levels may be too high. I'll reiterate that higher isn't always better. My recommendation would be to discuss getting your total and free T to settle in the third quartile of the reference range with your doc. That is certainly where I feel best.

Also, are you taking any TRT related supplements?

----------


## johnny the blade

With regards to the Cialis conversation.... I anticipate my shipment of Liquid Cia from the site sponsor today. From what I've learned here, it seems like the perfect drug for aging men, as I am creeping into my late 40's, and a great compliment to a TRT regimen. I was planning on starting at 5mgs once per day then make any adjustments from there if need be. Is this a recommended starting protocol? What is the best time of day to take this? should it be on an empty stomach or does that not matter? Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.

----------


## LFH40

> Ok, I ask because I personally do better on a test blend. 80/20 Cyp/prop with EOD injections of 25mg. Hcg is at 500iu 2x/week. At this dosage I do not need an AI, as my E is stable at the bottom end of the reference range.
> 
> As others have said, your T levels may be too high. I'll reiterate that higher isn't always better. My recommendation would be to discuss getting your total and free T to settle in the third quartile of the reference range with your doc. That is certainly where I feel best.
> 
> Also, are you taking any TRT related supplements?


I'm taking as follows:
Test Cyp as we discussed, hCG 250iu twice per week, vitamin D3 5000iu daily, fish oil (tsp daily) L-Arginine 3g daily, and I was taking citrulline till I ran out. Aside from that, just a multi-vitamin and creatine monodhydrate..and a whey protein. That and a 40/40/20 diet of whole foods. I was thinking no matter what happens with regards to my dosage, a low dose daily cialis would only benefit me. Even when I fell in my "sweet spot" erections weren't much to brag about. A few days since on TRT I've had morning wood. Outside of that, not much to speak of. 

Does anyone know what exactly is IN the liquid Cia? I'm curious. Are they made with the same safety standards as an FDA approved plant?

----------


## kewe

I just started taking it as well. I do every 12 hours a dose of 3mg each morning and night under my tongue on an empty stomach. 

It will separate so mix the bottle well... and I bought a 1ml dropper for dosage

----------


## 2Sox

> Does anyone know what exactly is IN the liquid Cia? I'm curious. Are they made with the same safety standards as an FDA approved plant?


I've had the same questions about "research" medications. I'd suggest you email AR-R and simply ask. But IMO, since they are not intended for human consumption, I highly doubt the standards are up to the FDA's. 

I had a very bad experience with a liquid exemestane (not from AR-R) I ordered a while back so I'm very suspicious about research chemicals in general. However, not long ago I took a chance and ordered GHRPs from an excellent source and they are working great. Better than I could have hoped for. You just have to do what's comfortable for you.

----------


## johnny the blade

Thanks Kewe. What have the effects been like so far?

----------


## kewe

It pretty much feels like I am using Cialis. I just forget to take the evening dose since I only took the Cialis in the morning. It took a few days to really feel it - mainly I noticed that my pulse lowered which was the same effect I had before. I am only using 2 lines on the 1ml dropper which is around 3mg which I do twice daily. I was taking 5mg of Cialis daily.

----------


## johnny the blade

Thanks for the feedback, I plan on starting with the same protocol.

----------


## johnny the blade

Anyone experience body aches their first week on Liquid Cia?

----------


## LFH40

> Anyone experience body aches their first week on Liquid Cia?


Yes. Lower back pains that are so bad that I haven't had a solid nights sleep in 4 days. For the love of God, I hope it gets better. It's affecting my workouts. The headaches I can manage, but the lower back pain is excruciating.

----------


## johnny the blade

I here ya LFH. Tuff nights sleep for me as well and had to take a couple days off from the gym. My discomfort is in my back and legs. Almost like a weakness before you get the flu. I hope this gets better because i'd like to reap the benefits so many talk about. good luck.

----------


## roxer

> Yes. Lower back pains that are so bad that I haven't had a solid nights sleep in 4 days. For the love of God, I hope it gets better. It's affecting my workouts. The headaches I can manage, but the lower back pain is excruciating.


Stop dosing and then give it two days. Drop your dosage. It's not going away. I have the exact same issues with doses higher than 10 mg daily. We fall into that 1% of folks with problems.

----------


## LFH40

> Stop dosing and then give it two days. Drop your dosage. It's not going away. I have the exact same issues with doses higher than 10 mg daily. We fall into that 1% of folks with problems.


Fortunately for me, my workout must have been the issue. I must have over exerted myself and coincidentally it started when I started the C, because today I woke up and the back pain was gone! 4 days and it's normal again. Thank God!

----------


## LFH40

Here's a really stupid question. When you give your rats liquid cia, at 5mg, it's such a small amount in the syringe, how does this get into the system? It's barely enough for the rat to swallow. It sort of just absorbs into the rats mouth. Is this the idea? Is under the tongue better? Back of the throat? I am just curious how it works.

----------


## kewe

> Here's a really stupid question. When you give your rats liquid cia, at 5mg, it's such a small amount in the syringe, how does this get into the system? It's barely enough for the rat to swallow. It sort of just absorbs into the rats mouth. Is this the idea? Is under the tongue better? Back of the throat? I am just curious how it works.


I bought a glass medicine 1ml dropper and use the first 2 lines which is 6mg and I put it under my tongue twice a day

----------


## 2Sox

> Here's a really stupid question. When you give your rats liquid cia, at 5mg, it's such a small amount in the syringe, how does this get into the system? It's barely enough for the rat to swallow. It sort of just absorbs into the rats mouth. Is this the idea? Is under the tongue better? Back of the throat? I am just curious how it works.


I understand that the syringe that comes with the liquid doesn't inspire confidence but once the stuff is anywhere in your mouth, it's in you and will do its job. I know.

----------


## kewe

> I understand that the syringe that comes with the liquid doesn't inspire confidence but once the stuff is anywhere in your mouth, it's in you and will do its job. I know.


Nothing came with mine

----------


## 2Sox

> Nothing came with mine


Hmmm. Might have come with their Liquidex. Don't remember. It's been awhile since I ordered any of their products.

----------


## kewe

> Hmmm. Might have come with their Liquidex. Don't remember. It's been awhile since I ordered any of their products.


It was disappointing but I bought on amazon. Going to try a pill from india that several people told me the same brand and mark.

----------


## LFH40

> I understand that the syringe that comes with the liquid doesn't inspire confidence but once the stuff is anywhere in your mouth, it's in you and will do its job. I know.


Perfect! That's the answer I was hoping for. It seems so small, but volume-wise, it's the correct amount. And it IS working! Not crazy bones or anything, but I know it is working. Only taking 5mg 2x daily.

----------


## Lockout888

> can someone PM me with a good India .com to buy from?


I would appreciate PMs on this too. Any particular sources that are good quality & price.

----------


## APIs

Just an FYI - I was on Cialis 5 mgs daily for over a year. I changed insurance and this new plan would not approve Cialis for daily use at the beginning of 2015. I recently acquired Compounded Cialis through a compounding pharmacy with a script from my Doc. Instead of 5 mgs, they're 7 mg capsules. So far the product's been working fine. So this may be another option for those who are leery of ordering from overseas. Cost is comparable to what I paid for genuine Cialis 5 mgs @ about $160 for a 3 months supply...

----------


## Beethoven

> Just an FYI - I was on Cialis 5 mgs daily for over a year. I changed insurance and this new plan would not approve Cialis for daily use at the beginning of 2015. I recently acquired Compounded Cialis through a compounding pharmacy with a script from my Doc. Instead of 5 mgs, they're 7 mg capsules. So far the product's been working fine. So this may be another option for those who are leery of ordering from overseas. Cost is comparable to what I paid for genuine Cialis 5 mgs @ about $160 for a 3 months supply...


Thanks for sharing API. I think someone else, low t if memory serves brought that up on another thread. Great info. That is my next move.

----------


## Dee3152

Can someone pm the India . Com site their using

----------


## Beethoven

Back on .5 mg cialis daily. So far woohoo! I'm also taking 10-12 mg of L-Arginine daily. For those of you who do L-Arginine, do you take it at night or during the day?

----------


## 2Sox

> Back on .5 mg cialis daily. So far woohoo! I'm also taking 10-12 mg of L-Arginine daily. For those of you who do L-Arginine, do you take it at night or during the day?


Morning, evening and pre-workout

----------


## Beethoven

> Morning, evening and pre-workout


What dosage? I've been taking 10-12 gm.

----------


## 2Sox

> What dosage? I've been taking 10-12 gm.


That seems like a high dosage to me. I take 1 gram in a.m. and in p.m. and 3 grams pre-workout

----------


## Beethoven

> That seems like a high dosage to me. I take 1 gram in a.m. and in p.m. and 3 grams pre-workout


There was a video on here some time back about L Arginine, if I'm not mistaken, for blood pressure as well as other ailments up to 15 mg a day. Going to have to search. Somewhere on this thread I think it was Austinite was taking ten grams.

----------


## 2Sox

Crazy where this thread has gone. 

From what I know, L-Arginine doesn't really lower blood pressure all that much. It does however make for more nitric oxide. Good for erections. But for us older guys who have BPH and take Flomax and Cialis daily and then Beta Alanine and Arginine in our workout drinks - we have to be aware that all this stuff together can lower blood pressure TOO much! I've been reminded of this when I got up fast from a sitting position and nearly hit the floor because I got dizzy. I cut right back on the Alanine which made all the difference. We just have to be careful and think about what we take.

----------


## Megalodon6

Has anyone tried the liquid v from our sponsor it's a little bit cheaper i was thinking about giving it a shot, but was wondering if anyone else has tried it and could give me any imput. I know cialis lowers bp but mine is fine, and if i can save a few dollars and get the same result why not. Any and all responses would be deeply appreciated

----------


## bigdil511

They aren't a sponsor anymore.

----------


## Megalodon6

> They aren't a sponsor anymore.


My bad lol haven't been on here in a while. That being said I'm still curious, and would love a answer to my question.

----------


## bullshark99

V is different than C, V will give you 4-6 hrs, C around the clock with daily dose.

----------


## Megalodon6

> V is different than C, V will give you 4-6 hrs, C around the clock with daily dose.


Awesome thanks, in that case I'll just go with the cialis

----------


## SpiritRock

Need a place to order..Just tried from the Old sponsor and none of my credit cards work there anymore. I had ordered the Liquid CIA from them before and it worked great. Thanks for any help.

----------


## bsh

It's the way it's being billed... Out of the country I was told but I told my card it's legit and the took off the block... Placed my order and it arrived today!

----------


## wellshii

Been debating on either viagra or cialis myself. 
Found some studies on both, here's one from a muscle development,Cialis Increases Testosterone

Viagra
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24106072

Anyone use Icariin(AKA horny goat weed) for the same effects?

----------


## almostgone

> Been debating on either viagra or cialis myself. 
> Found some studies on both, here's one from a muscle development,Cialis Increases Testosterone
> 
> Viagra
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24106072
> 
> Anyone use Icariin(AKA horny goat weed) for the same effects?


Personally, I would opt for the daily Cialis. It has several benefits other than its primary use. I gave it a go for several weeks and was plagued by random nosebleeds. Although that is a side effect for some people, I am not ready to chalk it up to the Cialis and plan to have a go at it again.

Edit: I was taking 5mg/day.

----------


## clarkster

I've been away for a while and wanted to see if anyone is still running this protocol and hear their reviews.

----------

